# Un altro giro di giostra



## Divì (20 Novembre 2013)

Ciao a tutti.

E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.

Ho aspettato un po’ a scrivere, leggo da qualche settimana il forum, ho cercato le storie dei partecipanti e quindi eccomi qui.

Ho 53 anni, sposata da 16, dopo un matrimonio precedente durato 6 anni , conclusosi molto civilmente.
Ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva quest’anno,mentre eravamo in vacanza: credo sia un classico, si trascorre più tempo insieme e riesci ad osservare meglio le cose e i comportamenti.
 Ho fatto quello che non ho mai fatto in vita mia, gli ho preso il cellulare e ho letto decine di sms. 
Non li cancellava …. ed è un archiviatore di professione.
Del resto non l’ho mai controllato, e lui lo sapeva.
Come molti ho fatto fatica a tirargli fuori la verità tutta intera, ci ho messo due mesi, è una storia che sono sicura che ci saranno occasioni per raccontare, se servirà.

E’ iniziata più o meno un anno fa, al rientro delle vacanze del 2012, diciamo che la fase “sessual-sentimentale” è durata da ottobre a maggio, basandosi su sms, telefonate e incontri fugaci, e si è trascinata a ridosso delle vacanze con alterne vicende (lei - a suo dire - probabilmente frequentava anche altri, cosa che lo faceva ovviamente star male).
Per fortuna ha scelto, per farmi le corna, una persona più che altro interessata a cercare conferme della propria capacità di sedurre, che ha trovato terreno fertile in lui, sempre debole di fronte alle donne seduttive e un po' sfuggenti, cosa che io non sono stata mai.
Comunque quando l’ho scoperto era sostanzialmente già finita, anche se lei per il suo narcisismo alimentava la sua dipendenza, sebbene sapesse bene che le vacanze avrebbero potuto segnare la fine del loro “rapporto”.

A botta calda, dopo il consueto sbalordimento e la sensazione di mondo che crolla eccetera eccetera, ho deciso di capire, di ascoltare, conoscere la verità fino in fondo, una volta capito che lui non avrebbe mai potuto scegliere l’altra. Per far questo ho attraversato il deserto a piedi scalzi, negli ultimi tre mesi, vi risparmio la descrizione di ciò che ho provato perché è ciò che conoscete bene.
Premesso che avevo percepito un suo interesse per questa persona, e avevo cercato di farglielo notare (sentendomi dire che avevo una fervida immaginazione) ma mai e poi mai mi sarei aspettata che si sarebbe spinto fino al tradimento.
Avrei voluto che si confidasse con me prima, o in alternativa che non si facesse scoprire, avrei voluto non sapere niente, ma a volte gli uomini hanno strani modi per chiederti aiuto e quindi ho ingoiato la pillola, lui è tornato pienamente in sé, con l’aria del sopravvissuto, di quello che l’ha scampata bella.

Oggi siamo a questo punto: ti amo tantissimo, amo solo te, è stato un errore, ho sbagliato, non doveva succedere, ti prego guarda avanti. Caccia i fantasmi e pensa al nostro futuro, voglio farti felice.

Ma i fantasmi stanno lì, l’eco delle parole che le scriveva o di quel che mi ha raccontato sta lì, l’immagine di loro insieme sta lì. E fa male. Ogni giorno di meno, ma a volte morde così forte da togliermi il respiro.

Perché sono qui e perché ho deciso di partecipare oltre che leggere?

Perché ho deciso di andare avanti, perché NOI è ancora importante,  perché ho accettato di compiere questo cammino di “perdonanza”, anche se lui non è diverso da tutti coloro che tradiscono, ed è per me una persona nuova rispetto a ciò che credevo, anche se il dolore a volte si ripresenta sordo e assoluto, come un altro giro di giostra.

Perché lo amo.

Perché sono stanca di sviscerare solo con lui ciò che è successo, lui a cui in questo momento ho bisogno di sentir dire altre cose, raccontare altre cose.
Perché non mi basta il suo “ce la faremo” ma voglio conoscere persone che ci sono passate e ascoltare le loro storie. Di alcuni di voi mi sento compagna (ho letto 3d fino al 2010….), ma tutti mi state insegnando delle cose, e vi ringrazio in anticipo.

So cosa devo fare, so che sarà dura, e so anche che lo farò anche se il giro di giostra mi uccide e forse non vale la pena.

Vorrei che qualcuno mi dicesse che andrà tutto bene, anche se so che nessuno potrà farlo, probabilmente.


----------



## marietto (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...



Che andrà tutto bene, ovviamente, non posso dirtelo, e credo che nessuno possa farlo.
Quello che ti posso dire è che farcela è possibile.
Anni fa, ho fatto anch'io qualcosa di cui non vado assolutamente fiero, e anche mia moglie decise di percorrere la strada del perdono.
Ci vuole molta convinzione, disponibilità e forza da parte di entrambi, e anche così i tempi di ripresa sono molto, molto lunghi. La cosa più difficile per la mia coppia è stata la ricostruzione della fiducia. Però alla fine ne siamo usciti, un po' meno "innocenti" ma con un dialogo più aperto di prima. E 14 anni dopo siamo ancora qui e stiamo ancora bene insieme. Coraggio!


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


Gaiarda!

I dettagli sono pochi per capire....
Lui ha tradito, tu l'hai perdonato.
Ne sembri convinta. Sembri davvero voler ricominciare.
Non lo dico perche possa servirti ma perche lo penso basandomi sul tuo scritto. Comunque vada, andra' tutto bene. 

Benvenuta


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Gaiarda!
> 
> I dettagli sono pochi per capire....
> Lui ha tradito, tu l'hai perdonato.
> ...


Grazie 

I dettagli arriveranno, non volevo inondare il forum, tentavo un ingresso soft....

Hai ragione, ne sembro convinta..... Probabilmente penso di non avere alternative valide, o comunque non ne vedo.

Andra' tutto bene? Andra'.... In un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao Divina*

Benvenuta


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta



Mi sono messo a ridere sai.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


E' da tre anni che sono stato tradito, da un anno circa che il tradimento è scomparso dal mio cervello.

E' diverso il futuro di ognuno di noi, e non dipende soltanto da noi, dipende da noi, dai nostri partner, dalle situazioni che s'innescano, dalla nostra capacità di volere o non volere, dalle situazioni economiche, e soprattutto alla fine dipende soltanto da noi stessi e dalla nostra capacità di riuscire a ragionare sul serio e decidersi dopo un lungo percorso di smetterla di prendersi in giro e prendere una decisione, Cosa alquanto difficile da fare inizialmente, siamo totalmente inebetiti da quello che il tradimento porta come conseguenza nella coppia e in quel dolore così forte che non riesce a renderti lucido.


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina, come mai il cactus?


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Di alcuni di voi mi sento compagna (*ho letto 3d fino al 2010*….)



Strano.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2013)

Benvenuta


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...



Se vuoi che te lo dica per confortarti te lo dico: andrà tutto quanto bene!
A parte tutto, te lo auguro davvero.
Il cammino è difficilissimo e doloroso, ma lo sai già anche se è da poco che ci sei.
Anch'io ho deciso di seguire questo percorso ponendomi un obiettivo che ora ritengo essere stato pretenzioso: la piena ricostruzione di un buon matrimonio, anche migliore di prima perché autentico.
Mi devo ricredere: siamo ancora una famiglia, ma al momento non siamo più una coppia. 
La delusione ha finito per allontanarmi da lui.
Non volevo affatto entrare in questo mondo e ho ancora tanta rabbia con lui perché mi ha "costretto" ad entrarci mio malgrado ed è un mondo che mi fa letteralmente schifo.
Neanche l'amore a volte ce la fa e io ho amato tanto.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' da tre anni che sono stato tradito, da un anno circa che il tradimento è scomparso dal mio cervello.
> 
> E' diverso il futuro di ognuno di noi, e non dipende soltanto da noi, dipende da noi, dai nostri partner, dalle situazioni che s'innescano, dalla nostra capacità di volere o non volere, dalle situazioni economiche, e soprattutto alla fine dipende soltanto da noi stessi e dalla nostra capacità di riuscire a ragionare sul serio e decidersi dopo un lungo percorso di smetterla di prendersi in giro e prendere una decisione, Cosa alquanto difficile da fare inizialmente, siamo totalmente inebetiti da quello che il tradimento porta come conseguenza nella coppia e in quel dolore così forte che non riesce a renderti lucido.


Si' questa e' una cosa che ho notato. Quando e' accaduto ero totalmente impreparata, nel senso che la fiducia e l'amicizia e la complicita' credevo fossero la caratteristica del nostro rapporto, dopotutto eravamo per diversi motivi e storie personali due sopravvissuti, e pensavo che fossimo l'uno per l'altra la salda roccia su cui costruire. Credevo che fosse una cosa che mi era "capitata", un inciampo che lui volesse sinceramente superare, una sbandata legata all'eta'.

Ma leggendo qui e altrove altre storie ho imparato che in fondo i tradimenti sono tutti uguali, le balle che ti raccontano sono tutte uguali, e che mio marito non era affatto originale come pensava, ovvero come tutti aveva infilato la stessa sfilza di cazzate che si dicono per giustificarsi, non avendo di fatto la piu' pallida idea del perche'.

Cio' che rende tutto diverso non e' neanche il dolore, che anzi ci accomuna tutti, ma sono sicura che sia proprio il futuro.

In questo momento, pero', nonostante la volonta' di andare avanti (e secondo me il perdono non e' un sentimento ma un processo che si avvia con un atto di volonta'), questo futuro ancora non lo vedo.


Grazie, sei uno dei miei preferiti!


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Si' questa e' una cosa che ho notato. Quando e' accaduto ero totalmente impreparata, nel senso che la fiducia e l'amicizia e la complicita' credevo fossero la caratteristica del nostro rapporto, dopotutto eravamo per diversi motivi e storie personali due sopravvissuti, e pensavo che fossimo l'uno per l'altra la salda roccia su cui costruire. Credevo che fosse una cosa che mi era "capitata", un inciampo che lui volesse sinceramente superare, una sbandata legata all'eta'.
> 
> Ma leggendo qui e altrove altre storie ho imparato che in fondo i tradimenti sono tutti uguali, le balle che ti raccontano sono tutte uguali, e che mio marito non era affatto originale come pensava, ovvero come tutti aveva infilato la stessa sfilza di cazzate che si dicono per giustificarsi, non avendo di fatto la piu' pallida idea del perche'.
> 
> ...



Sì, il perdono comincia con un atto di volontà, ma è un sentimento che nasce spontaneo da dentro.
Il perdono non ce lo possiamo imporre, purtroppo, e io vorrei tanto riuscire a perdonare...


----------



## zanna (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Si' questa e' una cosa che ho notato. Quando e' accaduto ero totalmente impreparata, nel senso che la fiducia e l'amicizia e la complicita' credevo fossero la caratteristica del nostro rapporto, dopotutto eravamo per diversi motivi e storie personali due sopravvissuti, e pensavo che fossimo l'uno per l'altra la salda roccia su cui costruire. Credevo che fosse una cosa che mi era "capitata", un inciampo che lui volesse sinceramente superare, una sbandata legata all'eta'.
> 
> Ma leggendo qui e altrove altre storie ho imparato che in fondo i tradimenti sono tutti uguali, le balle che ti raccontano sono tutte uguali, e che mio marito non era affatto originale come pensava, ovvero come tutti aveva infilato la stessa sfilza di cazzate che si dicono per giustificarsi, non avendo di fatto la piu' pallida idea del perche'.
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta .... però ora basta incensare Ultimo che altrimenti si gasa e scrive uno dei suoi infiniti pipponi che a me cmq (e non riesco ancora a capacitarmi di come possa essere) mi fanno alternativamente incaxxare e commuovere .... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se vuoi che te lo dica per confortarti te lo dico: andrà tutto quanto bene!
> A parte tutto, te lo auguro davvero.
> Il cammino è difficilissimo e doloroso, ma lo sai già anche se è da poco che ci sei.
> Anch'io ho deciso di seguire questo percorso ponendomi un obiettivo che ora ritengo essere stato pretenzioso: la piena ricostruzione di un buon matrimonio, anche migliore di prima perché autentico.
> ...


Ovviamente il mio piu' grande timore e' proprio questo, che la delusione (fortissima, a maggior ragione per la mia non piu' tenera eta') mi renda impossibile ricostruire la stima e la fiducia che sono alla base di ogni rapporto.

Mio marito e' molto cattolico, ci siamo sposati in chiesa perche' il mio precedente matrimonio era solo civile. Questa e' una delle cose che mi fa impazzire, il suo sistema di valori non ha retto l'urto di una emozione trasgressiva, proprio quel sistema di valori a cui ha voluto avvicinarmi per potermi sposare.

Quindi la domanda e la risposta che mi do e' : mi amava abbastanza da non tradirmi? NO

Posso accettarlo? Non lo so, e' dura.

Amare e' pero' cio' che resta.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Si' questa e' una cosa che ho notato. Quando e' accaduto ero totalmente impreparata, nel senso che la fiducia e l'amicizia e la complicita' credevo fossero la caratteristica del nostro rapporto, dopotutto eravamo per diversi motivi e storie personali due sopravvissuti, e pensavo che fossimo l'uno per l'altra la salda roccia su cui costruire. Credevo che fosse una cosa che mi era "capitata", un inciampo che lui volesse sinceramente superare, una sbandata legata all'eta'.
> 
> Ma leggendo qui e altrove altre storie ho imparato che in fondo i tradimenti sono tutti uguali, le balle che ti raccontano sono tutte uguali, e che mio marito non era affatto originale come pensava, ovvero come tutti aveva infilato la stessa sfilza di cazzate che si dicono per giustificarsi, non avendo di fatto la piu' pallida idea del perche'.
> 
> ...


 Il futuro non puoi vederlo, per i motivi sopra scritti, e sono una minima parte quei motivi. 

Ma puoi cominciare a perdonarti, non a perdonarlo ma a perdonarti di aver creduto, di averti dato un'altra possibilità.

Si, ci diamo possibilità sai.... anche io ora stesso mi do la possibilità di vivere sereno, di amare come prima. Parlo di un amore romantico, parlo di favole, parlo di quell'amore che mi fa guardare mia moglie con quegli occhi che prima erano  bhe sai a quali occhi mi riferisco no? 
Ma non ho paura di perderla, anzi si, c'è la paura di perderla, eccome se c'è. Ma è una paura razionale e dettata da nuove visioni di vita, da nuove realtà e soprattutto è dettata da una forza che va oltre l'amore romantico, che amplifica questo amore, che lo rende reale e non fantasioso, non una favola, non un amore romantico vecchio stile, ma un amore completo fatto di un principe e una principessa che aperto gli occhi sono capaci anche di lasciarsi per il proprio bene e quello dei figli. 

Io sicuramente non riesco a spiegarmi e ne sono cosciente, questo perchè ognuno di noi qua dentro vive dei momenti di crescita ( variabili) diversi. Ognuno di noi acquisisce concetti che vanno maturati con il tempo, e ognuno lo fa in maniera diversa in maniera specifica alla propria persona e a quello che è la differenza tra un uomo e un uomo, tra una donna e una donna, attraverso la propria soggettività la propria religione, i propri credi, la propria volontà.

Mia moglie ad esempio è riuscita a salvarsi attraverso i dialoghi che abbiamo avuto e soprattutto attraverso la confessione. E' stato un percorso davvero tortuoso quello di mia moglie, lei così cattolica che non riusciva nemmeno ad avvicinarsi ad una chiesa. Ma io la portai in quella chiesa dove lei con suo padre avevano vissuto la sua infanzia e quei ricordi bellissimi che suo padre le ha lasciato per sempre.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


perché non dovrebbe andare bene?
in attesa delle letture più illuminate ti direi intanto di dedicare un poco di tempo a te mente e corpo che male non fa.
benvenuta divina


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


Benvenuta 
Mi hai colpito per i toni pacati
Non sembra tu porti odio e rancore e lui mi sembra che non abbia campato le solite scuse ma che abbia riconosciuto l'errore quindi sarei ottimista sul futuro.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ovviamente il mio piu' grande timore e' proprio questo, che la delusione (fortissima, a maggior ragione per la mia non piu' tenera eta') mi renda impossibile ricostruire la stima e la fiducia che sono alla base di ogni rapporto.
> 
> Mio marito e' molto cattolico, ci siamo sposati in chiesa perche' il mio precedente matrimonio era solo civile. Questa e' una delle cose che mi fa impazzire, il suo sistema di valori non ha retto l'urto di una emozione trasgressiva, proprio quel sistema di valori a cui ha voluto avvicinarmi per potermi sposare.
> 
> ...


non vorrei infierire ma questo pare un po' un classico . un cattolico è parecchio abituato a trasgredire perchè ha il perdono in tasca.


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ovviamente il mio piu' grande timore e' proprio questo, che la delusione (fortissima, a maggior ragione per la mia non piu' tenera eta') mi renda impossibile ricostruire la stima e la fiducia che sono alla base di ogni rapporto.
> 
> Mio marito e' molto cattolico, ci siamo sposati in chiesa perche' il mio precedente matrimonio era solo civile. Questa e' una delle cose che mi fa impazzire, il suo sistema di valori non ha retto l'urto di una emozione trasgressiva, proprio quel sistema di valori a cui ha voluto avvicinarmi per potermi sposare.
> 
> ...



Riguardo all'essere uomo di fede, non dimenticarti mai che tuo marito è, come tutti noi, un essere umano e quindi fallibile.
Pensiamo che anche Gesù, ed era Dio, ebbe i suoi momenti di fragilità, propri degli umani, quindi figuriamoci noi...che non siamo nulla...

Più che chiederti se ti amava abbastanza da non tradirti mi interrogherei su questo:
come ha potuto non rispettarmi in questo modo?
Io che sono la sua compagna di vita, allora non contavo poi molto per lui.

Ecco, io me lo chiedo spesso e, mettendomi nei suoi panni, so che non avrei agito come lui. Mai.
Lo so per certo, mi conosco da sempre. 
Che delusione fortissima.
Sai, la delusione non credo che svanirà mai.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Che andrà tutto bene, ovviamente, non posso dirtelo, e credo che nessuno possa farlo.
> Quello che ti posso dire è che farcela è possibile.
> Anni fa, ho fatto anch'io qualcosa di cui non vado assolutamente fiero, e anche mia moglie decise di percorrere la strada del perdono.
> Ci vuole molta convinzione, disponibilità e forza da parte di entrambi, e anche così i tempi di ripresa sono molto, molto lunghi. La cosa più difficile per la mia coppia è stata la ricostruzione della fiducia. Però alla fine ne siamo usciti, un po' meno "innocenti" ma con un dialogo più aperto di prima. E 14 anni dopo siamo ancora qui e stiamo ancora bene insieme. Coraggio!


Grazie 

Anche io credo che la ricostruzione della fiducia sia la parte piu' difficile. Ne parlavo con lui questa mattina, e mi domandavo non tanto quanto tempo quanto COME? In questo momento come dico sono abitata dall'ansia, lui non capisce perche', dice che quella e' una storia chiusa e che non ci sono pericoli che ci ricaschi. Io ne sono sicura, che "in quella storia" non ci ricadra'. Ma la ferita della fiducia, le menzogne, restano, ormai ha dimostrato di esserne capace, e credimi, mai avevo pensato che potesse esserlo.

Tu come hai fatto ad aiutare tua moglie?


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei infierire ma questo pare un po' un classico . un cattolico è parecchio abituato a trasgredire perchè ha il perdono in tasca.




Invece ho sempre pensato il contrario, e ancora lo penso, e cioè che un cattolico dovrebbe avere timore di Dio.
Forse perché è così che mi sento io.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

idea di tutto rispetto





Diletta ha detto:


> Invece ho sempre pensato il contrario, e ancora lo penso, e cioè che un cattolico dovrebbe avere timore di Dio.
> Forse perché è così che mi sento io.


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un cattolico è parecchio abituato a trasgredire perchè ha il perdono in tasca.


Che minchiata.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Che minchiata.



Volevo darti un verde, ma non posso, chissà se è perchè ti ho dato un rosso o un verde prima. Naggia va..!


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Divina, come mai il cactus?


Ovviamente ha un senso ....

Anni fa (ventitre per la precisione) durante una seduta di psicoterapia mi chiesero di immaginare una pianta e di dire la prima cosa che mi veniva in mente. Il cactus .....

Trascorsi diverso tempo ad interpretare questo mio pensiero, la percezione che avevo di me stessa era tutta in quella pianta! cacchio, un cactus!

poi ci ho pensato: ha le spine, e' vero, vive nel deserto, e' vero, e' solo, e' vero....
ma sopravvive, e se hai sete e nel deserto stai morendo, usa i guanti, aprilo e la sua polpa ti salvera' la vita......

Ciao


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ovviamente ha un senso ....
> 
> poi ci ho pensato: ha le spine, e' vero, vive nel deserto, e' vero, e' solo, e' vero....
> ma sopravvive, e se hai sete e nel deserto stai morendo, usa i guanti, aprilo e la sua polpa ti salvera' la vita......
> ...


quindi qualcosa a cui aggrapparsi, qualcosa da possedere, in un certo senso, nei momenti di necessità: tu sei così?


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

volevo chiederti un'altra cosa: quanto tempo hai impiegato a leggere 3 anni di post?  preferisci un settore in particolare, libero, confessionale, cucina, sesso?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ovviamente ha un senso ....
> 
> Anni fa (ventitre per la precisione) durante una seduta di psicoterapia mi chiesero di immaginare una pianta e di dire la prima cosa che mi veniva in mente. Il cactus .....
> 
> ...


e' vero, lo dice anche Bear Grylls....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ovviamente il mio piu' grande timore e' proprio questo, che la delusione (fortissima, a maggior ragione per la mia non piu' tenera eta') mi renda impossibile ricostruire la stima e la fiducia che sono alla base di ogni rapporto.
> 
> Mio marito e' molto cattolico, ci siamo sposati in chiesa perche' il mio precedente matrimonio era solo civile. Questa e' una delle cose che mi fa impazzire, il suo sistema di valori non ha retto l'urto di una emozione trasgressiva, proprio quel sistema di valori a cui ha voluto avvicinarmi per potermi sposare.
> 
> ...



non ho capito cosa c'entra questa domanda col fatto del cattolicesimo


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Strano.


Solo prche' non sono riuscita ad andare piu' indietro? Cercavo la storia di Amoremio, cercavo storie a lieto fine. Mi sono imbattuta in persone.

Per cui mi sono orientata al presente, e sono approdata ad oggi.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

come mai?





Divina ha detto:


> Solo prche' non sono riuscita ad andare piu' indietro? *Cercavo la storia di Amoremio,* cercavo storie a lieto fine. Mi sono imbattuta in persone.
> 
> Per cui mi sono orientata al presente, e sono approdata ad oggi.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ovviamente il mio piu' grande timore e' proprio questo, che la delusione (fortissima, a maggior ragione per la mia non piu' tenera eta') mi renda impossibile ricostruire la stima e la fiducia che sono alla base di ogni rapporto.
> 
> Mio marito e' molto cattolico, ci siamo sposati in chiesa perche' il mio precedente matrimonio era solo civile. Questa e' una delle cose che mi fa impazzire, il suo sistema di valori non ha retto l'urto di una emozione trasgressiva, proprio quel sistema di valori a cui ha voluto avvicinarmi per potermi sposare.
> 
> ...



Vengo anch'io da una storia simile per molti aspetti alla tua, scoperta per caso qualche settimana fa con modalità analoghe. Anch'io ho deciso che il nostro matrimonio vale di più di quanto è accaduto, so di amare mia moglie.
Ma...
Ogni giorno mi trovo con i miei dubbi. Ho un quadernino su cui li annoto, lo uso per sfogarmi, per farli uscire dalla mente e ritrovare serenità nel quotidiano...
La fiducia che crolla non è cosa da poco. Non rinasce in poco tempo.
Dentro di me ho ancora le emozioni che provai quando scoprii il tutto, sento ancora il cuore pulsare, vedo lemie mani tremare, sento la rabbia, la gelosia, il dolore che emergono ancora...
Tutto troppo fresco. Non si può pretendere tutto subito.
Come dopo un incidente ci vuole un periodo di riabilitazione, per dar tempo alle ferite di rimarginarsi.
E' un periodo di cura in cui ci si trova a dover reprimere gli impulsi, la voglia di mettersi a correre anche se hai le gambe ingessate, le stampelle per saltellare... Tutto tornerà come prima?
Forse, chi può dirlo. Ma soprattutto chi può dirlo ora.
Adesso bisogna vivere e basta. Curarsi e basta. Pensare all'amato/a, stare con lui.
Il resto, si spera, verrà da sè.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi qualcosa a cui aggrapparsi, qualcosa da possedere, in un certo senso, nei momenti di necessità: tu sei così?


Diciamo che aggrapparsi a un cactus e' controindicato in ogni caso..... 

Cmq no, io mi sento qualcuno che ha un valore intrinseco e vitale a prescindere dagli ostacoli che mette per essere raggiunta.... 

Pero' e' illuminante la tua osservazione, probabilmente mio marito mi ha visto cosi' per anni ..... Cioe' un'ancora di salvezza


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai?


Vorrei dirti una cosa intelligente, tipo che il presente e' tutto cio' che abbiamo....

In realta' ho solo pensato che leggere storie passate non serviva a molto, ne' mi dava risposte, ma era meglio parlare direttamente.

Se non formuli la domanda non troverai mai la risposta.....


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Divina, e benvenuta! Mi piace la tua lucidità 

Visto che leggi da un po', credo che non ti sia sfuggito il post che ha pubblicato ieri Miss Acacia nella sezione 'Amore e sesso'. E' la prefazione di un libro di Umberto Galimberti, 'Le cose dell'amore', e parla di tradimento.

Ti riporto un passo che per me è cruciale, nella speranza che - anche se magari ora è presto - ti aiuti a reindirizzare i tuoi pensieri riguardo al dolore che provi.




> [...]Una cosa è certa: che nella relazione, nel "noi" non ci si può seppellire come in una tomba. Ogni tanto bisogna uscire, se non altro per sapere chi siamo senza di lei o di lui. Solo gli altri, infatti, ci raccontano le parti sconosciute di noi. Gli altri, se li lasciamo parlare, senza soffocarli con il nostro bisogno di conferme che di solito, sbagliando, siamo soliti chiamare bisogno d'amore.
> *Nel viaggio che si intraprende fuori dal "noi" e che prescinde dal "noi", è il "noi" che si tradisce, raramente il "tu"*. Quel che si imputa al traditore è di essere diventato diverso e di muoversi non più in sintonia, ma da solo. Soltanto se si accetta il cambiamento dell'altro e lo si accoglie come una sfida a ridefinirsi e a ridefinire la relazione, il tradimento non è più percepito come tale. Ma ridefinirsi è difficile, così come accettare il cambiamento. Per questo le vie più combattute sono quelle della fedeltà, o in alternativa quelle del risentimento e della vendetta.
> Se queste considerazioni hanno una loro plausibilità occorre riscattare, almeno in parte, i traditori dell'infamia di cui solitamente si sono ricoperti, perchè in ogni tradimento c'è un lampeggiare di verità e autenticità che ci è tradito non vuol mai vedere. Tradire un amore, tradire un amico, tradire un'idea, tradire un partito, tradire persino la patria significa svincolarsi da un'appartenenza e creare uno spazio d'identità non protetta da alcun rapporto fiduciario,e quindi in un certo senso più autentica e vera.
> Nasciamo infatti nella fiducia che qualcuno ci nutra e ci ami, ma non possiamo crescere e diventare noi stessi solo se usciamo da questa fiducia, se non ne restiamo prigionieri, se a coloro che per primi ci hanno amato e a tutti quelli che dopo di loro sono venuti, un giorno sappiamo dire: "Non sono come tu mi vuoi".
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Vorrei dirti una cosa intelligente, tipo che il presente e' tutto cio' che abbiamo....
> 
> In realta' ho solo pensato che leggere storie passate non serviva a molto, ne' mi dava risposte, ma era meglio parlare direttamente.
> 
> Se non formuli la domanda non troverai mai la risposta.....


credo che Minerva intendesse come mai proprio la storia di Amoremio....
cmq per un paio di minuti ieri mnetre ti leggevo ho pensato:
mamma, sei tu?


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Vorrei dirti una cosa intelligente, tipo che il presente e' tutto cio' che abbiamo....
> 
> In realta' ho solo pensato che leggere storie passate non serviva a molto, ne' mi dava risposte, ma era meglio parlare direttamente.
> 
> Se non formuli la domanda non troverai mai la risposta.....


chiedevo un'altra cosa ma mi fermo qui .


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2013)

Benvenuta


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> volevo chiederti un'altra cosa: quanto tempo hai impiegato a leggere 3 anni di post?  preferisci un settore in particolare, libero, confessionale, cucina, sesso?


Non li ho letti tutti ovviamente. Sono partita dal confessionale, e ho inseguito alcuni utenti particolari la cui storia aveva una qualche assonanza con la mia.

Ho impiegato qualche settimana comunque, soprattutto a conoscere le regole del forum (memore di altre esperienze nei gruppi di discussione) e l'andamento delle discussioni.

Insomma, una sorta di preinformazione con coloritura emotiva....


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ovviamente il mio piu' grande timore e' proprio questo, che la delusione (fortissima, a maggior ragione per la mia non piu' tenera eta') mi renda impossibile ricostruire la stima e la fiducia che sono alla base di ogni rapporto.
> 
> Mio marito e' molto cattolico, ci siamo sposati in chiesa perche' il mio precedente matrimonio era solo civile. Questa e' una delle cose che mi fa impazzire, il suo sistema di valori non ha retto l'urto di una emozione trasgressiva, proprio quel sistema di valori a cui ha voluto avvicinarmi per potermi sposare.
> 
> ...



Lasciamo perdere la questione amore.
Perché si tradisce?
Perché si vive, per la stessa ragione. Siamo programmati per vivere emozioni e quella del corteggiamento, della scoperta dell'altro, fisica e interiore, è una delle emozioni più belle che ci sia nella vita.
Pensare che questa emozione debba finire per sempre nella vita di una persona con il matrimonio è utopico.
Per molti questa voglia ritorna, si manifesta, prende spazio col tradimento.
Succede quando si smette di reprimere questo desiderio, magari trovandosi una qualsiasi giustificazione ("non è colpa mia, è l'altro che mi trascura"), o magari perché ci capita l'occasione.
Magari si ama lo stesso il marito o la moglie. Ma quale consorte è in grado di darci quel tipo di emozioni?
Mia moglie si è scambiata 800 sms più due telefonate ogni giorno per 20 giorni... a me non ne manda uno che sia uno... perché?
Perché non mi ama? Risposta banale e non sempre corretta.
No, perché non la emoziona. Che gusto c'è a messaggiare con chi conosci bene, con chi convivi, con chi vivi parallelamente da anni... L'altro, l'amante, è l'emozione della scoperta. Del flirt. Tutte cose non alternative al matrimonio, ma complementari, in teoria.
Il problema nasce quando questo amante diventa qualcosa di più. Quando i sentimenti cominciano a diventare predominanti... lì la situazione può diventare pericolosa, e l'amante un'alternativa di vita.
Ma non mi sembra il tuo caso.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai?


Scusa minerva, appena inviata la risposta ho capito che intendevi chiedere altro.

In realta' un suo post e' stato uno dei primi in cui sono incappata, mi e' piaciuto molto e cercavo di conscerla meglio, ma come lei altri....

Ciao


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> probabilmente mio marito mi ha visto cosi' per anni ..... Cioe' un'ancora di salvezza


io intendevo altro, che tu caro avrai certo capito.

 che poi, ancora di salvezza..................... cornificata? ho qualche dubbio.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io intendevo altro, che tu *caro* avrai certo capito.
> 
> che poi, ancora di salvezza..................... cornificata? ho qualche dubbio.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiedevo un'altra cosa ma mi fermo qui .


quanto mi manca


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la questione amore.
> Perché si tradisce?
> Perché si vive, per la stessa ragione. Siamo programmati per vivere emozioni e quella del corteggiamento, della scoperta dell'altro, fisica e interiore, è una delle emozioni più belle che ci sia nella vita.
> Pensare che questa emozione debba finire per sempre nella vita di una persona con il matrimonio è utopico.
> ...



Quante cazzate che hai scritto. 

Poi l'ultima è lo specchietto per le allodole. 

Se fosse per come scrivi tu, tutti ragioneremmo col pisello e la figa ( per dirla in maniera cruda) ma c'è chi invece riesce a smettere di ragionare con gli ormoni e fa dell'amore l'amore vero.

Eventualmente tanto per NON farti capire ancor di più quello che ho scritto, ti dico questo: quando in un rapporto tra amanti qualcosa comincia a farli conoscere, quel qualcosa è quanto di più sublime unisce un rapporto tra amanti. E sottolineo amanti. Nel momento in cui questo rapporto diventa routine e la conoscenza è arrivata al termine, per seguire un tuo ragionamento ti scrivo anche quest'altra cosa: basta cambiare amante.

OPPURE.  sai che si può fare? non scartavetrare i coglioni al partner prendendolo per il culo, lasciandolo e facendosi tutte le trombate che ci si vuole fare.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Divina, e benvenuta! Mi piace la tua lucidità
> 
> Visto che leggi da un po', credo che non ti sia sfuggito il post che ha pubblicato ieri Miss Acacia nella sezione 'Amore e sesso'. E' la prefazione di un libro di Umberto Galimberti, 'Le cose dell'amore', e parla di tradimento.
> 
> Ti riporto un passo che per me è cruciale, nella speranza che - anche se magari ora è presto - ti aiuti a reindirizzare i tuoi pensieri riguardo al dolore che provi.


Grazie, ahime' sono della vergine e sono un vulcano sotterraneo....

Pero' si' sono lucida, logica e razionale, e questo lungi dall'uccidere la romanticona che E' in me e che si appassiona ai post di Ultimo, la fa stare ancora peggio. Voi non avete idea delle borse sotto gli occhi che mi sono venute a piangere per due mesi....

Conosco bene Galimberti, e di norma lo apprezzo molto, soprattutto perche' ha ridato dignita' alla filosofia calandola (o cercando di calarla) nella realta', ma qui a parer mio il suo e' un approccio *troppo *filosofico ad un tema che, purtroppo, mi sembra sgusciare come un anguilla ed e' scarsamente riconducibile agli schemi del pensiero astratto.

L'uomo (l'essere umano) e' un pessimo animale da esperimento.... 

Io ho 53 anni, quando ho sposato mio marito ne avevo 37. A questo punto se ho bisogno di un tradimento per essere consegnata a me stessa, comincio a preoccuparmi....

Ovviamente cerco di capire cosa gli e' successo (a mio marito, intendo) e comunque di traditori Gesu' ne ha avuti altri. Ora, mio marito e' Giuda o Pietro?

:carneval:


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io intendevo altro, che tu caro avrai certo capito.
> 
> che poi, ancora di salvezza..................... cornificata? ho qualche dubbio.


No, non ho capito, spiegati meglio, grazie


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quante cazzate che hai scritto.
> 
> Poi l'ultima è lo specchietto per le allodole.
> 
> ...


Cos'è per te l'amore vero?
E quanti sanno distinguere l'emozione dall'amore?
Non sopravvalutare le persone.
Siamo tutti individui maledettamente egoisti che si nascondono dietro convenzioni, abbiamo tutti una maschera con cui occultiamo le nostre pulsioni. E questa maschera si chiama ipocrisia.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Cos'è per te l'amore vero?
> E quanti sanno distinguere l'emozione dall'amore?
> Non sopravvalutare le persone.
> *Siamo tutti individui maledettamente egoisti che si nascondono dietro convenzioni, abbiamo tutti una maschera con cui occultiamo le nostre pulsioni. E questa maschera si chiama ipocrisia*.


no scusa, 
parla per te.
io non sono cosi...
e tanta gente non e' cosi.....
magari e' sbagliato sopravvalutare le persone, ma tanto quanto e' sbagliato generalizzare


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Divina, e benvenuta! Mi piace la tua lucidità
> 
> Visto che leggi da un po', credo che non ti sia sfuggito il post che ha pubblicato ieri Miss Acacia nella sezione 'Amore e sesso'. E' la prefazione di un libro di Umberto Galimberti, 'Le cose dell'amore', e parla di tradimento.
> 
> Ti riporto un passo che per me è cruciale, nella speranza che - anche se magari ora è presto - ti aiuti a reindirizzare i tuoi pensieri riguardo al dolore che provi.



Tutto accettabile quanto scritto nella prefazione, tranne una cosa.
La responsabilità verso l'altro.
Il tradimento può, anzi fa male a un'altra persona.
Negare questa cosa è altrettanto infantile e primordiale quanto pensare all'immutabilità della persona che abbiamo al nostro fianco.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa c'entra questa domanda col fatto del cattolicesimo


C'entra, ho pero effetivamente saltato un passaggio logico. L'amore secondo me non e' un sentimento ne' tantomeno una fugace emozione. E' anche un sistema di valori. Quello che io dico e' che il suo sistema di valori ( quello cattolico ) non e' stato abbastanza forte da sorreggerlo in un (vogliamo dire?) momento di debolezza.

Lui non e' un traditore seriale, e probabilmente lui stesso ancora si chiede come e' potuto ficcarsi in un casino simile.

Ma soprattutto, mi domando come abbia potuto, con un tale sistema di valori, che ha voluto condividere con me, non pensare che quel che stava facendo fosse poco rispettoso e amorevole nei miei confronti.

Di qui la domanda e la risposta.

 Non so se cosi' e' pou' chiaro....


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no scusa,
> parla per te.
> io non sono cosi...
> e tanta gente non e' cosi.....
> magari e' sbagliato sopravvalutare le persone, ma tanto quanto e' sbagliato generalizzare


Neanch'io sono così.
Ma questo perché?
Perché non provo pulsioni?
Non ho desiderio di emozioni?
Non ho più voglia di essere corteggiato, amato, desiderato?
O forse perché è più forte in me il senso di responsabilità, e alcuni valori che reprimono le pulsioni?
O la paura?
O forse perché quello che ho mi basta, e non cerco altro?
Ma sarà sempre così? 
Sto parlando di umane debolezze che hanno tutti, nessuno escluso.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> C'entra, ho pero effetivamente saltato un passaggio logico. L'amore secondo me non e' un sentimento ne' tantomeno una fugace emozione. E' anche un sistema di valori. Quello che io dico e' che il suo sistema di valori ( quello cattolico ) non e' stato abbastanza forte da sorreggerlo in un (vogliamo dire?) momento di debolezza.
> 
> Lui non e' un traditore seriale, e probabilmente lui stesso ancora si chiede come e' potuto ficcarsi in un casino simile.
> 
> ...



Chiarissimo. Ma l'uomo è debole. E non sempre il sistema di valori è in grado di sorreggerlo in ogni momento.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> C'entra, ho pero effetivamente saltato un passaggio logico. L'amore secondo me non e' un sentimento ne' tantomeno una fugace emozione. E' anche un sistema di valori. Quello che io dico e' che il suo sistema di valori ( quello cattolico ) non e' stato abbastanza forte da sorreggerlo in un (vogliamo dire?) momento di debolezza.
> 
> Lui non e' un traditore seriale, e probabilmente lui stesso ancora si chiede come e' potuto ficcarsi in un casino simile.
> 
> ...


divina,

a me sembra un pochino riduttivo.....che sia o no seriale, il peccato, diciamo cosi, lo ha commesso....
non e' solo una questione di poco rispetto e poca amorevolezza....
si tratta proprio di una pugnalata
che poi tu abbia ribaltato la situazione perdonandolo e volendo ricomnciare perche sei sicura del vostro amore e' un altro discorso ed e' ammirevole...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Cos'è per te l'amore vero?
> E quanti sanno distinguere l'emozione dall'amore?
> Non sopravvalutare le persone.
> Siamo tutti individui maledettamente egoisti che si nascondono dietro convenzioni, abbiamo tutti una maschera con cui occultiamo le nostre pulsioni. E questa maschera si chiama ipocrisia.



Hai fatto la domanda all'uomo sbagliato. L'amore vero è mia moglie, i figli sono la consacrazione dell'amore. 

Le maschere le lascio a chi ne ha bisogno, ma non per questo le disdegno o le giudico, anzi ti dirò che le maschere servono, e quando s'indossano servono soltanto per non sputarsi in faccia. Sempre a parte rari casi in cui queste si portano si svelano e si hanno le palle per poter dire ok, sono soltanto uno stronzo. 

Le persone non le sopravvaluto anzi essendo io molto preso da me stesso le sottovaluto.


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> divina,
> 
> a me sembra un pochino riduttivo.....che sia o no seriale, il peccato, diciamo cosi, lo ha commesso....
> non e' solo una questione di poco rispetto e poca amorevolezza....
> ...


non riesco quasi mai a comprendere il motivo per cui ci riferiamo al tradimento come una pugnalata, un peccato, una mancanza di rispetto quando è un uomo a tradire, mentre facciamo riferimento all'amore finito, alla trascuratezza dell'altro quando a tradire è una donna...

io non guardo mai al peccato dell'uno o al sentimento finito dell'altro...
quello che più mi incuriosisce è il bisogno. La molla che ci spinge ad andare oltre...a camminare sul filo...a volte anche a cadere da quel filo...


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> divina,
> 
> a me sembra un pochino riduttivo.....che sia o no seriale, il peccato, diciamo cosi, lo ha commesso....
> non e' solo una questione di poco rispetto e poca amorevolezza....
> ...



Ricorderei Giovanni 8,7.
Per chi è cattolico credo la cosa sia importante.
"Neanch’io ti condanno: va’ e d’ora in poi non peccare più”  disse Gesù.
Non è una questione da poco.
Se accettiamo un sistema di valori cattolico, dobbiamo contemplarvi anche quello del perdono.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Neanch'io sono così.
> Ma questo perché?
> Perché non provo pulsioni?
> Non ho desiderio di emozioni?
> ...


ognuno ha i propri motivi per non tradire o mettersi la maschera.....
io penso che le pulsioni non vadano represse...vadano elaborate invece....
vuoi con o senza il partner, e' a discrezione di chi ha le pulsioni....
il tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere con la responsabilita, che e' talmente vasto come concetto che non si puo circoscrivere al tradimento....
le umane debolezze che hanno tutti come dici tu, sono appunto debolezze....momenti....
troppi ne ho avuti io.....mai nessun momento debole e' stato cosi forte da spingermi a tradire....
non e' cosi automatico....pulsione-tradimento
io mi ci faccio grandi risate e me le interpreto a modo mio le pulsioni....
a volte mi dico: daje sei ancora fica, piaci e ti piacciono...stop....risata
altre volte mi dico solo che e' normale....come fare la pipi....
mai una volta ho messo in dubbio il mio amore per il mio compagno solo per un paio di pulsioni....
quando le pulsioni diventano cosi irrefrenabili da portarti a tradire allora li i problemi sono altri....
pur avendo le pulsioni, io non mi sono mai sentita repressa....
qualora lo fossi, allora certo non tradire, lascerei.....
per poi capire che ho fatto una cazzata? bene allora li la responsabilita e' mia e me la prendo.....
fino a quel momento....dove sta la responsabilita?


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> non riesco quasi mai a comprendere il motivo per cui ci riferiamo al tradimento come una pugnalata, un peccato, una mancanza di rispetto quando è un uomo a tradire, mentre facciamo riferimento all'amore finito, alla trascuratezza dell'altro quando a tradire è una donna...
> 
> io non guardo mai al peccato dell'uno o al sentimento finito dell'altro...
> quello che più mi incuriosisce è il bisogno. La molla che ci spinge ad andare oltre...a camminare sul filo...a volte anche a cadere da quel filo...



Come Karl Wallenda.
Leggiti la sua storia, le motivazioni che hanno portato lui e i suoi figli a percorrere quella strada.
Perché lo ha fatto, sapremmo razionalmente spiegarlo?
Razionalmente, noi lo faremmo?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ricorderei Giovanni 8,7.
> Per chi è cattolico credo la cosa sia importante.
> "Neanch’io ti condanno: va’ e d’ora in poi non peccare più” disse Gesù.
> Non è una questione da poco.
> Se accettiamo un sistema di valori cattolico, dobbiamo contemplarvi anche quello del perdono.


si ma fammi capire...
io sono atea....non credo ad una sola parola della Bibbia.....e l ho letta tutta.

il verso dice va e dora in poi non peccare piu....
e' specificato quante volte si puo sbagliare?
cioe'...il perdono cattolico ti consente di fare un po come ti pare perche tanto poi, visto che sei cattolico, non puoi fare altro che perdonare?
e se non ce la fai a perdonare, non sei piu cattolico?


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ognuno ha i propri motivi per non tradire o mettersi la maschera.....
> io penso che le pulsioni non vadano represse...vadano elaborate invece....
> vuoi con o senza il partner, e' a discrezione di chi ha le pulsioni....
> il tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere con la responsabilita, che e' talmente vasto come concetto che non si puo circoscrivere al tradimento....
> ...


Così ho fatto io finora, esattamente come te.
Se guardo la cosa dal punto di vista soggettivo ti do assolutamente ragione.
Nella vita ho imparato però che la soggettività non basta nel voler comprendere qualcosa.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Così ho fatto io finora, esattamente come te.
> Se guardo la cosa dal punto di vista soggettivo ti do assolutamente ragione.
> Nella vita ho imparato però che la soggettività non basta nel voler comprendere qualcosa.


non puoi comprendere qualcosa che non ti appartiene.
non hai tradito tu....
ci sono persone che capiscono le ragioni del tradimento che hanno commesso dopo anni e anni.....
magari tua moglie ancora lo deve capire....come fai a capirlo tu?
per atteneteri al tuo credo...allora devi perdonare senza capire....
perdona e basta e vai avanti.....

se vuoi capire.....davvero capire.....e' li che forse metti in gioco il perdono....
secondo me il perdono va affrontato a sangue freddo....


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma fammi capire...
> io sono atea....non credo ad una sola parola della Bibbia.....e l ho letta tutta.
> 
> il verso dice va e dora in poi non peccare piu....
> ...



Non sono cattolico... ma non ritengo sia un peccare ad libitum quello che intende Gesù.
Piuttosto si prende atto che l'errare è una parte dell'esperienza umana che ci accomuna tutti.
E che lo stesso errare possa costituire una parte dell'apprendimento.
A scuola quando i bambini imparano qualcosa fanno tanti errori le prime volte. 
Poi imparano a non farne più.
Il perdono è necessario per intraprendere questo cammino. 
In cui noi siamo tutti studenti, e nessuno è maestro.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> divina,
> 
> a me sembra un pochino riduttivo.....che sia o no seriale, il peccato, diciamo cosi, lo ha commesso....
> non e' solo una questione di poco rispetto e poca amorevolezza....
> ...


Mah, vedi, io mi sono avvicinata al Vangelo a quasi 40 anni, essendone completamente a digiuno. Non avevo molti pregiudizi, diciamo che il mio chaperon in questo viaggio della fede e' stato proprio mio marito.

Il peccato miss ce lo portiamo dietro tutti e si chiama egoismo, e la risposta e' l'amore, che e' esattamente quello che ha detto Gesu'.


Per questo non mi sento ammirevole, perche' non sono sicura che sia l'amore a guidarmi. Magari e' il mio egoismo, o la paura di restare sola.

Certamente io non sono il suo giudice, ma essendo colei che subisce le conseguenze dei suoi comportamenti, vorrei vederlo meno propenso a ritenere che perdonare significhi dimenticare.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


andrà tutto bene se hai fatto la scelta giusta...

io no ho facoltà di perdonare ...ma solo di cercare di comprendere e capire...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono cattolico... ma non ritengo sia un peccare ad libitum quello che intende Gesù.
> Piuttosto si prende atto che l'errare è una parte dell'esperienza umana che ci accomuna tutti.
> E che lo stesso errare possa costituire una parte dell'apprendimento.
> A scuola quando i bambini imparano qualcosa fanno tanti errori le prime volte.
> ...


no stai mischiando 2 cose che non c entrano nulla.
i bambini a scuola che imparano non vanno perdonati se sbagliano....non esiste il perdono il quel contesto....li e' imparare e crescere....

e' tuo rischio e pericolo danny perche tu se vuoi perdonare per il perdono e' necessario (ma poi perche se non sei cattolico?) allora poi non stupirti se dall altra parte ci marciano...


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono cattolico... ma non ritengo sia un peccare ad libitum quello che intende Gesù.
> Piuttosto si prende atto che l'errare è una parte dell'esperienza umana che ci accomuna tutti.
> E che lo stesso errare possa costituire una parte dell'apprendimento.
> A scuola quando i bambini imparano qualcosa fanno tanti errori le prime volte.
> ...



sicuramente errare ci accomuna tutti, ma non è detto che si debba necessariamente perdonare.

la storia del "perdono" cattolico sembra quasi una scusa ad errare... della serie: tanto poi esiste il pentimento e il perdono


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Mah, vedi, io mi sono avvicinata al Vangelo a quasi 40 anni, essendone completamente a digiuno. Non avevo molti pregiudizi, diciamo che il mio chaperon in questo viaggio della fede e' stato proprio mio marito.
> 
> Il peccato miss ce lo portiamo dietro tutti e si chiama egoismo, e la risposta e' l'amore, che e' esattamente quello che ha detto Gesu'.
> 
> ...


senti divina scusa ma mi tiro fuori dal discorso adesso perche io sono atea. molto atea, sono stata addirittuta scomunicata dalla chiesa cristiana.
per me, purtroppo o per fortuna, la parola di Dio o Gesu che sia non ha alcun valore.

quindi non potrei ribattere perche sinceramente non so di cosa stiamo parlando...nonostante abbia letto la Bibbia e rispetto tutte le religioni del mondo, non saprei argomentare perche tutto quello che so e' che non credo in nulla se non in me stessa e nelle cose che per me sono importanti davvero....

se il discorso resta su questo piano allora ti auguro davvero tutto il bene del mondo e mi sembri cosi forte e sicura di te e quello che fai che sono sicura come gia detto che andra tutto bene...

altrimenti ne riparlemremo piu in la


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non puoi comprendere qualcosa che non ti appartiene.
> non hai tradito tu....
> ci sono persone che capiscono le ragioni del tradimento che hanno commesso dopo anni e anni.....
> magari tua moglie ancora lo deve capire....come fai a capirlo tu?
> ...



Quali ragioni del tradimento possono esserci così tanto ignote?
Si tradisce perché ti piace una persona, ti piace il rapporto con questa persona, ti emoziona sentirla, chattare o messaggiare con lui, baciarlo, dargli appuntamenti. e nel desiderare o ottenere queste cose l'emozione è assai più forte della paura di far male a qualcun altro. Tutto il resto è un castello di giustificazioni atte a preservarci dai sensi di colpa. "Ti ho tradito perché ero depressa"... disse mia moglie, "Ti ho tradito perché mi trascuravi", dicon tutti... ma quando mai... nessun marito saprà offrirti le stesse emozioni di un amante... e non dico mica che siano migliori... solo più forti, almeno all'inizio...
Ma alla fine, la verità è una sola "Ti ho tradito perché mi è piaciuto. E l'ho voluto e deciso io".
Umane debolezze, nel soggiacere alle piacevolezze della vita senza pensare chi pagherà il conto.
Un cacciatore spara alle prede, si diverte... ma quanto è consapevole del dolore della morte dell'animale ucciso?
Non ci pensa... nessuno ci pensa.
Ma se dopo ci si rende conto di quanto male si può fare... e ci si pente... il perdono, quello sì, è una fase importante. 
I traditori seriali citati prima non si pentono mai.


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

uh quante cose leggo qui ora....

perdono peccato...vangelo...
e se vi dicessi che qualcuno considera il tradimento come punizione nei confrontri dell'altro?

non siamo tutti buoni...non tutti desiderano la monotonia del paradiso sapete?


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no stai mischiando 2 cose che non c entrano nulla.
> i bambini a scuola che imparano non vanno perdonati se sbagliano....non esiste il perdono il quel contesto....li e' imparare e crescere....
> 
> e' tuo rischio e pericolo danny perche tu se vuoi perdonare per il perdono e' necessario (ma poi perche se non sei cattolico?) allora poi non stupirti se dall altra parte ci marciano...



I bambini a scuola errano, e vengono corretti. 
Il giudizio serve per correggerli, ma non è definitivo. Mai.
Questo è il "perdono" a scuola.
Oggi prendi 4, domani fai il compito corretto e prendi 8.
Imparare dai proprio errori. A scuola non si è mai sempre asini. Si cresce.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> uh quante cose leggo qui ora....
> 
> perdono peccato...vangelo...
> e se vi dicessi che qualcuno considera il tradimento come punizione nei confrontri dell'altro?
> ...


Ti direi "che ti ha fatto così male quell'altro, e soprattutto, perché tradire andando contro te stesso solo per fare del male ad altri (partner e amante, entrambi ingannati)? 
Succede anche questo, ma indubbiamente è il tradimento più triste, in cui nessuno degli attori gode della situazione.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> I bambini a scuola errano, e vengono corretti.
> Il giudizio serve per correggerli, ma non è definitivo. Mai.
> Questo è il "perdono" a scuola.
> Oggi prendi 4, domani fai il compito corretto e prendi 8.
> Imparare dai proprio errori. A scuola non si è mai sempre asini. Si cresce.


guarda che sei tu che ti stai disperatmente arrampicando sugli specchi e cerchi una giustificazione dove non puo esserci.....
il perdono.....io ti perdono (cattolico o no) e' che tu mi hai ferito, tradito, umiliato, fatto del male, quello che vuoi....
io ne prendo atto.....e ti perdono.....
dove sta il torto nel bambino che prende 4? il tortop a chi? a se stesso forse....si perdona da solo e la prossima volta prende 8?
non e' cosi danny.....sbagli perche non hai studiato.....e prendi 4....se ti frega di andare bene a scuola e vuoi imparare allotra ti metti sotto e studi....senno continui a non studiare e prenderai sempre 4.....
non vedo necessita di perdono in questo...


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ti direi "che ti ha fatto così male quell'altro, e soprattutto, perché tradire andando contro te stesso solo per fare del male ad altri (partner e amante, entrambi ingannati)?
> Succede anche questo, ma indubbiamente è il tradimento più triste, in cui nessuno degli attori gode della situazione.


mah... se vuoi la mia...io ho goduto...ah! come ho goduto!


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> guarda che sei tu che ti stai disperatmente arrampicando sugli specchi e cerchi una giustificazione dove non puo esserci.....
> il perdono.....io ti perdono (cattolico o no) e' che tu mi hai ferito, tradito, umiliato, fatto del male, quello che vuoi....
> io ne prendo atto.....e ti perdono.....
> dove sta il torto nel bambino che prende 4? il tortop a chi? a se stesso forse....si perdona da solo e la prossima volta prende 8?
> ...



Un traditore sbaglia.
Uno studente sbaglia.
Lo studente studia e non sbaglia più. E il giudizio dell'insegnante cambia.
il traditore si pente, riconosce lo sbaglio e non lo commette più.
Qualche similitudine c'è, ma se vuoi cambio metafora.
Il traditore seriale è come lo studente che non studia.
Becca sempre 4, perché non vuole imparare dai propri errori.
Ma non credo che in questo caso si stia parlando di un traditore seriale.


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> mah... se vuoi la mia...io ho goduto...ah! come ho goduto!


Ci sta, ci sta... anche fare male può dare piacere, a volte.


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Grazie, ahime' sono della vergine e sono un vulcano sotterraneo....
> 
> Pero' si' sono lucida, logica e razionale, e questo lungi dall'uccidere la romanticona che E' in me e che si appassiona ai post di Ultimo, la fa stare ancora peggio. Voi non avete idea delle borse sotto gli occhi che mi sono venute a piangere per due mesi....
> 
> ...


Uh! Vado un sacco d'accordo con quelli della Vergine! :carneval:
Siccome non sono cattolica, non so rispondere all'ultima domanda (troppa poca preparazione, ahimè!), ma penso che si potrebbe ribaltare la tua considerazione precedente ammettendo che quello che aveva URGENTE bisogno di ridefinire se stesso era tuo marito... che è riuscito d'amblè a tradire due sistemi di riferimento importanti come il suo rapporto con te e i precetti religiosi in cui crede. Vedi tu... Credo che facesse molta fatica a ritrovarsi in entrambi: forse non gli rimandavano più un'immagine di sè in cui si riconoscesse.

A te lo sforzo di ridefinirti arriva come una tegola, ma di sponda, perchè comunque se lui si è dimostrato diverso da come lo credevi, anche tu non sarai più la stessa nel rapportarti a lui. Dico bene?
La mia provocazione nasceva da questa riflessione


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> senti divina scusa ma mi tiro fuori dal discorso adesso perche io sono atea. molto atea, sono stata addirittuta scomunicata dalla chiesa cristiana.
> per me, purtroppo o per fortuna, la parola di Dio o Gesu che sia non ha alcun valore.
> 
> quindi non potrei ribattere perche sinceramente non so di cosa stiamo parlando...nonostante abbia letto la Bibbia e rispetto tutte le religioni del mondo, non saprei argomentare perche tutto quello che so e' che non credo in nulla se non in me stessa e nelle cose che per me sono importanti davvero....
> ...


Io ti capisco, credimi.

Comunque ho parlato di cattolicesimo appunto per inquadrare mio marito, non tanto per fare proselitismo.

Il mio sistema di valori e' evidentemente, molto piu' forte, visto che anche senza essere cattolica non ho tradito. E si' anche io penso che il perdono sia un atto umano, un atto di volonta', che quindi va pensato e ragionato. Potrei perdonarlo anche se giungessi alla conclusione che non lo amo piu' e che vado a vivere da sola. In questo caso per me significa solo capire cosa gli e' successo.

Il perdono di Dio, quello lo deve chiedere a Dio, non a me.

Poi se vuoi abbandonare il 3d ti capisco e ti "perdono"


----------



## Caciottina (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Io ti capisco, credimi.
> 
> Comunque ho parlato di cattolicesimo appunto per inquadrare mio marito, non tanto per fare proselitismo.
> 
> ...


non avevo capito....
mi perdoni?

non credo che, se tu non sei cattolica, ma lo e' il marito, ma il marito non e' qui, dovremmo continuare su quel piano....
o no?


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

la storia di amoremio era bella e a lieto fine.
amoremio era bella, un saluto se sta leggendo


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Uh! Vado un sacco d'accordo con quelli della Vergine! :carneval:
> Siccome non sono cattolica, non so rispondere all'ultima domanda (troppa poca preparazione, ahimè!), ma penso che si potrebbe ribaltare la tua considerazione precedente ammettendo che quello che aveva URGENTE bisogno di ridefinire se stesso era tuo marito... che è riuscito d'amblè a tradire due sistemi di riferimento importanti come il suo rapporto con te e i precetti religiosi in cui crede. Vedi tu... Credo che facesse molta fatica a ritrovarsi in entrambi: forse non gli rimandavano più un'immagine di sè in cui si riconoscesse.
> 
> A te lo sforzo di ridefinirti arriva come una tegola, ma di sponda, perchè comunque se lui si è dimostrato diverso da come lo credevi, anche tu non sarai più la stessa nel rapportarti a lui. Dico bene?
> La mia provocazione nasceva da questa riflessione


Sei un genio, davvero. 
Tra poco rispondo meglio.


Grz!


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la storia di amoremio era bella e a lieto fine.
> amoremio era bella, un saluto se sta leggendo


Ciao

un saluto anche da parte mia ... 
ha un tocco, una capacità di cogliere ... 
molto particolare. veramente una bella persona ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> uh quante cose leggo qui ora....
> 
> perdono peccato...vangelo...
> e se vi dicessi che qualcuno considera il tradimento come punizione nei confrontri dell'altro?
> ...


ma poi chi ha detto che esista?


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Sei un genio, davvero.
> Tra poco rispondo meglio.
> 
> 
> Grz!



Eh, addirittura?! 

Felice di esserti stata utile! Aspetto le tue osservazioni


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


vuoi ricominciare davvero con lui?
vuoi capire meglio il suo “ce la faremo” ?
ascolta un cretino... smettete di convivere per un po'... vai a vivere altrove e vedi se ti cerca..o se tu cerchi lui..

*in sintesi ti cito biagio antonacci:
Insieme Finire...spegnere per ripartire non c'è strategia migliore quando non funziona più...*


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la storia di amoremio era bella e a lieto fine.
> amoremio era bella, un saluto se sta leggendo


Esattamente, era ed e' secondo me una PERSONA bellissima, con una storia a lieto fine.

Un giorno, quando non saro' piu' qui, vorrei essere ricordata cosi' almeno da qualcuno.

Anche se adesso sono ancora un cactus.....


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Esattamente, era ed e' secondo me una PERSONA bellissima, con una storia a lieto fine.
> 
> Un giorno, quando non saro' piu' qui, vorrei essere ricordata cosi' almeno da qualcuno.
> 
> Anche se adesso sono ancora un cactus.....




?????? 

ma tu conosci amoremio?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2013)

Ma cosa c'entra Amoremio
e poi chi era?

E poi che barba sempre legati al passato...


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Io ti capisco, credimi.
> 
> Comunque ho parlato di cattolicesimo appunto per inquadrare mio marito, non tanto per fare proselitismo.
> 
> Il mio sistema di valori e' evidentemente, molto piu' forte, visto che anche senza essere cattolica non ho tradito."



Vabbe, allora scendiamo dall'empireo e torniamo a terra.
Attorno a me negli anni ho visto di tutto. Tradimenti, corna, inganni.
Ma io pensavo, ho sempre pensato che a me, a noi non sarebbe capitato mai.
Perché noi siamo diversi, abbiamo dei valori, perché entrambi critichiamo gli altri che tradiscono (ma soprattutto lei lo faceva),  perché siamo sinceri, perché ci diciamo le cose in faccia, perché ci amiamo, perché...
Vabbe, un giorno capita che quella persona che credevi unica e speciale non lo è affatto e che la nostra storia è alla fine come tutte le altre. 
Tu hai scoperto che tuo marito è imperfetto come tutti gli altri.
Io ho scoperto che mia moglie è imperfetta come tutte le altre.
Questo mi ha fatto e mi fa molto male. Ma razionalmente, ho scoperto l'acqua calda.
Ho scoperto che mia moglie è un individuo come lo sono io.
Che vive una vita che non è la mia.
E che io mi ero illuso per anni che andasse come volevo io.
Capita, a volte, di prendere strade diverse, no?
Che faccio? Butto via tutto per questo?
O ci ragiono su, e comincio a vedere cosa mi interessa ottenere veramente, alla fine di tutto questo?
Voglio lei, malgrado questo?
O voglio altro?
Ma soprattutto, lei mi vuole ancora?
Se la risposta a quest'ultima domanda è sì, puoi risponderti anche a quelle precedenti. Da sola. Mettendo da parte orgoglio e rabbia, che non ci fan mai ragionare bene.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non avevo capito....
> mi perdoni?
> 
> non credo che, se tu non sei cattolica, ma lo e' il marito, ma il marito non e' qui, dovremmo continuare su quel piano....
> o no?


Infatti. Sono per non continuare su quel piano, anche perche' penso che il mio matrimonio debba continuare non per santa sopportazione cattolica da parte mia, ma perche' ci amiamo. Se no, c'e' sempre la separazione, l'ho fatto una volta (anche se per altri motivi) posso farlo ancora. Anche se questo significa guardarsi indietro e pensare davvero a me stessa come un cactus nel deserto... 

Per quanto mi riguarda non sono cattolica nel senso che non sono stata cresciuta in un ambiente cattolico ed in un contesto educativo cattolico, diciamo che incontrando il sistema di valori cristiani, ho trovato una certa vicinanza con il sistema di valori in cui sono stata educata, giustizia, pieta', verita', sincerita', amicizia, corretezza, coraggio, pazienza..... Tutte cose umanissime, difficili, ma umanissime. E poi l'amore, anzi l'Amore, con la A maiuscola.....

Per cui se uso metafore bibliche, qualche volta, spero che mi perdonerai tu e cercherai di vedere il succo di quello che sto cercando, magari a fatica, a comunicare.


Bene, ora che ci siamo reciprocamente perdonate, andiamo avanti :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Amoremio
> e poi chi era?
> 
> *E poi che barba sempre legati al passato*...


permetti che si parli di una persona valida?si è legati al passato esattamente come sempre nella vita quando si ricorda qualcosa o qualcuno.


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbe, allora scendiamo dall'empireo e torniamo a terra.
> Attorno a me negli anni ho visto di tutto. Tradimenti, corna, inganni.
> Ma io pensavo, ho sempre pensato che a me, a noi non sarebbe capitato mai.
> Perché noi siamo diversi, abbiamo dei valori, perché entrambi critichiamo gli altri che tradiscono (ma soprattutto lei lo faceva),  perché siamo sinceri, perché ci diciamo le cose in faccia, perché ci amiamo, perché...
> ...


non fatico a crederci dato le tue recenti dichiarazioni...
dunque che aspetti ad abbandonare la fede e ad unirti anche tu al lato oscuro?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> permetti che si parli di una persona valida?si è legati al passato esattamente come sempre nella vita quando si ricorda qualcosa o qualcuno.


ma si che lo permetto e ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ??????
> 
> ma tu conosci amoremio?


No purtroppo, ma ho letto abbastanza da poter dire che manca anche a me. Non ho mai pensato a lei come una serie di "post"


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> No purtroppo, ma ho letto abbastanza da poter dire che manca anche a me. Non ho mai pensato a lei come una serie di "post"


scusa ma da quanto leggi il forum?


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Un traditore sbaglia.
> Uno studente sbaglia.
> Lo studente studia e non sbaglia più. E il giudizio dell'insegnante cambia.
> il traditore si pente, riconosce lo sbaglio e non lo commette più.
> ...


Io mi chiedo se ci credi in quello che scrivi o scrivi certe cose perchè cerchi di convincerti di quello che ti conviene...!La similitudine fra studente e traditore e insulsa!Lo studente se non studia fa solo danno a se stesso,il traditore mente e fa danno anche ad un ignaro patner!Il traditore non pensa di fare errori,pensa sia normale tradire,poi ci sono i traditori che sanno di fare un errore ma non gli interessa minimamente del patner e del danno emotivo che potrebbero arrecargli.....!Girate intorno ad una realtà che non vi piace,forse fareste bene a chiedervi che vita volete vivere....!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> non riesco quasi mai a comprendere il motivo per cui ci riferiamo al tradimento come una pugnalata, un peccato, una mancanza di rispetto quando è un uomo a tradire, mentre facciamo riferimento all'amore finito, alla trascuratezza dell'altro quando a tradire è una donna...
> 
> io non guardo mai al peccato dell'uno o al sentimento finito dell'altro...
> quello che più mi incuriosisce è il bisogno. La molla che ci spinge ad andare oltre...a camminare sul filo...a volte anche a cadere da quel filo...


quoto questo ma praticamente anche tutti gli altri



Minerva ha detto:


> la storia di amoremio era bella e a lieto fine.
> amoremio era bella, un saluto se sta leggendo



Mi accodo al saluto nella speranza di rileggerla


scrittore ha detto:


> vuoi ricominciare davvero con lui?
> vuoi capire meglio il suo “ce la faremo” ?
> ascolta un cretino... smettete di convivere per un po'... vai a vivere altrove e vedi se ti cerca..o se tu cerchi lui..
> 
> ...



:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> C'entra, ho pero effetivamente saltato un passaggio logico. L'amore secondo me non e' un sentimento ne' tantomeno una fugace emozione. E' anche un sistema di valori. Quello che io dico e' che il suo sistema di valori ( quello cattolico ) non e' stato abbastanza forte da sorreggerlo in un (vogliamo dire?) momento di debolezza.
> 
> Lui non e' un traditore seriale, e probabilmente lui stesso ancora si chiede come e' potuto ficcarsi in un casino simile.
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Chiarissimo. *Ma l'uomo è debole. E non sempre il sistema di valori è in grado di sorreggerlo in ogni momento.*



chiarissimo e molto condivisibile. anche se alla fine è il libero arbitrio a contare più di tutto

il sistema di valori di per sé non è fallace, ha l'unico difetto (che è anche il suo ovvio fondamento) di essere rigido.
quando non se ne può più di rigidezza a volte si cerca la morbidezza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la storia di amoremio era bella e a lieto fine.
> amoremio era bella, un saluto se sta leggendo



concordo e mi associo


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Amoremio
> e poi chi era?
> 
> E poi che barba sempre legati al passato...



Ciao

sono la somma del mio passato. ciò non significa essere legati.
anzi, vivo molto ancorata nel presente con l'occhio verso il futuro.
ma ricordo con piacere alcune cose ... entrando qui, 
lei è stata una di quelle che si è sforzata a leggermi,
e mi ha dato tanti spunti ... è stata una compagnia "virtuale" 
di un pezzo di strada ... 

sienne


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma da quanto leggi il forum?


Come ho detto prima, da qualche settimana, ma sono anche andata molto indietro nel tempo, fino al 2010 e li' in mezzo ho trovato amoremio, che ho seguito con attenzione.


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

ma cosa si intende, quando si dice, 
che l'essere umano è anche debole ... 
debole di che? 
nessuno impone niente ... 
sono tutte scelte ... 

questa sì, che sono scuse a raffica ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa si intende, quando si dice,
> che l'essere umano è anche debole ...
> ...


quoto parecchio


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa si intende, quando si dice,
> che l'essere umano è anche debole ...
> ...


Tutti alibi alla propria impotenza!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa si intende, quando si dice,
> che l'essere umano è anche debole ...
> ...



infatti avevo evidenziato il neretto di danny per dire che non ero d'accordo, come sempre del resto


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa si intende, quando si dice,
> che l'essere umano è anche debole ...
> ...


Quoto pure io


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti avevo evidenziato il neretto di danny per dire che non ero d'accordo, come sempre del resto



Ciao Chiara,

mmmhhhh ... o io o tu ... qualcosa non sta quadrando. 
guarda, che non era riferito a te e non ho nulla contro di te. 
è l'ultimo dei miei problemi nel dire le cose ... 
cioè, di chiamarle per nome. non faccio giri di parole. 
almeno in questo vado dritta al punto ... :rotfl:

ho letto il tuo commento ... e corrisponde a ciò, 
che hai sempre affermato. 

prendendo ciò che hai scritto nell'altro thread, vorrei solo aggiungere:
non prendo cose del passato. solo se servono per farmi spiegare, come esempio,
e non per sbatterle in faccia a qualcuno. a che pro? perché dovrei prendere cose 
del passato per dire che cosa? ... te lo direi direttamente, se qualcosa non mi garba. 
e spesso quello che non mi garba, non sono le idee altrui ... ma i modi. 
E so benissimo, che si cambia. Che a volte cose dette ieri, 
oggi possono avere un altro colore ... e lo spero bene! Se no, non si vive! 
E tu lo sai, non eravamo sempre della stessa opinione. Embeh, cosa centra? 
Sai che noia, ricevere solo colpetti sulle spalle ... tanto lo so, che ho ragione ...  
(scherzo ...)

solo così, come chiarimento ... 

sienne


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Sai che noia, ricevere solo colpetti sulle spalle ... tanto lo so, che ho ragione ...
> (scherzo ...)
> 
> solo così, come chiarimento ...
> ...


cavoli...per caso lavori in Mediaset?


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> cavoli...per caso lavori in Mediaset?



Ciao scrittore,

perché Mediaset? ... 

Non guardo la TV ...
Massimo guardo la Svizzera italiana, tedesca e francese ... 

Lo so, per molti una noia totale ... 

sienne


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

*Slow motion*

http://www.internazionale.it/oroscopo/2127-novembre-2013/vergine/


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> cavoli...per caso lavori in Mediaset?


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao scrittore,
> 
> perché Mediaset? ...
> 
> ...


Ah allora devo spiegartela...anche perchè era difficile trovare l'ironia perino per chi la pubblicità la conosce già..

E' una pubblicità che sta andando in onda da un po' di tempo sulle reti mediaset.
La pubblicità ci ricorda tutto il lavoro che fanno....a gratis senza canone...e alla fine dicono proprio questa frase
"cosi..tanto per ricordarvelo.." 

ci ho trovato attinenza con il tuo ultimo intervento e c'ho messo una battuta


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>



Ciao farfalla,

cosa significa ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> Ah allora devo spiegartela...anche perchè era difficile trovare l'ironia perino per chi la pubblicità la conosce già..
> 
> E' una pubblicità che sta andando in onda da un po' di tempo sulle reti mediaset.
> La pubblicità ci ricorda tutto il lavoro che fanno....a gratis senza canone...e alla fine dicono proprio questa frase
> ...



Ciao scrittore,

ahhh, gracias! ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> cosa significa ...
> 
> sienne


Pensavo fosse un collega invece ora ha spiegato:smile:


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse un collega invece ora ha spiegato:smile:


cavoli ti preoccupavi? Io invece ti avrei invitata di corsa a prenderti un caffè


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> mmmhhhh ... o io o tu ... qualcosa non sta quadrando.
> guarda, che non era riferito a te e non ho nulla contro di te.
> ...



ehm...non ero d'accordo con quello che aveva scritto danny, non tu
cosa ho scritto nell'altro thread? quale? riguardo a cosa?

a dire la verità non ci ho capito molto del tuo post


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> cavoli ti preoccupavi? Io invece ti avrei invitata di corsa a prenderti un caffè


Grazie
Dopo che hai publicato una frase di Biagio avrei accetato



no non mi preoccupavo, direi che siamo in troppi per essere riconoscibile:mrgreen:


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> Dopo che hai publicato una frase di Biagio avrei accetato
> 
> 
> ...


a benissimo! Allora dammi l'indirizzo dove posso mandare il cv ( in pvt ovvio! ) :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> a benissimo! Allora dammi l'indirizzo dove posso mandare il cv ( in pvt ovvio! ) :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


Spiegami il caffè me lo offrivi per consegnarmi il cv?


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiegami il caffè me lo offrivi per consegnarmi il cv?


al contrario...
voglio farmi assumere in mediaset per avere l'opportunità di offrirti il caffè! 

voi donne..sempre a pensar male quando incontrate una persona gentile!!


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ehm...non ero d'accordo con quello che aveva scritto danny, non tu
> cosa ho scritto nell'altro thread? quale? riguardo a cosa?
> 
> a dire la verità non ci ho capito molto del tuo post



Ciao Chiara

niente di che, non so neanche se era rivolto a me ... 
nel thread di Viola di Mare, hai fatto un'introduzione ad una risposta a me. 
Non ho capito infatti neanche io ... aspetta che lo cerco e lo posto qui:

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19740-l-ho-lasciato?p=1223408&viewfull=1#post1223408

Quando mai, sono andata a scavare cose del passato per usarli contro qualcuno?
Oltre alla fatica, a che pro? 

Spero che questo ora sia chiaro: mi muovo su due piani: uno dei pensieri e uno della persona. 
Quando navigo sull'onda del pensiero, è perché qualcosa non mi è chiaro, o trovo ci sia 
qualcosa che non quadra. Ma non centra nulla con la persona ... È come in matematica,
si cerca di rifare il calcolo, per trovare il fallo ... è più una cosa astratta ... non so come dire ... 
Con me lo faccio spesso ... 

Le qualità le so distinguere ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> al contrario...
> voglio farmi assumere in mediaset per avere l'opportunità di offrirti il caffè!
> 
> voi donne..sempre a pensar male quando incontrate una persona gentile!!


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Uh! Vado un sacco d'accordo con quelli della Vergine! :carneval:
> Siccome non sono cattolica, non so rispondere all'ultima domanda (troppa poca preparazione, ahimè!), ma penso che si potrebbe ribaltare la tua considerazione precedente ammettendo che quello che aveva URGENTE bisogno di ridefinire se stesso era tuo marito... che è riuscito d'amblè a tradire due sistemi di riferimento importanti come il suo rapporto con te e i precetti religiosi in cui crede. Vedi tu... Credo che facesse molta fatica a ritrovarsi in entrambi: forse non gli rimandavano più un'immagine di sè in cui si riconoscesse.
> 
> A te lo sforzo di ridefinirti arriva come una tegola, ma di sponda, perchè comunque se lui si è dimostrato diverso da come lo credevi, anche tu non sarai più la stessa nel rapportarti a lui. Dico bene?
> La mia provocazione nasceva da questa riflessione


Oh, veniamo a noi....

Sei un genio perche' pur non avendo io raccontato che pochi brandelli della storia, hai centrato - forse complice Galimberti, ma non credo - il punto.

In pieno, davvero. 

Certamente lui aveva urgente bisogno di ridefinire se stesso, la crisi dei 50 anni ha portato con se' una forma di apatia, di perdita di senso, che lo faceva guardare alla sua vita come qualcosa che gli stava stretta. Si sentiva morto, e siccome la sua amante aveva ragione quando diceva 'o cazz non vuo' pensieri, era morto anche li. Gli sembrava ineluttabile. 
Ovviamente in questo film io facevo parte del problema, e quindi non potevo costituire la soluzione. Io ero quella forte, che non si sarebbe arresa cosi' davanti a una depressione, una figura di riferimento che lui avrebbe voluto piu' materna e accogliente, ma io sono un cactus, ci vuol pazienza per arrivare alla polpa....
e cosi' ha come dici tu trovato il modo di bypassare in un colpo solo tutti gli ostacoli che si frapponevano tra lui e la felicita', si e' trovato un'amica che poteva sostituirmi adeguatamente come confidente, ritenendo di poter gestire questa cosa "senza fare nulla di male" (parole sue) perche' quello che cercava era appunto un'emozione, un batticuore da flirt adolescenziale. la signora in questione e' una single di 50 anni che dubito fortemente fosse interessata a niente di piu' che qualche sana scopata. Quindi quella che doveva essere una storia parallela piu' nella sua testa che nella realta' e' rapidamente franata nella nostra vita, con due risultati:
- lui ha effettivamente capito che il sabato e' per l'uomo e non l'uomo per il sabato (scusa la citazione, ma ci sta) ovvero che i valori uno li deve avere dentro al cuore e non sopra alla testa.
- improvvisamente mi ha "vista" (dice proprio cosi') con occhi nuovi, il mio dolore, non urlato, non cattivo, non rabbioso, ma come quello (sempre parole sue) di un cuore ferito dall'ingiustizia ferita, di una bambina con gli occhi innocenti, lo hanno messo di fronte al suo limite. 
Si e' sentito come se finalmente si fosse pacificato con le scelte che aveva fatto, sposarsi, sposarsi con me, avere una famiglia (la vita fantasticata era ovviamente quella della persona che prendeva la chitarra e la vespa e andava in giro per il mondo....) ridere, fare l'amore tutti i giorni, condvidere le cose belle con gli amici e risolvere insieme i problemi della vita.
E qui viene la parte difficile: io sono convinta che lui avesse urgente bisogno di fare questo percorso e che il tradimento abbia avuto per lui questo significato, ma la tegola che mi arriva di sponda mi fa male, io non avevo proprio bisogno di ridefinirmi, avendolo gia' fatto piu' volte a volte per un uomo a volte per me stessa.

E non sempre con risultati apprezzabili se evidentemente continuo a trovarmi uomini che sposano me ma vorrebbero qualcos'altro.

Ora lui vuole me, proprio me, ma il punto e' chi sono io e cosa voglio a questo punto? E, se mi devo ridefinire, come di ridefinisco, a 53 anni? 

Grazie, ancora


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> cavoli ti preoccupavi? Io invece ti avrei invitata di corsa a prenderti un caffè


lei non prende caffè con gli sconosciuti e gli eventuali tali corrono per altri motivi. Sappilo.


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


TU, NON HAI NULLA PER CUI SORRIDERE! OCCHI BASSI E FILA DRITTO. COS'E' UN PO D'ARIA T'HA DATO ALLA TESTA?


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Oh, veniamo a noi....
> 
> Sei un genio perche' pur non avendo io raccontato che pochi brandelli della storia, hai centrato - forse complice Galimberti, ma non credo - il punto.
> 
> ...


Sul viola: ha dubitato di te, e di voi, ma ha scelto te (lo scrivi tu stessa dopo). Non puoi affermare, dunque, che avrebbe voluto qualcos'altro. L'ha temuto forse, ha verificato (con mezzi dolorosi, ma l'ha fatto) e ha scoperto che no, è proprio TE che vuole.

Ma adesso la palla passa a te (in azzurro). Tu non l'hai tradito, ma hai scoperto anche tu qualcosa di nuovo, su di lui e su di voi. Pensa che beffa? Dalla 'revisione' (chiamiamola così) di voi due lui ha scoperto di volere te, ma non è detto che tu scoprirai la stessa cosa. Potrebbe anche essere che germi di malcontento si coagulino a formare un gigantesco dito medio alzato, chi lo sa? Fosse stato per te non avresti revisionato un bel nulla, ma tant'è, ci sei dentro in pieno.
Non avresti sgombrato la cantina, ma adesso che si è allagata si tratta di scegliere cosa tenere e cosa buttare: a te la scelta.
Con calma, con molta calma (vedi link). 
Noi comunque siamo qui e gli anni non sono un problema (io ne ho 48 ).
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ricorderei Giovanni 8,7.
> Per chi è cattolico credo la cosa sia importante.
> "Neanch’io ti condanno: va’ e d’ora in poi non peccare più”  disse Gesù.
> Non è una questione da poco.
> Se accettiamo un sistema di valori cattolico, dobbiamo contemplarvi anche quello del perdono.



Io sono credente e non posso che abbassare la testa davanti alla citazione che hai fatto di Giovanni.
Ma proprio perché non sono Dio, mi dico cercando di rassicurarmi che ci sto provando a perdonare, ma che se non mi riuscisse non mi dovrò sentire in colpa per non esserne stata capace...


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> vuoi ricominciare davvero con lui?
> vuoi capire meglio il suo “ce la faremo” ?
> ascolta un cretino... smettete di convivere per un po'... vai a vivere altrove e vedi se ti cerca..o se tu cerchi lui..
> 
> ...


Grazie del consiglio, ci avevo anche pensato e glielo ho proposto. Esiste solo un problema: abbiamo un figlio di 16 anni, Al quale vorrei evitare di dire qualcosa di suo padre (o di me) che lo possa deludere in qualche modo, in un momento in cui gia' si sta misurando con l'opinione che ha di quello che gli diciamo. 

Ci sara' tempo per lui di pensare peste e corna dei suoi genitori e di pacificarsi con l'idea che si sara' fatto della nostra vita e delle nostre scelte....

Mi devo fidare di quel che mi dice, cioe' che senza di me morirebbe....

Facciamo l'amore tutti i giorni, spero che sia un buon segno di ripresa della vitalita'. Non capitava nemmeno all'inizio della nostra storia.
quindi almeno dal punto di vista sessuale e' "risorto". Un mio amico dice che questo indica che non e' mai arrivato al punto di non ritorno per quel che provava per l'altra. 

Tu che sei un uomo, che mi diresti?


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul viola: ha dubitato di te, e di voi, ma ha scelto te (lo scrivi tu stessa dopo). Non puoi affermare, dunque, che avrebbe voluto qualcos'altro. L'ha temuto forse, ha verificato (con mezzi dolorosi, ma l'ha fatto) e ha scoperto che no, è proprio TE che vuole.
> 
> Ma adesso la palla passa a te (in azzurro). Tu non l'hai tradito, ma hai scoperto anche tu qualcosa di nuovo, su di lui e su di voi. Pensa che beffa? Dalla 'revisione' (chiamiamola così) di voi due lui ha scoperto di volere te, ma non è detto che tu scoprirai la stessa cosa. Potrebbe anche essere che germi di malcontento si coagulino a formare un gigantesco dito medio alzato, chi lo sa? Fosse stato per te non avresti revisionato un bel nulla, ma tant'è, ci sei dentro in pieno.
> Non avresti sgombrato la cantina, ma adesso che si è allagata si tratta di scegliere cosa tenere e cosa buttare: a te la scelta.
> ...




Che bel post! 

Solo un appunto sul "ha scelto te".
Quando siamo sposati non sempre chi sta dall'altra parte si convince che tale scelta sia stata scevra da opportunismi e scelte di comodo.
Troppi interessi in gioco, tanto vissuto dal grande peso...
E' ovvio che non si sia trattato di un grande amore perché il sentimento vero, quando c'è, non vede barriere o impedimenti di sorta: va libero per la sua strada.
Però anche sapere che il nostro uomo ha speso delle energie e del tempo per una donna che non siamo noi è ugualmente avvilente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Oh, veniamo a noi....
> 
> Sei un genio perche' pur non avendo io raccontato che pochi brandelli della storia, hai centrato - forse complice Galimberti, ma non credo - il punto.
> 
> ...



scusa se intervengo in questo discorso fra te e leda, ma le tue parole mi hanno indotto una considerazione....che vale per me per te e per tutti
nella parte evidenziata sta proprio il senso dell'amore come sistema di valori, io penso
accettare, anche se dolorosa per noi, l'evoluzione dell'altro


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio, ci avevo anche pensato e glielo ho proposto. Esiste solo un problema: abbiamo un figlio di 16 anni, Al quale vorrei evitare di dire qualcosa di suo padre (o di me) che lo possa deludere in qualche modo, in un momento in cui gia' si sta misurando con l'opinione che ha di quello che gli diciamo.
> 
> Ci sara' tempo per lui di pensare peste e corna dei suoi genitori e di pacificarsi con l'idea che si sara' fatto della nostra vita e delle nostre scelte....
> 
> ...



Scusa se mi intrometto io...
Fare l'amore tutti i giorni è abbastanza tipica come reazione dopo la tempesta.
Non so bene perché, ma è capitato anche a me.


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto io...
> Fare l'amore tutti i giorni è abbastanza tipica come reazione dopo la tempesta.
> Non so bene perché, ma è capitato anche a me.



Ciao 

se è tipico, non lo so ... 
non mi sono fatta toccare, per oltre sei mesi. 

non me la sentivo proprio ... e come? 

sienne


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che bel post!
> 
> Solo un appunto sul "ha scelto te".
> Quando siamo sposati non sempre chi sta dall'altra parte si convince che tale scelta sia stata scevra da opportunismi e scelte di comodo.
> ...


Caspita, Diletta, hai ragione da vendere e spero di non aver in nessun modo suggerito che Divina non abbia ragione di sentirsi avvilita! Però mi era parso di capire che conoscesse già l'esperienza di non essersi sentita voluta e le facevo notare che stavolta il caso è stato diverso; se invece basta che il marito abbia avuto il dubbio di non volere proprio lei e la vita che si erano costruiti, beh, il discorso cambia.
Non so se mi sono spiegata... Spero di sì 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa se intervengo in questo discorso fra te e leda, ma le tue parole mi hanno indotto una considerazione....che vale per me per te e per tutti
> nella parte evidenziata sta proprio il senso dell'amore come sistema di valori, io penso
> accettare, *anche se dolorosa per noi, l'evoluzione dell'altro*


Nessuna intrusione, per quel che mi riguarda: mi piace il discorso femminile corale e credo che anche Divina apprezzerà 
Il neretto è quel che cercavo di evidenziare, introducendo, nel contempo, l'ipotesi che, dal momento che l'evoluzione diventa anche la nostra, non è detto che porti ad approdare sulla stessa riva dell'altro. Ma quello è un rischio che si corre sempre e comunque, indipendentemente dai tradimenti.


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è tipico, non lo so ...
> non mi sono fatta toccare, per oltre sei mesi.
> ...




L'ho scritto non solo perché è capitato a me (non sarebbe indice di tipicità) ma l'ho letto più volte sul forum. 
Ciao Sienne!


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> al contrario...
> voglio farmi assumere in mediaset per avere l'opportunità di offrirti il caffè!
> 
> voi donne..sempre a pensar male quando incontrate una persona gentile!!





Lui ha detto:


> lei non prende caffè con gli sconosciuti e gli eventuali tali corrono per altri motivi. Sappilo.


ecco bravo,ora torna a cuccia,chè l'osso non è per i tuoi denti

e l'invito vale per entrambi


----------



## sienne (21 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'ho scritto non solo perché è capitato a me (non sarebbe indice di tipicità) ma l'ho letto più volte sul forum.
> Ciao Sienne!



Ciao Cara 

che rompimento di capo ci hanno dato ... 
non potevano stare fermi  ... :rotfl: ... mannaggia a loro ... 

sienne


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa se intervengo in questo discorso fra te e leda, ma le tue parole mi hanno indotto una considerazione....che vale per me per te e per tutti
> nella parte evidenziata sta proprio il senso dell'amore come sistema di valori, io penso
> accettare, anche se dolorosa per noi, l'evoluzione dell'altro


Io se permetti terrei distinti il tema del cambiamento dell'altro con il tema del tradimento.

Mio marito ha scelto il tradimento come percorso quasi catartico per ritornare a casa, di fatto per riscoprirsi, piu' che per cambiare... Il suo cambiamento e il suo bisogno di evolvere ad un livello superiore della sua vita (non della nostra storia) io lo comprendo benissimo e proprio perche' lo amo lo posso accettare, anche se comportasse che lui mi dica "non ti amo piu'" o non ti ho mai amato. Non che faccia meno male, ma almeno e' la verita'.

Nel mio sistema di valori la verita' viene prima di tutto, ecco perche' il tradimento mi fa schifo.

Infine, permettimi di aggiungere solo una cosa, un bisogno non e' automaticamente un diritto.

Invece tra le righe sento il compiacimento che lo porta a dire, ma ne avevo bisogno quindi e' stato un mio diritto alla soddisfazione di un bisogno.

Questa parte della storia non mi piace ne' mi piacera' mai.


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio, ci avevo anche pensato e glielo ho proposto. Esiste solo un problema: abbiamo un figlio di 16 anni, Al quale vorrei evitare di dire qualcosa di suo padre (o di me) che lo possa deludere in qualche modo, in un momento in cui gia' si sta misurando con l'opinione che ha di quello che gli diciamo.
> 
> Ci sara' tempo per lui di pensare peste e corna dei suoi genitori e di pacificarsi con l'idea che si sara' fatto della nostra vita e delle nostre scelte....
> 
> ...


Già io che sono uomo che ti dico? 
Ti dico che nella mia vita ho fatto sempre affidamento sulla bontà degli sconosciuti..ed ora che ricevo il tuo invito a darti un consiglio non posso che accettare di cuore...

Partiamo dall'inizio di questa richiesta...
_>Esiste solo un problema: abbiamo un figlio di 16 anni_
Ecco. Il problema non è e non sarà mai tuo figlio. Questo è il primo passo per non affrontare il problema che invece hai ma con tuo marito.
Ti levo un dubbio.
Potranno passare giorni, mesi ...anni. Prima o poi, lo dici anche tu, tuo figlio dovrà fare i conti con questa crisi e si... si farà la sua idea al riguardo. Non pensarci ora. 
Se ci pensi ora,_ Devi fidarti di tuo marito e di quel che ti dice_, puoi giustificare questa scelta utilizzando tuo figlio ma ti ripeto... io non farei così... io affronterei il problema qui...ora. 

Fate l'amore ogni giorno e questo ti piace. 
Io che sono uomo che ti dico? Ti dico "sei sicura che sta facendo l'amore con te o con l'immagine dell'altra che vede riflessa in te?" 
sai, noi uomini siamo bravi a fantasticare. I nostri "fantasmi erotici" riescono a fare miracoli quando ci mettiamo.

Dunque cosa ti dico?
Ti dico di fermarti. Ti dico di metterti seduta su una sedia, davanti a una tazza di te e di pensare.
Non al sesso, non a tuo figlio... a te. Solo a te.
Essere una buona madre significa anche questo. Avere il coraggio di insegnare a tuo figlio che a volte le pause sono un bene. 
Essere dei bravi genitori significa anche questo. Insegnare ai propri figli che l'armonia è il risultato di un insieme di note suonate perfettamente bene, nello stesso tempo, con la stessa intensità.
E quando si perde l'armonia il bravo direttore di orchestra ferma tutti e fa riprendere a suonare uno dopo l'altro i propri strumenti...fino a ritrovare l'equilibrio...

Ecco che ti dico. L'armonia è alla base di un rapporto duraturo.
Suonare più forte facendo sesso tutti i giorni serve solo a coprire le note stonate...
ricominciate daccapo... e poi fidati, tuo figlio oggi non lo capirà... domani te ne sarà grato.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che bel post!
> 
> Solo un appunto sul "ha scelto te".
> Quando siamo sposati non sempre chi sta dall'altra parte si convince che tale scelta sia stata scevra da opportunismi e scelte di comodo.
> ...


Appunto Diletta (e scusa se non ti ho risposto prima)


Sono d'accordo con te. Ma vedi, io non voglio avere dubbi su questo. E' questo che gli sto chiedendo, di trovare il modo di farmi sentire che non e' una scelta di comodo. D'altro canto ha ragione Leda, alla fine del percorso io potrei decidere che comunque la fase di ridefinizione mi portera' lontano: lui avra' il perdono ma non avra' me.

Spero di no, ovviamente, spero che lui con ce la faremo intende che e' sicuro di quel che sta facendo e che sapro' essere di nuovo felice con il nuovo lui, che assomiglia tanto a quello che credevo fosse quando l'ho sposato.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto io...
> Fare l'amore tutti i giorni è abbastanza tipica come reazione dopo la tempesta.
> Non so bene perché, ma è capitato anche a me.


Ecco su questo mi piacerebbe che qualche maschietto rispondesse ...... O qualche femminuccia fedifraga :carneval::carneval:


----------



## devastata (21 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ognuno ha i propri motivi per non tradire o mettersi la maschera.....
> io penso che le pulsioni non vadano represse...vadano elaborate invece....
> vuoi con o senza il partner, e' a discrezione di chi ha le pulsioni....
> il tradimento non ha nulla a che vedere con la responsabilita, che e' talmente vasto come concetto che non si puo circoscrivere al tradimento....
> ...


Soprattutto quando il tradimento si porta avanti per mesi ed anni. Non ci sono giustificazioni, non è più un 'momento' di debolezza, godono a tradire e se ne fregano del coniuge.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ecco su questo mi piacerebbe che qualche maschietto rispondesse ...... O qualche femminuccia fedifraga :carneval::carneval:


Non credo ci sia una norma valida sempre. Diciamo che se la distanza attrattiva tra l'amante e il partner ufficiale è molto ampia, facilmente i rapporti sessuali con il partner abituale diventano rari o, se frequenti, frettolosi, da parte del traditore/ice. Se invece il partner abituale è quello con cui vogliamo continuare a restare, faremo l'amore con lui/lei più spesso e quasi con maggiore "impegno", energia, per autoconvincerci che è ciò che vogliamo. Ma per trovare quella voglia, penseremo non poco all'altro/a.

Sul tradimento in generale, io non mi esprimo, nel senso che concordo con Leda, ma, in generale, ritengo che il tradimento sia sempre la FINE. E senza ritorno.


----------



## devastata (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ecco su questo mi piacerebbe che qualche maschietto rispondesse ...... O qualche femminuccia fedifraga :carneval::carneval:



Su questo è un esperto Danny, sua moglie si è svegliata sessualmente solo dopo aver incontrato l'altro.

Comunque confermo Diletta. I primi mesi va cosi. E' una reazione di entrambi per motivi diversi.


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ecco su questo mi piacerebbe che qualche maschietto rispondesse ...... O qualche femminuccia fedifraga :carneval::carneval:


uhm..si credo di averti già risposto anche su questo


----------



## scrittore (21 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia una norma valida sempre. Diciamo che se la distanza attrattiva tra l'amante e il partner ufficiale è molto ampia, facilmente i rapporti sessuali con il partner abituale diventano rari o, se frequenti, frettolosi, da parte del traditore/ice. Se invece il partner abituale è quello con cui vogliamo continuare a restare, faremo l'amore con lui/lei più spesso e quasi con maggiore "impegno", energia, per autoconvincerci che è ciò che vogliamo. Ma per trovare quella voglia, penseremo non poco all'altro/a.
> 
> Sul tradimento in generale, io non mi esprimo, nel senso che concordo con Leda, ma, in generale, ritengo che il tradimento sia sempre la FINE. E senza ritorno.


mettiamo qualche regoletta in più please?

proposta:
tradimento = gioco 
amante = bisogno di una nuova relazione.
coppia = stabilità

se accettiamo la proposta dunque la storia dipende da quale gioco vogliamo giocare...
in ogni caso l'importante è rispettare le regole...

ps:
Fantastica, mi piace il tuo rapporto con la distanza sai?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia una norma valida sempre. Diciamo che se la distanza attrattiva tra l'amante e il partner ufficiale è molto ampia, facilmente i rapporti sessuali con il partner abituale diventano rari o, se frequenti, frettolosi, da parte del traditore/ice. Se invece il partner abituale è quello con cui vogliamo continuare a restare, faremo l'amore con lui/lei più spesso e quasi con maggiore "impegno", energia, per autoconvincerci che è ciò che vogliamo. Ma per trovare quella voglia, penseremo non poco all'altro/a.
> 
> Sul tradimento in generale, io non mi esprimo, nel senso che concordo con Leda, ma, in generale, ritengo che il tradimento sia sempre la FINE. E senza ritorno.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia una norma valida sempre. Diciamo che se la distanza attrattiva tra l'amante e il partner ufficiale è molto ampia, facilmente i rapporti sessuali con il partner abituale diventano rari o, se frequenti, frettolosi, da parte del traditore/ice. Se invece il partner abituale è quello con cui vogliamo continuare a restare, faremo l'amore con lui/lei più spesso e quasi con maggiore "impegno", energia, per autoconvincerci che è ciò che vogliamo. Ma per trovare quella voglia, penseremo non poco all'altro/a.
> 
> Sul tradimento in generale, io non mi esprimo, nel senso che concordo con Leda, ma, in generale, ritengo che il tradimento sia sempre la FINE. E senza ritorno.


Mettiamola così:il tradimento è sempre la fine dell'amore in un rapporto,ma non la fine del rapporto che può continuare su altre basi.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mettiamola così:il tradimento è sempre la fine dell'amore in un rapporto,ma non la fine del rapporto che può continuare su altre basi.


Concordo :smile:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Concordo :smile:


Questa cosa molti non la vogliono proprio accettare!Anche io pensavo che il tradimento potesse essere la fine di tutto,poi ho capito che è "semplicemente" la fine dell'amore,l'affetto,le abitudini,per"qualcuno"la convenienza,la paura di restar da soli,sono ottimi propellenti per continuare il rapporto!Ad oggi non mi sento di condannare chi continua su quelle basi....,non condivido solo chi parla di amore dopo un tradimento.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fantastica ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non credo ci sia una norma valida sempre. Diciamo che se la distanza attrattiva tra l'amante e il partner ufficiale è molto ampia, facilmente i rapporti sessuali con il partner abituale diventano rari o, se frequenti, frettolosi, da parte del traditore/ice. Se invece il partner abituale è quello con cui vogliamo continuare a restare, faremo l'amore con lui/lei più spesso e quasi con maggiore "impegno", energia, per autoconvincerci che è ciò che vogliamo. Ma per trovare quella voglia, penseremo non poco all'altro/a.
> ...


----------



## Fantastica (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa cosa molti non la vogliono proprio accettare!Anche io pensavo che il tradimento potesse essere la fine di tutto,poi ho capito che è "semplicemente" la fine dell'amore,l'affetto,le abitudini,per"qualcuno"la convenienza,la paura di restar da soli,sono ottimi propellenti per continuare il rapporto!Ad oggi non mi sento di condannare chi continua su quelle basi....,non condivido solo chi parla di amore dopo un tradimento.


Per una calda amicizia c'è sempre tempo, diciamo fino alla dipartita definitiva, se non ti becchi una fulminata al cerebro. Per il sesso non è così, per questo bisognerebbe troncare gli amori finiti. A meno che non ci si voglia assicurare qualche stento e raccapricciante amplesso senile fino alla tomba.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Io se permetti terrei distinti il tema del cambiamento dell'altro con il tema del tradimento.
> 
> Mio marito ha scelto il tradimento come percorso quasi catartico per ritornare a casa, di fatto per riscoprirsi, piu' che per cambiare... Il suo cambiamento e il suo bisogno di evolvere ad un livello superiore della sua vita (non della nostra storia) io lo comprendo benissimo e proprio perche' lo amo lo posso accettare, anche se comportasse che lui mi dica "non ti amo piu'" o non ti ho mai amato. Non che faccia meno male, ma almeno e' la verita'.
> 
> ...


Ho capito.
In cuor mio sentivo che sarebbe stato un errore intervenire, per cui mi ritiro di buon grado.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa cosa molti non la vogliono proprio accettare!Anche io pensavo che il tradimento potesse essere la fine di tutto,poi ho capito che è "semplicemente" la fine dell'amore,l'affetto,le abitudini,per"qualcuno"la convenienza,la paura di restar da soli,sono ottimi propellenti per continuare il rapporto!Ad oggi non mi sento di condannare chi continua su quelle basi....,non condivido solo chi parla di amore dopo un tradimento.


Rimane tutto ciò che si è costruito e che spesso non è poco  .... E su tali basi può rinnovarsi una nuova relazione


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> In cuor mio sentivo che sarebbe stato un errore intervenire, per cui mi ritiro di buon grado.


Se ti ho urtato in qualche modo non ne avevo intenzione

Ciao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> *Se ti ho urtato in qualche modo* non ne avevo intenzione
> 
> Ciao


no, è esattamente il contrario, mi faccio molto riguardo io


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, è esattamente il contrario, mi faccio molto riguardo io


Guarda, a meno che tu sia l'amante di mio marito :mrgreen: puoi esprimere le opinioni e i  sentimenti che vuoi.


----------



## marietto (21 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mettiamola così:il tradimento è sempre la fine dell'amore in un rapporto,ma non la fine del rapporto che può continuare su altre basi.


No, o almeno non necessariamente, a mio parere (per esperienza personale e anche riportata) ogni vicenda fa storia a sé.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

*Ho letto a tratti*

Quindi scusatemi, ma ho proprio bisogno di esprimere la mia in base ai pochi post che ho letto.

Tutti noi siamo poligami. Nessuno escluso. Il tradimento quello che da shock, che distrugge è quel primo tradimento che dopo la scoperta, la coppia metabolizza. Entrambi scoprono che tradire è solamente un lasciarsi andare a quegli ormoni a quelle sensazioni che da ragazzini si sentivano; questo unito a quello che diventa avventura, diventa sconosciuto dopo anni di conoscimento e routine, assumendo un aspetto affascinante in una logica tipica di un solo momento, di un solo tradimento. 

Quindi inutile a parere mio andare a ricercare chissà quali motivazioni, quali scusanti quali perchè e per come.

Chi come oscuro  "e giustamente se ci/mi metto nei suoi panni" posso accettare un tradimento e dopo parlare di amore; ma chi riesce a trasformarsi, chi riesce a tramutarsi nella relazione, nella realtà, capisce bene che un tradimento che cementa un amore dopo un atto considerato simile ad un lutto dell'anima, sa anche e soprattutto percepisce cosa sia l'amore. Mi soffermo sul percepire, anche perchè nessuno mai riuscirà a dare l'esatta definizione, forse solo in punto di morte dove ogni respiro è un alito regalato a entrambi per poter vivere anche piccoli istanti assieme. 

Potete e possiamo scrivere mille e mille pensieri, cercare e ricercare mille parole, domandarci e domandare mille perchè, ma, fino a quando non si finirà di considerare il tradimento nella maniera in cui si considera adesso, in questo momento e nei contesti culturali e in quello che sono virtuosismi falsi di ciò che ci hanno insegnato, colpevoli i genitori stessi che abbiamo avuto, non abbiamo nessun scampo per poterne uscire. 


Se chi è stato tradito riuscisse a capire che lui/lei stesso per primo poteva incappare in un simile errore riuscirebbe a darsi una calmata e riuscirebbe a uscirne molto più presto dei tempi che si leggono qua. Ma chi tra di noi è capace di leggersi dentro e dirsi, si è vero anche io avrei potuto sbagliare. Peccato che ci sentiamo superiori, ma è tutto falso siamo troppo presi da noi stessi e dal godimento di soffrire.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi scusatemi, ma ho proprio bisogno di esprimere la mia in base ai pochi post che ho letto.
> 
> *Tutti noi siamo poligami. Nessuno escluso. *Il tradimento quello che da shock, che distrugge è quel primo tradimento che dopo la scoperta, la coppia metabolizza. Entrambi scoprono che tradire è solamente un lasciarsi andare a quegli ormoni a quelle sensazioni che da ragazzini si sentivano; questo unito a quello che diventa avventura, diventa sconosciuto dopo anni di conoscimento e routine, assumendo un aspetto affascinante in una logica tipica di un solo momento, di un solo tradimento.
> 
> ...


perché?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?


Per poligamia intendo desiderio di cambiare, di conoscere.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuta
> Mi hai colpito per i toni pacati
> Non sembra tu porti odio e rancore e lui mi sembra che non abbia campato le solite scuse ma che abbia riconosciuto l'errore quindi sarei ottimista sul futuro.


Ciao, Farfalla.

Grazie per l'accoglienza che mi scuso di aver ignorato, almeno in apparenza. L'odio richiede una quantita' di energie di cui in questo momento non dispongo, ecco perche' I miei toni sono cosi' pacati.

Il rancore non mi ha mai attraversato il cuore, per fortuna. La gelosia, si'.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per poligamia intendo desiderio di cambiare, di conoscere.


Curiosita'?


----------



## lolapal (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta! :smile:
Premetto che non ho letto tutti i post scritti finora... 
Mi sembra che tu abbia razionalizzato molto e quindi sei abbastanza avanti. Tu dici che ami tuo marito e questo mi sembra un buon punto di partenza per ricominciare e ricostruire il rapporto, dipende da quello che vuoi tu e che da quello che vuole lui. E' utile confrontarsi anche con altri e questo posto è molto utile... :smile:
Si fanno dei bilanci, in frangenti come questo: tu ti chiedi se ne vale la pena... beh, questo lo puoi sapere soltanto tu... la giostra gira sempre, purtroppo o per fortuna, dipende dai punti di vista...

In bocca al lupo.

:smile:


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul viola: ha dubitato di te, e di voi, ma ha scelto te (lo scrivi tu stessa dopo). Non puoi affermare, dunque, che avrebbe voluto qualcos'altro. L'ha temuto forse, ha verificato (con mezzi dolorosi, ma l'ha fatto) e ha scoperto che no, è proprio TE che vuole.
> 
> Ma adesso la palla passa a te (in azzurro). Tu non l'hai tradito, ma hai scoperto anche tu qualcosa di nuovo, su di lui e su di voi. Pensa che beffa? Dalla 'revisione' (chiamiamola così) di voi due lui ha scoperto di volere te, ma non è detto che tu scoprirai la stessa cosa. Potrebbe anche essere che germi di malcontento si coagulino a formare un gigantesco dito medio alzato, chi lo sa? Fosse stato per te non avresti revisionato un bel nulla, ma tant'è, ci sei dentro in pieno.
> Non avresti sgombrato la cantina, ma adesso che si è allagata si tratta di scegliere cosa tenere e cosa buttare: a te la scelta.
> ...


Cara Leda.

Non posso che confermarti la mia stima e il mio apprezzamento per i contenuti del tuo intervento e conseguentemnte per te. 

Del resto, non potevo attendermi altro da una persona che cita Simone De Beauvoir nella sua firma!!

Immagino avrai notato la mia libera interpretazione della famosa battuta di porte chiuse di Sartre. 

Grazie, gran bel post davvero. Forse la sorellanza esiste ancora, dopotutto....

Inutile dirti che sto inziando a fare la cernita in cantina.

Un abbraccio....


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


Si, andrà tutto bene perchè lo ami. perchè lui ce la sta mettendo tutta. Perchè tu sai e non ci sono piu' zone d'ombra che trapanano il cervello.
Hai letto. Hai vissuto la loro storia e questo, il tuo deserto a piedi, ti ha reso forte.
Piagata magari ma forte.

Apri bene le orecchie.
Lei è il passato.
Passato.
Passato.
Passato.
Scacciala.
Sei tu che ora la tieni vicino. Ed è una presenza tossica. Per te. Per lui. Ma soprattutto per voi.
Quello che è stato non lo puoi cambiare ma puoi piegarlo a te. E a quello che sei oggi.
Scacciala.
Non è più nulla.
Se sei lì. E se lo ami, questo uomo nuovo che ha sbagliato, e a cui questa rimarrà dentro come una macchia, vuole te.
Ti ha scelta ancora una volta.
Come tu hai scelto lui ancora una volta.
Si.
Ce la farai.


E se non ce la fai scrivimi un mp che ti dico come ucciderlo tra atroci sofferenze e poi far sparire il cadavere.
In alternativa sputargli nel piatto di nascosto quando ti assale la carogna va ugualmente bene.


benvenuta.
Ora leggo il resto.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuta


pure a me è venuto il sorriso

:mexican:


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, andrà tutto bene perchè lo ami. perchè lui ce la sta mettendo tutta. Perchè tu sai e non ci sono piu' zone d'ombra che trapanano il cervello.
> Hai letto. Hai vissuto la loro storia e questo, il tuo deserto a piedi, ti ha reso forte.
> Piagata magari ma forte.
> 
> ...


Mi mancavano i tuoi sputi nel piatto!!! :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Cara Leda.
> 
> Non posso che confermarti la mia stima e il mio apprezzamento per i contenuti del tuo intervento e conseguentemnte per te.
> 
> ...



Povera Simone, quante gliene ha fatte passare il buon Jean Paul? 

La stima è ricambiatissima!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Diletta (21 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, andrà tutto bene perchè lo ami. perchè lui ce la sta mettendo tutta. Perchè tu sai e non ci sono piu' zone d'ombra che trapanano il cervello.
> Hai letto. Hai vissuto la loro storia e questo, il tuo deserto a piedi, ti ha reso forte.
> Piagata magari ma forte.
> 
> ...



Mi intrometto:
Tebe, ti bacerei e ti abbraccerei tutta quanta!!
Sei troppo stupenda e mi hai fatto venire i brividi dalla commozione.


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ovviamente il mio piu' grande timore e' proprio questo, che la delusione (fortissima, a maggior ragione per la mia non piu' tenera eta') mi renda impossibile ricostruire la stima e la fiducia che sono alla base di ogni rapporto.
> 
> Mio marito e' molto cattolico, ci siamo sposati in chiesa perche' il mio precedente matrimonio era solo civile. Questa e' una delle cose che mi fa impazzire, il suo sistema di valori non ha retto l'urto di una emozione trasgressiva, proprio quel sistema di valori a cui ha voluto avvicinarmi per potermi sposare.
> 
> ...



Sempre loro, i chiesaioli, che cadono come dei pollastri.
Nulla di nuovo, ma...se è un cattolico. Vero cattolico, non quello della domenica.
Pensa che valenza in negativo ha per lui.
Siamo umani Divina. Sbagliamo. Cadiamo. Ci rialziamo e spesso facciamo cose che non vorremmo siano fatte a noi.
Eppure le facciamo. Al di là del tradimento.
La valenza di un atto così grave come il tradimento nel cattolicesimo è peccatisssimo.
E lui dovrà convivere con questo ulteriore peso.

Hai ragione. Il suo sistema di valori bigotto non ha retto.
Si è frantumato.


Molto bene. Molto.
Hai vicino un uomo migliore.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

*Tebe

*Mi hai fatto ridere e anche commuovere. E pazienza se dopo aver letto gli altri post avrai cambiato idea.

Sono contenta di essere approdata qui!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sempre loro, i chiesaioli, che cadono come dei pollastri.
> Nulla di nuovo, ma...se è un cattolico. Vero cattolico, non quello della domenica.
> Pensa che valenza in negativo ha per lui.
> Siamo umani Divina. Sbagliamo. Cadiamo. Ci rialziamo e spesso facciamo cose che non vorremmo siano fatte a noi.
> ...


Che ossimoro
Siamo umani divina.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ciao tebastra...


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Povera Simone, quante gliene ha fatte passare il buon Jean Paul?
> 
> Gia'. Spero che anche per lei ne sia valsa la pena.
> A parlare di loro non siamo nemmeno off topic :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ossimoro
> Siamo umani divina.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ciao tebastra...


Tanto per chiarire: il mio nick e' Divi'. Lo e' sempre stato, e ci sono affezionata. Ma il sito non me lo ha accettato, quindi ho pensato ad una divi piccola, ad una divina.  Niente di sacro, quindi, solo profano!


----------



## Tebe (21 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quali ragioni del tradimento possono esserci così tanto ignote?
> Si tradisce perché ti piace una persona, ti piace il rapporto con questa persona, ti emoziona sentirla, chattare o messaggiare con lui, baciarlo, dargli appuntamenti. e nel desiderare o ottenere queste cose l'emozione è assai più forte della paura di far male a qualcun altro. Tutto il resto è un castello di giustificazioni atte a preservarci dai sensi di colpa. "Ti ho tradito perché ero depressa"... disse mia moglie, "Ti ho tradito perché mi trascuravi", dicon tutti... ma quando mai... nessun marito saprà offrirti le stesse emozioni di un amante... e non dico mica che siano migliori... solo più forti, almeno all'inizio...
> Ma alla fine, la verità è una sola "Ti ho tradito perché mi è piaciuto. E l'ho voluto e deciso io".
> Umane debolezze, nel soggiacere alle piacevolezze della vita senza pensare chi pagherà il conto.
> ...


non posso darti un verde quindi quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2013)

Sartre...

Bà.
Lessi un libro "lasciate in pace gli uomini", trovato in chissà che polveroso scaffale, a cura di due psicologhe. Esempi di coppie che si autodefinivano felici.

Riportavano tra l'altro il riassunto e il commento a un libro di memorie di una delle tante amanti di Sartre, da cui emergeva -e sì che la ragazzina poveretta voleva dipingerlo come un grand'uomo- il ritratto di un narcisista quasi crudele, insensibile, amante del sentirsi adorato da una pletora di femminucce di poco conto, facilmente raggirabili e bisognose di affetto, le classiche vittime... amante dei giochetti di potere, del "tu sai di lei ma lei non sa di te, e allora portami in studio mentre sono con lei quella giacca ma non farle capire che stiamo assieme anche se io la bacerò davanti a te" 
Che delusione...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Novembre 2013)

Ups,

Divina, non intervengo perchè non sono mai stata tradita sessualmente in età adulta, non ritengo grave il tradimento sessuale, e quindi non ho davvero nulla di interessante da dire. 
Ma tanto ce ne sono tanti di nick di ben altro spessore a discutere con te 

Perdonami se ogni tanto cmq commento mezza discussione laterale.


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sartre...
> 
> Bà.
> Lessi un libro "lasciate in pace gli uomini", trovato in chissà che polveroso scaffale, a cura di due psicologhe. Esempi di coppie che si autodefinivano felici.
> ...


Si' come essere umano e' stato una grande delusione anche per me. Come pensatore pero' credo che abbia ancora molto da dire. Da tempo ho smesso di credere che lui e simone fossero una coppia aperta, visto che era solo lui ad avere amanti, e per anni mi sono chiesta come una donna come simone potesse accettarlo. E infine mi domando come una merda d'uomo possa essere contemporaneamente un grande pensatore..... Bah! Porte chiuse e' cmq un capolavoro....


----------



## Divì (21 Novembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta! :smile:
> Premetto che non ho letto tutti i post scritti finora...
> Mi sembra che tu abbia razionalizzato molto e quindi sei abbastanza avanti. Tu dici che ami tuo marito e questo mi sembra un buon punto di partenza per ricominciare e ricostruire il rapporto, dipende da quello che vuoi tu e che da quello che vuole lui. E' utile confrontarsi anche con altri e questo posto è molto utile... :smile:
> Si fanno dei bilanci, in frangenti come questo: tu ti chiedi se ne vale la pena... beh, questo lo puoi sapere soltanto tu... la giostra gira sempre, purtroppo o per fortuna, dipende dai punti di vista...
> ...


E' vero la giostra gira. Io credo che sia una fortuna, perche' la giostra e' la vita....

Grazie!


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Si' come essere umano e' stato una grande delusione anche per me. Come pensatore pero' credo che abbia ancora molto da dire. Da tempo ho smesso di credere che lui e simone fossero una coppia aperta, visto che era solo lui ad avere amanti, e per anni mi sono chiesta come una donna come simone potesse accettarlo. *E infine mi domando come una merda d'uomo possa essere contemporaneamente un grande pensatore..... *Bah! Porte chiuse e' cmq un capolavoro....


Me lo sono chiesta spesso anch'io. L'unica risposta plausibile che mi sono data è che chi riversa tutto il suo talento in un campo può rimanere a secco di risorse da investire in altri. Alla fine è una questione di priorità personali :condom:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> I bambini a scuola errano, e vengono corretti.
> Il giudizio serve per correggerli, ma non è definitivo. Mai.
> Questo è il "perdono" a scuola.
> Oggi prendi 4, domani fai il compito corretto e prendi 8.
> Imparare dai proprio errori. A scuola non si è mai sempre asini. Si cresce.


Ok Danny... ma il fatto che ci sia in tutte le culture un rito di passaggio tra l'infanzia e l'età adulta non è un caso: l'infanzia è l'età in cui gli errori non solo devono essere perdonati perchè commessi in modo inconsapevole, ma sono indispensabili a formare quell'esperienza che deve consentire nell'età adulta di non commettere più errori in modo inconsapevole.
E' la consapevolezza che determina la differenza di responsabilità... ed il peso degli errori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> E' vero la giostra gira. Io credo che sia una fortuna, perche' la giostra e' la vita....
> 
> Grazie!


Comunque, Divina[...] benvenuta. L'hai già spiegato il motivo che ti ha portato a scegliere questo nick? Ho la febbre e poca voglia di leggere ...


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque, Divina[...] benvenuta. L'hai già spiegato il motivo che ti ha portato a scegliere questo nick? Ho la febbre e poca voglia di leggere ...


Molto banale: il mio nick e' sempre stato divi', ma il sito non mi ha permesso di registrarmi, quindi l'ho trasformato in divina..... Pensa a me come il cactus....

Buina notte, rimettiti presto.


----------



## andrea53 (22 Novembre 2013)

*Forse...*



Leda ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesta spesso anch'io. L'unica risposta plausibile che mi sono data è che chi riversa tutto il suo talento in un campo può rimanere a secco di risorse da investire in altri. Alla fine è una questione di priorità personali :condom:


possiamo eccellere in alcune cose ed essere delle nullità in altre.
Si può essere capaci di risolvere facilmente un'equazione trinomia e al contempo non essere buoni a preparare un uovo al tegamino, chissà se è la stessa cosa.
Qual è il punto giusto nell'equilibrio interiore di ciascuno e ne esiste uno che possa essere stabilito tra due persone? 
Si può stare insieme o da soli tutta una vita senza riuscire a scoprirlo fino in fondo...
Jean Paul Sartre è stato uno dei più fini intellettuali del Secolo Ventesimo. Al tempo stesso la sua personalità era probabilmente intrisa di narcisismo. Lui e Simone de Beauvoir oggi riposano in un'unica tomba, nel Cimitero di Montparnasse. 
Sono in pace, come si usa dire. 
Il problema vero per noi sarebbe invece essere in pace da vivi, trovare qualcuno che non ci chieda mai di essere capito o perdonato. Che semplicemente condivida quel po' di tempo che il destino ci concede di passare insieme, senza troppi casini. Amando la vita, il sesso, il sole, la pioggia, il vento, le giornate di merda, i figli, i cani, i gatti, i giri in automobile, i treni che passano, gli aerei in volo, le vele in mare. Che riesca a rimanere per un tempo sufficiente sintonizzato sulla nostra stessa lunghezza d'onda. E' troppo chiedere questo, vero?


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Divina

benvenuta ... anche se mi dispiace molto per i motivi ... 

non ho letto tutto, solo qualche cosa ogni tanto. 
perciò mi scuso se ripeto cose già dette ... 

ho molta difficoltà nel vedere e riconoscere nel tradimento, 
una ricerca di sviluppo, un volersi evolvere ... 
un tradimento, come il nostro (la stessa donna per mesi), 
cosa è in effetti? un incontro con un'altra persona, 
un relazionarsi, una condivisione di corpo e pensieri ... 
accompagnati da menzogne, da duplicità, da falsità ecc. 
e cosa da, esattamente? 
Un sogno ... un'altra vita con un altra donna. E perché?

non lo so, quando ricerco il ritorno o tante altre cose,
non sono mai stata spinta in direzione di creare una storia clandestina ... 
ma in piccoli viaggi, in letture, in fare cose nuove ... 
e si dicono queste cose, anche se al compagno non piace ... 
si dicono, che questo è un pezzo di strada che faccio io per me,
accanto alla nostra ... ma di questo spazio, ora ne ho bisogno. 

lo so, che questo non porta avanti. ma non porta neanche avanti,
cercare spiegazioni che "abbelliscono" tale comportamento ... 
credo, che bisogna prenderlo per quello che è: 
un comportamento egoistico di una persona 
che ha fallito in primis verso se stesso ... 
in questo fallimento, noi centriamo ben poco ... 
quello che può aiutare a ricucire, su nuove basi,
e scoprire i motivi veri del voler restare a casa ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

che ognuno parli per sé ... per favore!

non sono poligama e non ho mai ricercato uno scambio su questo piano 
mentre stavo con qualcuno. né ero curiosa, né sentivo ormoni in questo senso ... 

sono monogama, è proprio una cosa che sento profondamente! 
per me, la monogamia, non esclude vari partner, ma non in contemporanea. 

se una coppia riesce a superare un tradimento - che poi, ogni tradimento è diverso,
di conseguenza si tratta di affrontare e superare cose molte distinte, con pesi distinti tra loro: 
quello seriale, quello di una volta e quello di storia parallela - a me fa piacere, 
ma ogni tradimento porta con sé dei suoi motivi ... personali e di coppia ... 
in percentuali differenti, che dipendono dalla storia dei protagonisti ... 

il tradimento è un atteggiamento che viene vissuto male in ogni cultura, 
è un atteggiamento con valori innati, che servono per proteggerci ... 
è proprio una cosa trasversale ... lo si osserva persino tra i primati ... 
cosa voglio dire con ciò? che ognuno per superare mette in atto le proprie risorse ... 
ed è così difficile, perché va proprio contro natura ... va contro natura, porre la mano,
a chi ci ha feriti, ingannato, mentito, deviato ... è tutto un contorno ... 
abbiamo la ragione, l'intelletto ... che ci aiuta a superare ... 
ma dovrebbe basarsi su un gioco leale con i sentimenti ... 
e quelli possono essere molto distinti, a secondo del tradimento, delle ferite ... 
alcune ferite rimangono infiammate ... che vanno oltre al proprio sé ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Oh, veniamo a noi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questo mica lo decide il forum... lo decidi tu.
Oggi ti sentirai insicura, offesa, ansiosa... tutto quello che vuoi...
e cerchi qui qualche risposta...
Ma se lo lasci... come ti sentirai domani?
Mica ci saremo noi domani al tuo fianco...
ci sarà tua marito oppure....?
Riflettici, sei tu oggi a decidere cosa fare della tua vita, tuo marito non c'entra più.
Io mi sono confrontato col forum ma dentro me sapevo già cosa fare.
Come va ora, per me?
Bene. Per ora, bene.
Viviamo nel presente e questo presente ora mi piace.
Mia moglie ha interrotto la storia.
Ieri abbiamo festeggiato nostra figlia.
Facciamo l'amore e ci diciamo ti amo.
E io sto con la donna che amo, dormiamo abbracciati, vivo con mia figlia che adoro.
Dici poco? 
Perdonare non spetta a noi. Al limite a noi spetta comprendere
quanto accaduto e capire finalmente, e accettare, che non abbiamo al nostro fianco un essere perfetto, che credevamo tale, ma un individuo che noi possiamo amare solo nella sua complessità (che altro è l'amore se non questo? Chi ama una proiezione di sè ama solo se stesso). Anche quando sbaglia e ci fa male.
Può capitare. 
Io ho pensato tante volte "ma se fossi stato al posto di mia moglie, l'avrei fatto?"
e "Perché non l'ho fatto io?".
Non mi sono messo su un piedistallo.
Ho capito che date certe circostanze anch'io avrei potuto tradire: semplicemente non mi sono mai capitate determinate circostanze. Ma non sono un incrollabile pilastro, nessuno di noi, anche chi si crede tale, lo è.
Una parte nostra, debole, l'abbiamo tutti. Chi più, chi meno.
Crediamo di essere più forti, questo è sicuro. E su questa base, giudichiamo.
Ora il tuo futuro è nelle tue mani.
Tuo marito ha già deciso. Per te.
Ora decidi tu. Per tutti e due.
Ma fallo con la tua testa e con il tuo cuore.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> possiamo eccellere in alcune cose ed essere delle nullità in altre.
> Si può essere capaci di risolvere facilmente un'equazione trinomia e al contempo non essere buoni a preparare un uovo al tegamino, chissà se è la stessa cosa.
> Qual è il punto giusto nell'equilibrio interiore di ciascuno e ne esiste uno che possa essere stabilito tra due persone?
> Si può stare insieme o da soli tutta una vita senza riuscire a scoprirlo fino in fondo...
> ...



Ciao andrea,

lo hai espresso con immagini molto belle e che sento forte dentro ... 
quello che non capisco è, anche se c'è un momento 
nel quale le onde non sono più tanto sintonizzate ... e uno dei due
se ne rende conto, perché si "orienta" o "coglie occasioni" fuori,
cosa costa dirlo? in una storia che dura anni, succede che ci si 
sintonizza nuovamente ... succede, che interessi o varie cose 
si possono spostare. lo stare assieme consiste proprio in questo. 
mah ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

*Danny*




			
				danny;1224390

Ma fallo con la tua testa e con il tuo cuore.[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> ...il problema è proprio questo.
> C'è un conflitto fra la mente e il cuore:
> la mente ci ragiona e capisce le motivazioni che, una volta comprese, si possono accettare con la razionalità.
> Il cuore non segue questi ragionamenti. Il cuore è emotività allo stato puro, il cuore ci fa soffrire e disperare per quanto abbiamo perso, un cuore ferito è un cuore triste e per il cuore non ci sono ragioni che tengano.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Curiosita'?



Anche..


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche..


Buongiornooooooo ultimuzzo... :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiornooooooo ultimuzzo... :smile:


:bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Danny*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il cuore serve a pompare il sangue ( beddamatriiiii speriamo servi solo a questo. Ma serve a questo evè? ) 

E' il cervello la fonte di tutto, andare a richiamare il cuore come spunto di discorsi che richiamo romanticità, insegnamenti avuti ecc ecc è soltanto una forma, o meglio è soltanto una scusa che si da al cervello per non riuscire a.......... finirla di farsi del male.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi mancavano i tuoi sputi nel piatto!!! :risata::risata::risata:


Vuoi esserebinvitata a cena?
:mrgreen:

Comunque lo sputo nel piatto del fedigrafo é sottovalutato.
É una valida terapia d emergenza quando assale la carogna.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi intrometto:
> Tebe, ti bacerei e ti abbraccerei tutta quanta!!
> Sei troppo stupenda e mi hai fatto venire i brividi dalla commozione.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> *Tebe
> 
> *Mi hai fatto ridere e anche commuovere. E pazienza se dopo aver letto gli altri post avrai cambiato idea.
> 
> Sono contenta di essere approdata qui!


Cambiato idea su cosa?
Sul tuo farcela?
No. Direi proprio di no.
Come stai oggi?
E la tua salivazione?:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Danny*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti. 
E' un percorso nient'affatto facile.
Razionalmente anch'io avrei detto - prima - cose diverse...
Emotivamente... è sopraggiunto altro.
Soprattutto in certi giorni a dominare era l'estrema insicurezza.
Di fronte a un tradimento crollano le fondamenta su cui noi poggiamo la nostra sicurezza - e ci rendiamo conto 
che era tutto un'illusione, una nostra illusione peraltro.
D'altronde la nostra vita è fatta di illusioni. Ci mettiamo tutti i giorni al volante in macchina pensando che a noi non capiterà mai niente... gli incidenti capitano solo agli altri... ci diciamo, perché noi siamo prudenti, perché noi stiamo attenti... la nostra sicurezza nel vivere è determinata in gran parte da illusioni. Di certezze credo ve ne siano ben poche. 
A un certo punto bisogna cominciare a prenderne atto e ricostruire quanto perduto.
Dopo un incidente, quanti smettono di guidare...
E quanti riprendono subito il volante in mano... per dominare le ansie.
Dire che è facile... non posso dirlo.
Se si è motivati, però, ci si riesce. Prima o poi.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E' un percorso nient'affatto facile.
> Razionalmente anch'io avrei detto - prima - cose diverse...
> Emotivamente... è sopraggiunto altro.
> ...




E' quello che mi ha sempre detto il mio psicologo.
Era una mia illusione...
Però c'è qualcosa che non mi torna in questo...era un'illusione che mi ha permesso di coltivare il mio compagno, con il suo modo di porsi.
E' qui che ravviso l'inganno, ma forse sono eccessivamente rigida.
Cosa ne pensi Danny?


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il cuore serve a pompare il sangue ( beddamatriiiii speriamo servi solo a questo. Ma serve a questo evè? )
> 
> E' il cervello la fonte di tutto, andare a richiamare il cuore come spunto di discorsi che richiamo romanticità, insegnamenti avuti ecc ecc è soltanto una forma, o meglio è soltanto una scusa che si da al cervello per non riuscire a.......... finirla di farsi del male.




Non lo so, non lo so... Claudio.
So che ne sei convinto perché l'hai messo in pratica.
Quello che ti posso dire è che non è una scusa per non riuscirci.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo so, non lo so... Claudio.
> So che ne sei convinto perché l'hai messo in pratica.
> *Quello che ti posso dire è che non è una scusa per non riuscirci.*



Ciao Diletta,

no, non è una scusa ... concordo con te. 
poi, tu hai un altro tipo di tradimento. 
uno che comprende anni ... e un'altra cosa ... 
molto diversa ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> no, non è una scusa ... concordo con te.
> poi, tu hai un altro tipo di tradimento.
> ...



Ora ti faccio una domanda molto personale che forse ti dovrei fare in mp, ma è lo stesso...
Il mio è un tipo di tradimento di tipo seriale o quasi, ma questi eventi sono accaduti tantissimo tempo fa con una "sola" ricaduta recente (dandogli il beneficio del dubbio).
Ecco, temo di essermi troppo irrigidita su dei comportamenti, deplorevoli s'intende, ma che potrebbero essere comunque stati una fase (benché lunga) di un percorso personale finito da tempo.
Però, dovrei lasciarmi alle spalle anche l'ultimo tradimento, forse neanche consumato, ma che ha richiamato un suo "modus operandi".


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora ti faccio una domanda molto personale che forse ti dovrei fare in mp, ma è lo stesso...
> Il mio è un tipo di tradimento di tipo seriale o quasi, ma questi eventi sono accaduti tantissimo tempo fa con una "sola" ricaduta recente (dandogli il beneficio del dubbio).
> Ecco, temo di essermi troppo irrigidita su dei comportamenti, deplorevoli s'intende, ma che potrebbero essere comunque stati una fase (benché lunga) di un percorso personale finito da tempo.
> Però, dovrei lasciarmi alle spalle anche l'ultimo tradimento, forse neanche consumato, ma che ha richiamato un suo "modus operandi".



Ciao Diletta,

mi devi scusare. non colgo la domanda ... 
potresti riformulare? ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' quello che mi ha sempre detto il mio psicologo.
> Era una mia illusione...
> Però c'è qualcosa che non mi torna in questo...era un'illusione che mi ha permesso di coltivare il mio compagno, con il suo modo di porsi.
> E' qui che ravviso l'inganno, ma forse sono eccessivamente rigida.
> Cosa ne pensi Danny?



Guardando alla mia situazione, l'inganno è stato anche mio.
Nel rapportarmi con un altra persona dovrei pensare sempre che è altro da me.
Nella realtà non lo faccio. Vedo in lei quello che io voglio vedere.
Quello che mi aspetto da lei. Quello che desidero da lei.
La cosa è reciproca, si intende. Ogni rapporto umano si fonda su questa illusione, di poter conoscere l'altro e anche, in molti casi, di dominare l'altro, quando spesso facciamo addirittura fatica a capire noi stessi.
Ciò non accade, però. Pensiamo a quante cose facciamo noi nella nostra giornata che sono ignote al nostro partner.
Io per esempio scrivo qui, senza che lei lo sappia. E' una mia parte oscura a lei, una parte della mia individualità.
Come possono essere i discorsi con gli amici, o altre valutazioni o accadimenti che tacciamo a nostra moglie/marito.
Il tradimento è una parte oscura, che frantuma la nostra illusione di conoscere profondamente l'altro a cui siamo legati.
Viene vissuto malissimo, è comprensibile. Mina le nostre sicurezze. Noi sul matrimonio abbiamo fondato tutto e abbiamo delegato a un'altra persona la capacità di influire anche sulla nostra vita con la convivenza, i figli, le cose in comune.
Ed è quindi necessario un paziente lavoro successivo per riemergere come coppia, portando alla luce la parte oscura all'altro di noi stessi, la nostra individualità mutata, cancellando le illusioni reciproche.
Non sempre ci si riesce: quando l'individuo reale si allontana dall'idea che ci eravamo fatti di lui, è quasi impossibile per alcuni, o perlomeno, richiede uno sforzo tale che non tutti riescono a farcela.
Quando ce la si fa, non è affatto impossibile ritrovare un nuovo equilibrio.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo so, non lo so... Claudio.
> So che ne sei convinto perché l'hai messo in pratica.
> Quello che ti posso dire è che non è una scusa per non riuscirci.


:smile: chissà se riuscirai a capirmi ora.

Hai presente una persona adulta? le convinzioni di questa? la paura? l'ansia?

Hai presente sempre questa persona che, sembra convinta ma non riesce perchè sa che, se se ne vuole uscire fuori, potrebbe nuovamente riprovare l'inimmaginabile ora vissuto? 

Hai presente sempre questa persona che, non vuole darsi una chance e preferisce tormentarsi e cercare nuove vie false al proprio benessere ? 

E, hai presente questa persona che, alla fin fine non vuole accettare le risposte che ha avuto dal partner? non vuole accettare l'umanità del partner? hai presente che non vuole accettare il fatto che anche il tradito stesso avrebbe potuto sbagliare?

Hai presente che quando in una coppia uno dei due tradisce s'instaura nei due quella forza che si è veramente riusciti ad avere se i due hanno realmente dialogato sul serio?

Quale traditore potrebbe nuovamente tradire se ha deciso di rimanere in coppia?

Quale traditore che ha scelto di rimanere in coppia non ha consapevolezza del proprio sbaglio?

Quale traditore è così ignobile da ritradire nuovamente sapendo il male che ha procurato?

E, quale tradito non ha ancora appreso che da solo può anche viverci bene andandosi a cercare un nuovo partner se nella coppia qualcosa si è spezzato per sempre ? 

Sono scelte Diletta, e sono scelte fondate esclusivamente su scelte maturate da entrambi. 

Perchè non si vuole mai accettare la razionalità della fragilità umana e riuscire alla fin fine a darsi serenità? 


Che poi qualsiasi evento futuro possa in qualche maniera far male, ormai lo si conosce, ormai si è fortificati, e sono le dinamiche della e nella coppia che adesso si devono guardare con occhi diversi e non ciechi come quelli di una volta.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> mi devi scusare. non colgo la domanda ...
> potresti riformulare? ...
> ...




...infatti alla fine non te l'ho fatta!
Ti chiedevo se, dalla tua prospettiva, si possa arrivare a ritenere che, visto che sono fatti che risalgono alla gioventù, si possano considerare meno gravi e più facilmente superabili.
Ovviamente resta ancora lo scoglio dell'incidente di percorso, che può essere appunto visto nell'ottica di un "incidente".


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

Claudio, a volte, non sempre, a volte dici cose sensate. Bravo.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Guardando alla mia situazione, l'inganno è stato anche mio.
> Nel rapportarmi con un altra persona dovrei pensare sempre che è altro da me.
> Nella realtà non lo faccio. Vedo in lei quello che io voglio vedere.
> Quello che mi aspetto da lei. Quello che desidero da lei.
> ...



Danny, sei uno psicologo?
No, sono seria...quello che dici è esattamente il concetto che ha cercato in tutti i modi di farmi capire il mio terapeuta.
Ma l'aveva detto subito che non ero un soggetto facile: troppo idealista e troppo rigida su certe posizioni.
Ecco perché faccio così fatica...


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: chissà se riuscirai a capirmi ora.
> 
> Hai presente una persona adulta? le convinzioni di questa? la paura? l'ansia?
> 
> ...



  Grazie Claudio per il tuo contributo, l'ho apprezzato molto e lo condivido anche.
Forse il mio problema sta tutto nella frase che ti ho evidenziato...ma non dispero.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...infatti alla fine non te l'ho fatta!
> Ti chiedevo se, dalla tua prospettiva, si possa arrivare a ritenere che, visto che sono fatti che risalgono alla gioventù, si possano considerare meno gravi e più facilmente superabili.
> Ovviamente resta ancora lo scoglio dell'incidente di percorso, che può essere appunto visto nell'ottica di un "incidente".



Ciao Diletta,

ti dò due risposte, perché, per come sono io, non dipende solo da me, 
ma anche di chi ha tradito. di come si pone, di come lo vede e sente ... 
per sé e in rapporto a chi ha tradito e nell'insieme della storia di coppia ... 

Il tradimento in gioventù, sinceramente, lo prenderei come un trovarsi. 
Forse era molto preso da te, e il tutto lo ha fatto un po' scappare ... 
per poi sapere bene, cosa voleva. Anche se il tempo trascorso con te, era
pieno d'affetto, amore, sogni, progetti ecc. ... lui le ha vissuto con te e con te,
le ha voluto alla fine realizzare. I fatti parlano da sé, non credi?

Quello di percorso dopo anni, mi porrei molte più domande. 
E quello che riporti qui, a me non basterebbe ... ma forse vi è di più,
che tu non racconti, perciò è difficile dire ... 

Dipende veramente, di come si pone lui. 
Personalmente, anche se parlo con termini duri, non lo sono affatto. 
Sono la prima ad accogliere ... ma deve essere su un livello alla pari. 
Le scusanti di vario tipo non le accetto ... A me basterebbe il riconoscere
del male che si è fatto per un casino proprio. 

Si è capito?

sienne


----------



## danny (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, sei uno psicologo?
> No, sono seria...quello che dici è esattamente il concetto che ha cercato in tutti i modi di farmi capire il mio terapeuta.
> Ma l'aveva detto subito che non ero un soggetto facile: troppo idealista e troppo rigida su certe posizioni.
> Ecco perché faccio così fatica...



No, ma ti ringrazio.
La psicologia teorizza la pratica... diciamo piuttosto che ho fatto nella vita molta pratica. Sulla tua rigidità... non so... non la vedo... mi sembra invece che tu ascolti molto quello che ti viene detto, quindi non penso affatto tu sia rigida. Solo ancora incredula, bisognosa di convincerti pienamente delle cose.
Hai solo bisogno di tempo, del tuo tempo.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

un buon terapista, non dovrebbe mettere in discussione i valori e ideali che abbiamo. 
ma accompagnarci, per capire, se riusciamo a integrare questo avvenimento nella nostra storia. 
che poi, non dovrebbe essere un lavoro fatto da solo ... soprattutto in un secondo momento ... 

non è lui o lei, che vive la nostra vita ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Io se permetti terrei distinti il tema del cambiamento dell'altro con il tema del tradimento.
> 
> Mio marito ha scelto il tradimento come percorso quasi catartico per ritornare a casa, di fatto per riscoprirsi, piu' che per cambiare... Il suo cambiamento e il suo bisogno di evolvere ad un livello superiore della sua vita (non della nostra storia) io lo comprendo benissimo e proprio perche' lo amo lo posso accettare, anche se comportasse che lui mi dica "non ti amo piu'" o non ti ho mai amato. Non che faccia meno male, ma almeno e' la verita'.
> 
> ...


dunque riprendo il tuo post

ieri ho ritenuto di non insistere perché fra le righe ti ho letta non pronta a ciò che volevo dirti.
per me l'amore di cui hai parlato, e come l'hai descritto, DOVREBBE esplicitarsi proprio in quella parte che non ti piace
ma detto da me potrebbe suonare come un giustificativo, visto che mi sono ritrovata nei panni di tuo marito

il tradimento più importante e più grave, l'ho sempre detto e lo dirò sempre, non è quello fisico
non è guardare un'altra persona e desiderarla e andarci a letto una dieci o mille volte
*è allontanarsi con la mente e le intenzioni*
mio marito, esempio: in questo modo mi ha tradito mille volte senza scopare con nessuna donna

e io? l'ho lasciato perché sbagliava? pazientemente, di volta in volta, ho cercato di fargli capire dove disattendeva, non me o le mie aspettative, ma la nostra vita, quella che abbiamo deciso di condividere, e ti garantisco che a tutt'oggi non smetto di farlo
per questo l'amore come sistema di valori di cui tu parli dovrebbe necessariamente tirare fuori gli attributi lì, su quel banco di prova, dove a te fa più schifo: dove tuo marito ammette di essere stato fallace e di aver fatto delle scelte per evolvere se stesso senza prendere accordi con te.

la seconda considerazione che mi è venuta leggendoti è questa:ricordati che la versione finale dei motivi del suo tradimento, che vi consentirà di andare avanti e di ritrovare l'armonia è una versione concordata, di coppia, un atto di pacificazione. una cosa bellissima da un lato, perché VOSTRA, ma dove la verità come valore c'entra gran poco.

la terza considerazione,conseguenza della seconda: non ho mai letto da parte di un tradito l'ammissione di aver pensato poco alla verità prima del tradimento
tutti con la verità come primo tra i valori, assoluto
nessuno che abbia mai trascurato la verità ( anche in altri ambiti che non fossero la relazione sentimentale), tutti campioni

ti prego di non sentirti offesa dalle mie parole, non sono una sorta di difesa a oltranza del tradimento...sono solo le mie considerazioni


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un buon terapista, non dovrebbe mettere in discussione i valori e ideali che abbiamo.
> ma accompagnarci, per capire, se riusciamo a integrare questo avvenimento nella nostra storia.
> ...




Grazie anche per la risposta che hai dato alla mia domanda di prima.
Ti sei spiegata perfettamente.

Il terapista in questione è specializzato sulla coppia e la sua funzione primaria è quella di cercare una via per ricostruire un matrimonio se realizza che ne valga la pena.
Ha fatto quindi, oltre che accompagnarmi, anche qualcosa in più...poi è ovvio che lui non sia nella mia mente né nel mio cuore e questo glielo ribadivo continuamente...


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il cuore serve a pompare il sangue ( beddamatriiiii speriamo servi solo a questo. Ma serve a questo evè? )
> 
> E' il cervello la fonte di tutto, andare a richiamare il cuore come spunto di discorsi che richiamo romanticità, insegnamenti avuti ecc ecc è soltanto una forma, o meglio è soltanto una scusa che si da al cervello per non riuscire a.......... finirla di farsi del male.


Quoto.

Io saro' anche troppo razionale, ma mi sono rotta di "va dove ti porta il cuore" o "al cuor non si comanda".


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dunque riprendo il tuo post
> 
> ieri ho ritenuto di non insistere perché fra le righe ti ho letta non pronta a ciò che volevo dirti.
> per me l'amore di cui hai parlato, e come l'hai descritto, DOVREBBE esplicitarsi proprio in quella parte che non ti piace
> ...


Prima di quotarti vorrei capire esattamente cosa intendi per "verità"


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Io saro' anche troppo razionale, ma mi sono rotta di "va dove ti porta il cuore" o "al cuor non si comanda".



Ma nel mio caso mi sembra proprio il cuore, inteso come centro delle emozioni, a portarmi via da lui.
Razionalmente ho capito tutto, o almeno credo, ma lui mi ha così profondamente deluso e mi appare così diverso dalla persona che ho scelto come compagno di vita che sono ferma.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dunque riprendo il tuo post
> 
> ieri ho ritenuto di non insistere perché fra le righe ti ho letta non pronta a ciò che volevo dirti.
> per me l'amore di cui hai parlato, e come l'hai descritto, DOVREBBE esplicitarsi proprio in quella parte che non ti piace
> ...



Invece io non ho capito cosa intendi con quanto espresso.
Gli attributi di chi?
Per il resto ti quoto


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma nel mio caso mi sembra proprio il cuore, inteso come centro delle emozioni, a portarmi via da lui.
> Razionalmente ho capito tutto, o almeno credo, ma lui mi ha così profondamente deluso e mi appare così diverso dalla persona che ho scelto come compagno di vita che sono ferma.



Ciao Diletta,

cosa ti ferma esattamente, se posso chiedere. 
il tradimento in sé ... o lui, che hai visto sotto un'altra luce,
nel spiegarsi, nel farti capire di cosa lo ha spinto ... 

sono due cose ben diverse ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima di quotarti vorrei capire esattamente cosa intendi per "verità"


ma l'hai già quotata. Comunque volevo capirlo anche io.


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cambiato idea su cosa?
> Sul tuo farcela?
> No. Direi proprio di no.
> Come stai oggi?
> E la tua salivazione?:mrgreen:


Oggi sono concentrata e bella carica.

la salivazione va alla grande, mi tengo pronta, ma credo - e spero - che non servira'

Quello su cui mi sto concentrando e' fare esattamente quello che mi hai detto, e che ho molto apprezzato.

Una cosa ho capito, cio' che mi da fastidio: non c'e' stata battaglia e io non ho mai rischiato davvero di perdere, ma lei ha avuto quello che voleva, cioe' scoparsi mio marito. Ecco, questo mi secca parecchio.
Quindi siamo nel campo conosciuto dell'orgoglio ferito.

Siccome penso che la distanza piu' breve tra due punti sia la retta, fare tanta dietrologia su questa cosa non mi sembra il caso. E' accaduto, non ci posso fare niente, vendicarsi non e' utile.

Devo solo cercare di farmene una ragione. Lui la vuole cancellare dalla sua mente, lo stesso dovrei fare io.
Che dici?

L'altra cosa che mi disturba e' ripensare a come era quando era "preso" da lei, cioe' sostanzialmente confuso, rincoglionito e "tre metri sopra il cielo" : siccome questa e' una squallidona in cerca di trombate, e di conferme della sua bellezza, seduttivita' che alimentino la sua corte dei miracoli, che ne abbia fatto parte anche l'uomo intelligente, spiritoso e simpatico che ho sposato mi ruga ancora di piu'.
Ma sono certa che passera', anche con il vostro aiuto. Insomma, sto elaborando il lutto di quel che credevo di avere e vediamo se quello che mi ritrovo e' meglio o peggio.

Ma visto che la vendetta non mi sembra il caso, magari uno sputino nel piatto ogni tanto....

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Oggi sono concentrata e bella carica.
> 
> la salivazione va alla grande, mi tengo pronta, ma credo - e spero - che non servira'
> 
> ...



auhahhaahahahahaha rido per gli sputi e per le sberle che diedi al bastardo. Altro che sputi..! minchia soddisfazione..! 
Le botte non hanno contribuito a farmi sentire meglio? cor cazzo..! mi sono sentito meglissimo con il tempo..! così ne serverà il ricordo della bella scopata che si è fatto..! yeahhh! 

Non imitatemi.. ci sono le controindicazioni. Tutte positive..! :carneval:

Su che scherzo, so bene che le botte non si dovrebbero dare a nessuno..! manco quando ti danno due sberle a te, basta porgere l'altra guancia. VOI, non io. yeahh2..! 

Scherzoo..!


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dunque riprendo il tuo post
> 
> ieri ho ritenuto di non insistere perché fra le righe ti ho letta non pronta a ciò che volevo dirti.
> per me l'amore di cui hai parlato, e come l'hai descritto, DOVREBBE esplicitarsi proprio in quella parte che non ti piace
> ...


Non mi sento affatto offesa. Tra poco rileggo meglio le tue riflessioni e le commento, ci sono cose da dire....

A dopo.


----------



## scrittore (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Oggi sono concentrata e bella carica.
> 
> la salivazione va alla grande, mi tengo pronta, ma credo - e spero - che non servira'
> 
> ...


bhe...se prendiamo in considerazione le geometrie non euclidee la distanza più breve tra due punti è la curva...
nella parabola discendente entra in gioco la gravità che ti fa arrivare prima rispetto a percorrere la stessa distanza in linea retta...
ma vabbe...il neurone matematico aveva bisogno di parlare scusate...


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> cosa ti ferma esattamente, se posso chiedere.
> il tradimento in sé ... o lui, che hai visto sotto un'altra luce,
> ...




Mi ferma il trauma che ho subito a scoprirlo come un perfetto sconosciuto!
Ma chi è costui?!

Ridatemi quello che ho sposato perché non è lui!


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma nel mio caso mi sembra proprio il cuore, inteso come centro delle emozioni, a portarmi via da lui.
> Razionalmente ho capito tutto, o almeno credo, ma lui mi ha così profondamente deluso e mi appare così diverso dalla persona che ho scelto come compagno di vita che sono ferma.


Ovviamente ho il massimo rispetto per cio' che provi, ma la delusione non e' un'emozione, e sicuramente non viene dal cuore.

Cio' che ti porta via da lui e' esattamente lo scarto tra la percezione che avevi di lui e quella che hai ora.

Ma le percezioni contribuiscono a costruire la nostra immagine del mondo, il nostro orizzonte di senso.

Quello che provo io di fronte a mio marito, in questo momento, e' proprio una dissonanza percettiva.

Passera'?

Credo, spero. Un giorno lo guardero' e vedro' di nuovo LUI.... Allora potro' decidere se lo amo ancora.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prima di quotarti vorrei capire esattamente cosa intendi per "verità"





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma l'hai già quotata. Comunque volevo capirlo anche io.



verità, quello che divina dice di aver messo sempre davanti a tutto
io intendo questo: nella vita precedente il tradimento siamo sicuri di aver sempre cercato la verità nelle nostre vicende, nella nostra vita? abbiamo sempre messo come primo interesse cercarla, stabilirla,farla conoscere?
dal momento in cui una persona che viene a trovarsi nelle circostanze di divina, per riequilibrare lo scossone ricevuto afferma che la verità è sempre stata per lei il primo dei valori, a me interessa capire se è sincera per prima con se stessa.

io penso che tu, divina, intendessi sincerità.correggimi se sbaglio.


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> bhe...se prendiamo in considerazione le geometrie non euclidee la distanza più breve tra due punti è la curva...
> nella parabola discendente entra in gioco la gravità che ti fa arrivare prima rispetto a percorrere la stessa distanza in linea retta...
> ma vabbe...il neurone matematico aveva bisogno di parlare scusate...


Hai fatto bene! Mio figlio l'altra sera mi ha narrato i vantaggi della quarta dimensione....

Ho molto apprezzato il tuo intervento e ne ho parlato con mio marito. Questo forum comincia a diventare molto interessante per la NOSTRA vita.

Grazie....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> verità, quello che divina dice di aver messo sempre davanti a tutto
> io intendo questo: nella vita precedente il tradimento siamo sicuri di aver sempre cercato la verità nelle nostre vicende, nella nostra vita? abbiamo sempre messo come primo interesse cercarla, stabilirla,farla conoscere?
> dal momento in cui una persona che viene a trovarsi nelle circostanze di divina, per riequilibrare lo scossone ricevuto afferma che la verità è sempre stata per lei il primo dei valori, a me interessa capire se è sincera per prima con se stessa.
> 
> io penso che tu, divina, intendessi sincerità.correggimi se sbaglio.



Ah ok, allora quoto tutto quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> verità, quello che divina dice di aver messo sempre davanti a tutto
> io intendo questo: nella vita precedente il tradimento siamo sicuri di aver sempre cercato la verità nelle nostre vicende, nella nostra vita? abbiamo sempre messo come primo interesse cercarla, stabilirla,farla conoscere?
> dal momento in cui una persona che viene a trovarsi nelle circostanze di divina, per riequilibrare lo scossone ricevuto afferma che la verità è sempre stata per lei il primo dei valori, a me interessa capire se è sincera per prima con se stessa.
> 
> io penso che tu, divina, intendessi sincerità.correggimi se sbaglio.


Partendo da un punto di vista forzatamente soggettivo, la verità o sincerità è un intento, che vale in quel momento e non sempre può essere confermato a posteriori... perchè è cambiata la soggettiva. 
Mi spiego meglio: posso anche convenire di non aver visto, o voluto vedere, la realtà di certe cose in un dato momento della mia vita... ma in quel momento ero convinta di vederla ed ero altrettanto convinta di essere in perfetta buona fede.
Poi, analizzando a posteriori, scopri che ci sono dei meccanismi che a livello non propriamente conscio ti fanno prendere fiaschi per lanterne... ed è per questo che serve il confronto con gli altri, secondo me. Perchè la scrollata è più facile che ti arrivi da chi non ha i tuoi stessi condizionamenti mentali.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ovviamente ho il massimo rispetto per cio' che provi, ma la delusione non e' un'emozione, e sicuramente non viene dal cuore.
> 
> Cio' che ti porta via da lui e' esattamente lo scarto tra la percezione che avevi di lui e quella che hai ora.
> 
> ...



Sai che pensavo fosse invece un'emozione? 
Ma forse, correggendo il tiro, potrei dire che tutto quello che ne è derivato dopo la delusione, e qui parlo proprio di emozioni, mi ha fatto allontanare da lui.


Non lo so neanch'io se un giorno li guarderemo e vedremo di nuovo LORO, per ora non mi sono ancora ripresa...


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> verità, quello che divina dice di aver messo sempre davanti a tutto
> io intendo questo: nella vita precedente il tradimento siamo sicuri di aver sempre cercato la verità nelle nostre vicende, nella nostra vita? abbiamo sempre messo come primo interesse cercarla, stabilirla,farla conoscere?
> dal momento in cui una persona che viene a trovarsi nelle circostanze di divina, per riequilibrare lo scossone ricevuto afferma che la verità è sempre stata per lei il primo dei valori, a me interessa capire se è sincera per prima con se stessa.
> 
> io penso che tu, divina, intendessi sincerità.correggimi se sbaglio.


Ciao

OT ... 

si, io l'ho fatto ... prima del tradimento. 
l'avevo sentito e capito, che ciò che ci è accaduto, 
era una bomba di non poco peso ... 
ho lasciato tutte le strade aperte ... possibili e immaginabili. 
Non bisogna essere una volpe per capire certe cose ... 
Mi dispiace tanto per il mio compagno ... 
che non aveva percepito la portata ... 
Ma è andato decisamente oltre. Ho pure capito il perché ... 
Ma alla fine ... stare accanto ad uno che gira come una trottola,
come se avesse subito tutto lui ... no, non ci sto ... 

OT

sienne


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Oggi sono concentrata e bella carica.
> 
> la salivazione va alla grande, mi tengo pronta, ma credo - e spero - che non servira'
> 
> ...



E come si vince l'orgoglio ferito?
Io ne devo avere in sovrabbondanza...
A parte tutto, penso sul serio che gli esseri umani siano proprio programmati in questo modo, è un evento che va contro natura, come ha detto qualcun'altro.
Non si accetta che il nostro uomo abbia preferito un'altra, anche se temporaneamente.
Non lo si accetta.
Punto.
Ci si potrà convivere con questa idea, non dico di no, ma non la si accetterà MAI.


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Partendo da un punto di vista forzatamente soggettivo, la verità o sincerità è un intento, che vale in quel momento e non sempre può essere confermato a posteriori... perchè è cambiata la soggettiva.
> Mi spiego meglio: posso anche convenire di non aver visto, o voluto vedere, la realtà di certe cose in un dato momento della mia vita... ma in quel momento ero convinta di vederla ed ero altrettanto convinta di essere in perfetta buona fede.
> Poi, analizzando a posteriori, scopri che ci sono dei meccanismi che a livello non propriamente conscio ti fanno prendere fiaschi per lanterne... ed è per questo che serve il confronto con gli altri, secondo me. Perchè la scrollata è più facile che ti arrivi da chi non ha i tuoi stessi condizionamenti mentali.



Ciao 

quoto ... 

PS: so, che non dovrei discutere ... perché non faccio testo ... ma tant'è ... 

sienne


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> verità, quello che divina dice di aver messo sempre davanti a tutto
> io intendo questo: nella vita precedente il tradimento siamo sicuri di aver sempre cercato la verità nelle nostre vicende, nella nostra vita? abbiamo sempre messo come primo interesse cercarla, stabilirla,farla conoscere?
> dal momento in cui una persona che viene a trovarsi nelle circostanze di divina, per riequilibrare lo scossone ricevuto afferma che la verità è sempre stata per lei il primo dei valori, a me interessa capire se è sincera per prima con se stessa.
> 
> io penso che tu, divina, intendessi sincerità.correggimi se sbaglio.


Mi costringi a pensare, e cio' e' bene, ti ringrazio.

Incontrare il cristianesimo mi ha fatto capire una cosa: la verita' non e' un concetto, o un sistema di valori. La verita' e' una persona, per il Cristiano ovviamente e' Cristo, ma se ci pensi bene pensa com'e' ampio, bello, profondo, pensare questo....

La verita' e' una persona, quella che ami, e' la via che intraprendi, e' la vita....

E si' la sincerita', la chiarezza, fanno parte della verita' ne sono il fondamento. Se non c'e' sincerita' meglio fermarsi....

Riguardo alle tue riflessioni, che accolgo in vera amicizia, per ricostruire la verita' di quello che e' successo ho fatto esattamente quello che dici, abbiamo condiviso una versione dei "fatti" che potesse entrare nella nostra storia.

Ma mio marito era in uno stato di avvilimento e confusione tale che questo cammino lo stiamo perfezionando solo ora. E' dura, a questo punto soprattutto per me perche' non so ancora se sta cercando di compiacermi in questo lavoro o se e' solo interessato ad andare avanti con meno ossa rotte possibile.

Non so se mi sono spiegata.....


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina mi sorprendi sempe di più: sei molto pacata, nonostante tutto. 



Io qualche dubbio .................l'avrei.


----------



## Leda (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi ferma il trauma che ho subito a scoprirlo come un perfetto sconosciuto!
> Ma chi è costui?!
> 
> Ridatemi quello che ho sposato perché non è lui!


Diletta, quello che dici lo comprendo bene, ma quello che non capisco è: se guardi questo perfetto sconosciuto, ti piace oppure no? Cioè, se non fai confronti con quello che pensavi che fosse prima, in assoluto questo qui come ti pare? Interessante? Ti potresti innamorare di lui se lo conoscessi ora, sapendo ciò che sai di lui?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Partendo da un punto di vista forzatamente soggettivo, la verità o sincerità è un intento, che vale in quel momento e non sempre può essere confermato a posteriori... perchè è cambiata la soggettiva.
> Mi spiego meglio: posso anche convenire di non aver visto, o voluto vedere, la realtà di certe cose in un dato momento della mia vita... ma in quel momento ero convinta di vederla ed ero altrettanto convinta di essere in perfetta buona fede.
> Poi, analizzando a posteriori, scopri che ci sono dei meccanismi che a livello non propriamente conscio ti fanno prendere fiaschi per lanterne... ed è per questo che serve il confronto con gli altri, secondo me. Perchè la scrollata è più facile che ti arrivi da chi non ha i tuoi stessi condizionamenti mentali.



Sbri Forse e ripeto forse Chiara si riferisce a quello che tu scrivi ma secondo me ancor di più a diversi motivi, tra i quali: scarso dialogo nella coppia, troppa routine presa a male quando invece si deve metabolizzarla e renderla diversa, troppa poca presenza dell'altro/a e non come tempo ma come qualità, troppa vita cambiata magari con la presenza di un figlio che toglie alla coppia quello che loro come chiunque altra persona ambiva e credeva fosse il matrimonio, liti mai risolte ma tenute nella pancia, segnali prima dell'uno e poi dell'altro che si perdono  e aumentano la distanza nella coppia.
E comunque indipendentemente da tutto ciò un tradimento ci può stare anche in una coppia perfetta o quasi.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *E come si vince l'orgoglio ferito?*
> Io ne devo avere in sovrabbondanza...
> A parte tutto, penso sul serio che gli esseri umani siano proprio programmati in questo modo, è un evento che va contro natura, come ha detto qualcun'altro.
> Non si accetta che il nostro uomo abbia preferito un'altra, anche se temporaneamente.
> ...



Io lo so come, ma essendo un triviale ho qualche mezzuccio che non consiglio a nessuno, sono virtuosismi soltanto miei:rotfl:,,tzè..!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Diletta, quello che dici lo comprendo bene, ma quello che non capisco è: se guardi questo perfetto sconosciuto, ti piace oppure no? Cioè, se non fai confronti con quello che pensavi che fosse prima, in assoluto questo qui come ti pare? Interessante? Ti potresti innamorare di lui se lo conoscessi ora, sapendo ciò che sai di lui?



Ma non gli è sconosciuto..! gli si è parato paro paro d'avanti come un ranocchio e non più un principe.


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Divina mi sorprendi sempe di più: sei molto pacata, nonostante tutto.
> 
> 
> 
> Io qualche dubbio .................l'avrei.


Sono fatta cosi', do il meglio quando ci sono problemi da risolvere. 
Probabilmente e' nel quotidiano che sono una rompiballe.

Di dubbi ne ho tanti, ma in questo momento non servono, ci pensero' quando sara' il momento.


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Oggi sono concentrata e bella carica.
> 
> la salivazione va alla grande, mi tengo pronta, ma credo - e spero - che non servira'
> 
> ...


Parto dal neretto.
Quando si viene traditi da fastidio tutto a prescindere.
Io invece ho rischiato seriamente di perdere Mattia, il mio compagno, perchè si era "innamorato" di lei ( e lei di lui) quindi ho dovuto dare battaglia e avrei preferito di gran lunga non dover entrare "nei cazzi suoi" a gamba tesa come ho fatto.
ma i due mi ci hanno trascinata praticamente per i capelli e non sai quanto ho fatto finta di non vedere e sentire.
Ma tant'è.
C'è un limite a tutto come si suol dire e dopo aver letto mail, sms e tutto lo sciibile umano e avere avuto poi un quadro assolutamente cristallino, mi sono travestita da Rambo e ho scatenato l'inferno.
Non con lei.
lei era il nulla.
I conti li ho fatti con lui.

poi certo. Mesi dopo sono dovuta intervenire anche con lei perchè faceva la fidanzata lasciata e altre amenità che oggi mi fanno solo sorridere.
Pensa che lavorano ancora insieme. Lei è una sua sottoposta.
Ma ora.
Niente dietrologie.
Niente vendette.
Che fatica.
Abbiamo una vita sola Divina.
Ed è pure maledettamente breve.
Ma vaffanculo.
Vaffanculo alle sciacquette che devono scopare e sedurre per sentirsi realizzate.
Madonna che tristezza.

Sul secondo neretto.
Sei in buona compagnia.
A tutte/i da fastidio a manetta il fatto che con l'altra/o erano tre metri sopra il cielo.
Ma capisci pure tu che se non fosse così....non si tradirebbe.
E' l'effetto del tradimento.
Si tradisce per stare tre metri sopra. (dicono...io sono diversamente fedele e per nulla bigotta, quindi non tradisco )

Lascia stare come si è sentito.

Che te frega.
E' passato.


Cordiali sputi
:carneval:


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lascia stare come si è sentito.
> 
> Che te frega.
> E' passato.
> ...


Grazie di essere una storia finita bene, e di essere tosta


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Parto dal neretto.
> Quando si viene traditi da fastidio tutto a prescindere.
> Io invece ho rischiato seriamente di perdere Mattia, il mio compagno, perchè si era "innamorato" di lei ( e lei di lui) quindi ho dovuto dare battaglia e avrei preferito di gran lunga non dover entrare "nei cazzi suoi" a gamba tesa come ho fatto.
> ma i due mi ci hanno trascinata praticamente per i capelli e non sai quanto ho fatto finta di non vedere e sentire.
> ...


cosa le  distingue da altri tipi di seduttrici? 
come riconoscere che quello sarebbe l'obiettivo reale?





la so, la so....vogliono spodestare moglie o compagna


----------



## zanna (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa le  distingue da altri tipi di seduttrici?
> come riconoscere che quello sarebbe l'obiettivo reale?
> 
> la so, la so....vogliono spodestare moglie o compagna


Per la maggior parte dei casi non penso che l'obbiettivo sia di spodestare qualcuno ... quanto più sentirsi realizzate/i.
Certo è che il rischio che il consorte parti completamente di brocca esiste e che non si renda effettivamente conto di ciò che vuole il seduttore .... l'ho letto tante volte anche qui non si sa più se si ha a che fare con un/una emerito/a imbecille oppure .... il cervello va in off e tanti saluti.
Sai a volte ho pensato a cosa avrei potuto combinare a ruoli invertiti .... mi sono visto pure io imbecille :unhappy: quasi più coglione di quanto mi sia sentito all'inizio della "questione" .... 
Cmq tanto tempo fa con la carogna sulle spalle lessi un post "non breve periodo nessun marito o moglie riesce a tener testa ad un nuovo amante fiammante" anche questo ha un suo perchè!!!


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa le  distingue da altri tipi di seduttrici?
> come riconoscere che quello sarebbe l'obiettivo reale?
> 
> 
> ...


Ma, io non credo. Mi sembra piu' un istinto narcisistico e vorrei dire un po' onanistico, il gusto a manipolare o - come diceva lei - a cucinare un uomo. Una sorta di allenamento evolutivo, che pero' a 50 anni non serve piu' a una cippa ed e' anche un po' patetico. Per quanto strafiga possa essere. E' quello che avevi in mente tu, cara?


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ma, io non credo. Mi sembra piu' un istinto narcisistico e vorrei dire un po' onanistico, il gusto a manipolare o - come diceva lei - a cucinare un uomo. Una sorta di allenamento evolutivo, che pero' a 50 anni non serve piu' a una cippa ed e' anche un po' patetico. Per quanto strafiga possa essere. E' quello che avevi in mente tu, cara?


oddio ...cara:unhappy:
la domanda nasce dal fatto che anche tebe è una seduttrice e ha un amante .
alla luce di questo le chiedevo la differenza ma ho subito pensato che la risposta sia nelle intenzioni in quanto  immagino che a lei non passerebbe mai per la testa di far dividere l'amante della moglie.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> [tradimento]
> *
> è allontanarsi con la mente e le intenzioni*
> 
> ...


Mi sei piaciuta tanto, ma ho esaurito smeraldi per te. Tendo a non separare per nulla la fisicità da quello che possiamo chiamare testa, spirito, mente, psiche perché sono radicalmente convinta che il corpo è l'uomo, per cui tradimento è anche scopazzare in giro, credo... Ma 'sta benedetta infedeltà non è davvero altro che *oblio*... e la verità davvero non c'entra nulla con il fatto, perché la verità è solo il discorso sulla verità, e non c'è discorso veritiero, viviamo di asintoti alla verità... per questo anche i traditi dovrebbero smetterla di domandare, perché non c'è nulla che il traditore possa dire di veritiero o verosimile. In realtà le domande dei traditi sono mezzi per vendicarsi del traditore nel tentativo di scatenare in lui sensi di colpa, vergogna... sono una forma di violenza patetica e rivoltante.


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio ...cara:unhappy:
> la domanda nasce dal fatto che anche tebe è una seduttrice e ha un amante .
> alla luce di questo le chiedevo la differenza ma ho subito pensato che la risposta sia nelle intenzioni in quanto  immagino che a lei non passerebbe mai per la testa di far dividere l'amante della moglie.


Il mio cara non era ironico.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Diletta, quello che dici lo comprendo bene, ma quello che non capisco è: se guardi questo perfetto sconosciuto, ti piace oppure no? Cioè, se non fai confronti con quello che pensavi che fosse prima, in assoluto questo qui come ti pare? Interessante? Ti potresti innamorare di lui se lo conoscessi ora, sapendo ciò che sai di lui?



No, mi piace poco.
Confesso però di esserne stata intrigata e lo sono ancora un po'.
Sull'ultima domanda non ti so rispondere.


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

*Per Chiara*

Eccomi qui. *In rosso i miei commenti*
ieri ho ritenuto di non insistere perché fra le righe ti ho letta non pronta a ciò che volevo dirti.
per me l'amore di cui hai parlato, e come l'hai descritto, DOVREBBE esplicitarsi proprio in quella parte che non ti piace
ma detto da me potrebbe suonare come un giustificativo, visto che mi sono ritrovata nei panni di tuo marito
*Qui non capisco. Intendi che l’amore si dovrebbe esplicitare nel tradimento, cioè la parte che non mi piace dell’amore? Secondo me il tradimento può essere un segnale che qualcosa non va nella coppia, o in come il traditore percepisce i sentimenti e l’amore del tradito. Questo a voler essere indulgenti. In tutta franchezza fatico a vederlo come esplicitazione dell’amore (ovviamente se ho capito giusto).*

il tradimento più importante e più grave, l'ho sempre detto e lo dirò sempre, non è quello fisico
non è guardare un'altra persona e desiderarla e andarci a letto una dieci o mille volte
*è allontanarsi con la mente e le intenzioni*
mio marito, esempio: in questo modo mi ha tradito mille volte senza scopare con nessuna donna


*Qui concordo, il tradimento di mio marito è iniziato come una fuga, da una situazione che – evidentemente – lo faceva star male e della quale io facevo parte.  Tant’è che almeno inizialmente mi sono bevuta la favola che non aveva fatto niente di male, e anzi ho impiegato diversi giorni a fargli capire che anche infatuarsi di una persona e scambiarsi 3.200 sms in 6 mesi (quasi tutti molto romantici e sdolcinati) era una relazione extraconiugale. Aveva il coraggio di negarlo.*
*Credo lo negasse anche a se stesso, per il discorso sul SUO sistema di valori, con cui dovrà - ahimè per lui - convivere.*
e io? l'ho lasciato perché sbagliava? pazientemente, di volta in volta, ho cercato di fargli capire dove disattendeva, non me o le mie aspettative, ma la nostra vita, quella che abbiamo deciso di condividere, e ti garantisco che a tutt'oggi non smetto di farlo
per questo l'amore come sistema di valori di cui tu parli dovrebbe necessariamente tirare fuori gli attributi lì, su quel banco di prova, dove a te fa più schifo: dove tuo marito ammette di essere stato fallace e di aver fatto delle scelte per evolvere se stesso senza prendere accordi con te.


*Chiara, sono stata ad ascoltare veramente tutto, incluso il panorama di “scuse” che a posteriori ho letto qui e che tutti i traditori tirano fuori. Le ho ascoltate tutte, le ho prese in esame tutte. Le ho anche accolte, almeno finchè non ho capito che erano appunto scuse. Ovvio, questo lo ha messo ancora più in difficoltà. *
*Poi certo, il tradimento è un banco di prova dell’amore è vero.*
*Credo anche che essere sposati con una come me sia una bella menata, pensi che non lo sappia? *
*Noi wonder women li spaventiamo, li facciamo sentire inadeguati ….*
*Mai che gli attraversi il cervello che essere sposati con una bella persona sul lungo periodo può renderti migliore, no.*
*Sai cosa mi ha detto? “Ma lei aveva bisogno di me per migliorare la sua vita”…..*
la seconda considerazione che mi è venuta leggendoti è questa:ricordati che la versione finale dei motivi del suo tradimento, che vi consentirà di andare avanti e di ritrovare l'armonia è una versione concordata, di coppia, un atto di pacificazione. una cosa bellissima da un lato, perché VOSTRA, ma dove la verità come valore c'entra gran poco.


*Su questa cosa ho già risposto e concordo, ancora una volta.*
la terza considerazione,conseguenza della seconda: non ho mai letto da parte di un tradito l'ammissione di aver pensato poco alla verità prima del tradimento
tutti con la verità come primo tra i valori, assoluto
nessuno che abbia mai trascurato la verità ( anche in altri ambiti che non fossero la relazione sentimentale), tutti campioni


*Premetto che non mi offendo per questa tua affermazione, perché non mi conosci abbastanza e perché l’hai formulata con garbo e con grazia.*
*Io non so come siano gli altri “traditi”: io sono sincera, a volte cruda. Mi rendo conto che questo non è molto seducente, ma è amorevole, nel senso che non porta da nessuna parte non chiamare le cose con il loro nome.*
*Quando ci siamo conosciuti mio marito mi disse che io sono troppo trasparente. Dopo avere sperimentato a cosa porta l’opacità, oggi è contento di guardarmi negli occhi e sapere cosa vede.*


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi sei piaciuta tanto, ma ho esaurito smeraldi per te. Tendo a non separare per nulla la fisicità da quello che possiamo chiamare testa, spirito, mente, psiche perché sono radicalmente convinta che il corpo è l'uomo, per cui tradimento è anche scopazzare in giro, credo... Ma 'sta benedetta infedeltà non è davvero altro che *oblio*... e la verità davvero non c'entra nulla con il fatto, perché la verità è solo il discorso sulla verità, e non c'è discorso veritiero, viviamo di asintoti alla verità... per questo anche i traditi dovrebbero smetterla di domandare, perché non c'è nulla che il traditore possa dire di veritiero o verosimile. *In realtà le domande dei traditi sono mezzi per vendicarsi del traditore nel tentativo di scatenare in lui sensi di colpa, vergogna... sono una forma di violenza patetica e rivoltante*.


secondo me è più una forma autolesionista ma ci andrei veramente piano con certe definizioni .
patetiche e rivoltanti a volte sono certe giustificazioni puerili anche non richieste.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.


Arrivo tardi, ma era qualche giorno che non passavo di qui. Benvenuta anche da parte mia, anche se qui sono uno degli ultimi arrivati. Mi accodo alla fila di quanti hanno apprezzato quanto pensi e scrivi, e ritengo che tu abbia tutte le risorse personali per affrontare a testa alta e superare questo momento!


----------



## scrittore (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene! Mio figlio l'altra sera mi ha narrato i vantaggi della quarta dimensione....
> 
> Ho molto apprezzato il tuo intervento e ne ho parlato con mio marito. Questo forum comincia a diventare molto interessante per la NOSTRA vita.
> 
> Grazie....


ah..grazie a te.. se vuoi tenermi aggiornato sugli eventi fa pure  
un abbraccio


----------



## devastata (22 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> possiamo eccellere in alcune cose ed essere delle nullità in altre.
> Si può essere capaci di risolvere facilmente un'equazione trinomia e al contempo non essere buoni a preparare un uovo al tegamino, chissà se è la stessa cosa.
> Qual è il punto giusto nell'equilibrio interiore di ciascuno e ne esiste uno che possa essere stabilito tra due persone?
> Si può stare insieme o da soli tutta una vita senza riuscire a scoprirlo fino in fondo...
> ...



No, non è troppo, è troppo bello riuscirci!


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Arrivo tardi, ma era qualche giorno che non passavo di qui. Benvenuta anche da parte mia, anche se qui sono uno degli ultimi arrivati. Mi accodo alla fila di quanti hanno apprezzato quanto pensi e scrivi, e ritengo che tu abbia tutte le risorse personali per affrontare a testa alta e superare questo momento!


Grazie sei davvero gentile, ho letto la tua storia nei giorni scorsi.

Io vorrei uscirne a testa alta con lui....

:carneval:


----------



## danielacala (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Grazie sei davvero gentile, ho letto la tua storia nei giorni scorsi.
> 
> Io vorrei uscirne a testa alta con lui....
> 
> :carneval:


Sicuramente ci riuscirai:up::up:...AUGURI CARA

BENVENUTA DA

CORNUTA E CONFUSA


----------



## sienne (22 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi sei piaciuta tanto, ma ho esaurito smeraldi per te. Tendo a non separare per nulla la fisicità da quello che possiamo chiamare testa, spirito, mente, psiche perché sono radicalmente convinta che il corpo è l'uomo, per cui tradimento è anche scopazzare in giro, credo... Ma 'sta benedetta infedeltà non è davvero altro che *oblio*... e la verità davvero non c'entra nulla con il fatto, perché la verità è solo il discorso sulla verità, e non c'è discorso veritiero, viviamo di asintoti alla verità... per questo anche i traditi dovrebbero smetterla di domandare, perché non c'è nulla che il traditore possa dire di veritiero o verosimile. In realtà le domande dei traditi sono mezzi per vendicarsi del traditore nel tentativo di scatenare in lui sensi di colpa, vergogna... sono una forma di violenza patetica e rivoltante.



Ciao 

come verità, io intendo la situazione che si vive. 
da un sentire che vivono o entrambi, o ognuno per sé,
dipende da tanti fattori interni alla coppia e alla persona stessa. 
che poi, la verità non si tocca mai ecc. ok. discorso filosofico ... 

ma se una parte continua a fare credere che ciò che vivono sia vero,
che corrisponde a ciò che si erano detti, continuando a tenere in piedi
progetti, sogni, condivisione come educare, mete, scherzi, risate ecc. 
l'altra parte lo vivrà come situazione vera della coppia ... 

motivi ci sono ... qualcosa spinge a tradire. tradire spezza il filo ... 
qualche domanda a proposito bisognerà pur fare, per capire ... 
cioè, quello che spaventa è la capacità di tenere tutto in piedi
come se niente fosse ... il mentire in faccia, l'inganno vero e proprio dei sensi!
le domande servono, perché non ci si crede, che una cosa così ci sia sfuggita. 
avevo notato cose che non quadravano più e chiedevo ... 
e ricevere una carezza giù per la schiena, dicendomi, guarda ti stai sbagliando ... 
capire, cosa lo ha portato ... ad arrivare a tanto. cosa è successo ... 
e per sviluppare certe attenzioni, per evitare in futuro con chi che sia ... 
cioè affilare il fiuto ... se permetti, allargare i sensi per migliorare l'autodifesa.

Bisogna trovarci dopo 18 anni di vita, piena di progetti realizzati assieme ecc. ... 

sienne


----------



## Circe (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


ciao, mi ha colpito il tuo modo pacato ed equilibrato di affrontare e razionalizzare il tutto. io porto nel cuore il prezzo di una lunga storia di tradimento di mio marito con la mia migliore amica, e quando è scoppiata la bomba sono andata in tilt. ci siamo lasciati,  ripresi, odiati e amati.  i nostri rapporti sia fisici che sentimentali hanno subito una grande onda di adrenalina.  lo desideravo e lo odiavo con la stessa passione. mi sono sentita una cretina, una ingenua...e allo stesso tempo mi sono svegliata da un incantesimo. sono passati piu di due anni da allora. anni di montagne russe sentimentali. ancora oggi siamo insieme. ma la voglia di superare tutto a gonfie vele io non l'ho mai avuta. si, di salvare, di andare avanti si....nel tempovha iniziato a prevalere la delusione, è venuta meno la stima. se mi chiedessi : sei innamorata? ti risponderei non lo so. gli voglio un bene dell'anima e non immagino una vita senza di lui. ma l'amore è un'altra cosa..  é ammirazione,  è incanto, è stima, è guardare l' altro con occhi persi. io non lo vedo così. ..lo vedo come uno che ha sbagliato a mie spese. a te auguro di riprendere tutto alla grande e meglio di prima....


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao, mi ha colpito il tuo modo pacato ed equilibrato di affrontare e razionalizzare il tutto. io porto nel cuore il prezzo di una lunga storia di tradimento di mio marito con la mia migliore amica, e quando è scoppiata la bomba sono andata in tilt. ci siamo lasciati,  ripresi, odiati e amati.  i nostri rapporti sia fisici che sentimentali hanno subito una grande onda di adrenalina.  lo desideravo e lo odiavo con la stessa passione. mi sono sentita una cretina, una ingenua...e allo stesso tempo mi sono svegliata da un incantesimo. sono passati piu di due anni da allora. anni di montagne russe sentimentali. ancora oggi siamo insieme. ma la voglia di superare tutto a gonfie vele io non l'ho mai avuta. si, di salvare, di andare avanti si....nel tempovha iniziato a prevalere la delusione, è venuta meno la stima. se mi chiedessi : sei innamorata? ti risponderei non lo so. gli voglio un bene dell'anima e non immagino una vita senza di lui. *ma l'amore è un'altra cosa..  é ammirazione,  è incanto, è stima, è guardare l' altro con occhi persi.* io non lo vedo così. ..lo vedo come uno che ha sbagliato a mie spese. a te auguro di riprendere tutto alla grande e meglio di prima....


non credo sai? secondo me l'amore è fatto anche di cose meno perfette ma più a nostra misura.sarà meno patinato di quello ideale ma intenso proprio per aver superato grandi prove.


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao, mi ha colpito il tuo modo pacato ed equilibrato di affrontare e razionalizzare il tutto. io porto nel cuore il prezzo di una lunga storia di tradimento di mio marito con la mia migliore amica, e quando è scoppiata la bomba sono andata in tilt. ci siamo lasciati,  ripresi, odiati e amati.  i nostri rapporti sia fisici che sentimentali hanno subito una grande onda di adrenalina.  lo desideravo e lo odiavo con la stessa passione. mi sono sentita una cretina, una ingenua...e allo stesso tempo mi sono svegliata da un incantesimo. sono passati piu di due anni da allora. anni di montagne russe sentimentali. ancora oggi siamo insieme. ma la voglia di superare tutto a gonfie vele io non l'ho mai avuta. si, di salvare, di andare avanti si....nel tempovha iniziato a prevalere la delusione, è venuta meno la stima. se mi chiedessi : sei innamorata? ti risponderei non lo so. gli voglio un bene dell'anima e non immagino una vita senza di lui. ma l'amore è un'altra cosa..  é ammirazione,  è incanto, è stima, è guardare l' altro con occhi persi. io non lo vedo così. ..lo vedo come uno che ha sbagliato a mie spese. a te auguro di riprendere tutto alla grande e meglio di prima....


Ciao, Circe e' un piacere incontrarti dopo averti letto.

Che dire, e' vero, razionalizzo. Io penso che il mondo sia un caos illuminato dalla sola luce della ragionevolezza che poi altro non e' che il caro vecchio buon senso. E' la mia natura, non e' una strategia, ho gia' sperimentato questo mio modo di essere qunado mi sono separata 20 anni fa.

Ho avuto una vita intensa e piena di soddifazioni, e la maggior parte dei dispiaceri che l'hanno caratterizzata sono stati anche conseguenze di mie scelte e miei comprtamenti e me ne sono sempre assunta le responsabilita'.
il tradimento e' un'esperienza che francamente avrei preferito non subire. E questo e' come molti hanno sottolineato uno degli aspetti, ti tocca fare delle scelte per le scelte di qualcun altro.

Nonostante le apparenze io credo di essere abitata dalle medesime emozioni che vivono tutti i traditi, cosi' come mio marito avra' vissuto gli stessi brividi del rischio e della trasgressione del traditore piu' incallito e come dice Galimberti ha lasciato a me il compito di raccontare a me stessa come e' andata la storia.

Quindi soffro si' anche se cerco di tenere distinta l'esperienza del dolore, del lutto per la perdita di cio' che avevo (la fiducia, l'amicizia) dall'affetto e dall'amore che 20 anni di vita insieme portano con se' e dal desiderio di andare avanti.

Come ho detto, il mio problema e' guardarlo e cercare di far coincidere le due immagini che ho di lui: l'uomo attento ed affettuoso che era ed e' tornato ad essere, e il rincoglionito inebetito che girava per casa qualche mese fa, e mi raccontava un mare di balle.

Non e' detto che ci riusciro' mai. Comunque anche io sogno di rivedere nei suoi occhi l'amore per me e riuscire a tenere fissi i miei occhi nei suoi. Per meno di questo non sono disposta a restare. Vedremo.

Quello che hai subito tu e' un tradimento doppio, che mina alla base ogni sicurezza, sei davvero molto coraggiosa. 

Forse l'errore e' quello di volere quello che avevamo prima. Come dice una mia amica, le ferite lasciano cicatrici, e le cicatrici sono sempre tessuto nuovo. Ecco forse bisognerebbe ripartire da qui.

Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo sai? secondo me l'amore è fatto anche di cose meno perfette ma più a nostra misura.sarà meno patinato di quello ideale ma intenso proprio per aver superato grandi prove.


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (22 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao, Circe e' un piacere incontrarti dopo averti letto.
> 
> Che dire, e' vero, razionalizzo. Io penso che il mondo sia un caos illuminato dalla sola luce della ragionevolezza che poi altro non e' che il caro vecchio buon senso. E' la mia natura, non e' una strategia, ho gia' sperimentato questo mio modo di essere qunado mi sono separata 20 anni fa.
> 
> ...



Ho una domanda da farti, forse ti sembrerà stupida forse no.

Hai maturato la tua persona dopo il primo matrimonio oppure ? 

Capisco quello che scrivi, capisco il tuo dolore, capisco o percepisco il tuo atteggiamento di adesso, ma vorrei capire se arriva dal passato oppure...................................................  uhmm spero tu abbia percepito me con le mie domande..


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oddio ...cara:unhappy:
> la domanda nasce dal fatto che anche tebe è una seduttrice e ha un amante .
> alla luce di questo le chiedevo la differenza ma ho subito pensato che la risposta sia nelle intenzioni in quanto  immagino che a lei non passerebbe mai per la testa di far dividere l'amante della moglie.


Non ho un amante.
E la mia seduttivitá é istintiva.
Mai pensato di spodestare nessuno o cercare certezze da questo.
Che tristezza sei min


----------



## mic (22 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*



Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho un amante.
> E la mia seduttivitá é istintiva.
> Mai pensato di spodestare nessuno o cercare certezze da questo.
> Che tristezza sei min


Ciao Tebe,
quattro righe....:up:


----------



## andrea53 (22 Novembre 2013)

*Più che di orgoglio ferito...*



Diletta ha detto:


> E come si vince l'orgoglio ferito?
> Io ne devo avere in sovrabbondanza...
> A parte tutto, penso sul serio che gli esseri umani siano proprio programmati in questo modo, è un evento che va contro natura, come ha detto qualcun'altro.
> Non si accetta che il nostro uomo abbia preferito un'altra, anche se temporaneamente.
> ...


parlerei proprio di umiliazione. me ne sono capitate, magari non sotto la forma del "tradimento". ma anche se i rapporti si sono ricomposti col tempo, io ho scolpite nella mente certe parole, comportamenti di amici o di ex-compagne o non so cosa, che mi hanno offeso. non si dimentica, insomma, perlomeno io non ci riesco. si va avanti, finché si può. mi sono accorto che certi gesti o certe parole hanno finito per danneggiare _in primis_ i loro stessi autori, forse proprio come avviene spesso coi tradimenti. non vivo questo come una rivincita. penso che chi tradisce non riesce mai ad essere veramente consapevole del dolore che infligge al proprio partner.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho un amante.
> E la mia seduttivitá é istintiva.
> *Mai pensato di spodestare nessuno o cercare certezze da questo.*
> Che tristezza sei min


manda nasce dal fatto che anche tebe è una seduttrice e ha un amante .
alla luce di questo le chiedevo la differenza m*a ho subito pensato che la risposta sia nelle intenzioni in quanto immagino che a lei non passerebbe mai per la testa di far dividere l'amante della moglie.*



ed io che ho detto?
non sapevo che avessi lasciato man, sorry


----------



## Spider (22 Novembre 2013)

il tradimento ti scarnifica.
hai deciso di restare, allora dovrai capire che sarai diversa.
si tratta appunto di ricostruire?...e con la persona che malgrado tutto 
è diventata vittima e artefice del tuo stato d'animo.
un gioco d'equilibrio.
da diventare pazzi.
il tradimento ti espone, te nuda e le tue deficienze, le tue mancanze , le tue colpe, espone le sue ovvio.
perchè di questo si tratta... non sei più la stessa...neanche lui.
quell'inquietudine, quei pensieri, ora sai che origine hanno... è li davanti a te.
l'origine, è lui.
non ci credo a chi dice che si ricostruisce.... semmai si ricomincia e non in meglio.
farai la corazza, alle delusioni e ai pensieri, alle frasi come ai ricordi... e ti verrà la pelle dura,
e quella che era una frase, un emozione, diventa un ricordo sbiadito.
sempre dovrai mettere un pizzico di razionalità...ad un istinto...che ti dirà il contrario.
come lottare continuamente con una silente malattia.
la paura inconscia, che in fondo hai sbagliato tutto nella vita...pure l'uomo che hai accanto.
ma se ti attacchi al ricordo sbiadito, 
 saprai ricominciare...come tutti.


----------



## Divì (22 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho una domanda da farti, forse ti sembrerà stupida forse no.
> 
> Hai maturato la tua persona dopo il primo matrimonio oppure ?
> 
> Capisco quello che scrivi, capisco il tuo dolore, capisco o percepisco il tuo atteggiamento di adesso, ma vorrei capire se arriva dal passato oppure...................................................  uhmm spero tu abbia percepito me con le mie domande..


Spero di aver capito il senso della tua domanda, cmq ti rispondo in base a cio' che e':

Ovviamente sono maturata con il tempo, come tutti. Ma il mio atteggiamento di adesso ha preso forma dopo il mio primo matrimonio cui ho posto termine io, prendendo atto che era morto. Avevo un figlio piccolo, e ho fatto scelte anche difficili, non tutte di cui andare fiera, ma non ho mai tradito gli impegni presi. Il mio ex marito ed io siamo amici ancora oggi che nostro figlio e' grande, e siamo molto fieri del nostro ragazzo. Ma la grande svolta e' stata certamente la messa in opera della mia famiglia, quando e' nato il mio secondo figlio, 16 anni fa. Li' ho incominciato a crescere davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riguardo all'essere uomo di fede, non dimenticarti mai che tuo marito è, come tutti noi, un essere umano e quindi fallibile.
> Pensiamo che anche Gesù, ed era Dio, ebbe i suoi momenti di fragilità, propri degli umani, quindi figuriamoci noi...che non siamo nulla...
> 
> Più che chiederti se ti amava abbastanza da non tradirti mi interrogherei su questo:
> ...


Questo è normale pensarlo.
Ma chi tradisce ha spiegato qui fino alla nausea che sono cose separate.
Una persona è l'amore sicuro della vita, colei con la quale si è costruito e si intende continuare a vivere. L'altra persona rappresenta o l'aspetto ludico o una gratificazione o una trasgressione o una coinvolgente e ringiovanente passione (c'è anche che ha il gusto della morbosità seriale ma sono casi non frequenti).
Finché non si viene scoperti restano percorsi che non dovrebbero mai incrociarsi: porte che si aprano e si chiudano.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è normale pensarlo.
> Ma chi tradisce ha spiegato qui fino alla nausea che sono cose separate.
> Una persona è l'amore sicuro della vita, colei con la quale si è costruito e si intende continuare a vivere. L'altra persona rappresenta o l'aspetto ludico o una gratificazione o una trasgressione o una coinvolgente e ringiovanente passione (c'è anche che ha il gusto della morbosità seriale ma sono casi non frequenti).
> Finché non si viene scoperti restano percorsi che non dovrebbero mai incrociarsi: porte che si aprano e si chiudano.


Ecco.
Avrei voluto darti un verde ma non posso.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per poligamia intendo desiderio di cambiare, di conoscere.


Io no.
Ti basta una persona diversa per mettere in dubbio la tua teoria?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sartre...
> 
> Bà.
> Lessi un libro "lasciate in pace gli uomini", trovato in chissà che polveroso scaffale, a cura di due psicologhe. Esempi di coppie che si autodefinivano felici.
> ...


:up:
Le meschinità si nasconde tra le pieghe dei mantelli.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesta spesso anch'io. L'unica risposta plausibile che mi sono data è che chi riversa tutto il suo talento in un campo può rimanere a secco di risorse da investire in altri. Alla fine è una questione di priorità personali :condom:


Io ho pensato più o meno il contrario: chi è umanamente limitato perché narcisista meschino ha un bisogno spasmodico di approvazione e l'aspetto pubblico-intellettuale non è in contrasto con la miseria personale ma sono due aspetti della stessa personalità.
Non è certo l'unico.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> possiamo eccellere in alcune cose ed essere delle nullità in altre.
> Si può essere capaci di risolvere facilmente un'equazione trinomia e al contempo non essere buoni a preparare un uovo al tegamino, chissà se è la stessa cosa.
> Qual è il punto giusto nell'equilibrio interiore di ciascuno e ne esiste uno che possa essere stabilito tra due persone?
> Si può stare insieme o da soli tutta una vita senza riuscire a scoprirlo fino in fondo...
> ...


Credo che sia troppo perché chi ha questo gusto della vita finisce per accompagnarsi (chissà per quali ragioni o coincidenze) a chi non è così.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E' un percorso nient'affatto facile.
> Razionalmente anch'io avrei detto - prima - cose diverse...
> Emotivamente... è sopraggiunto altro.
> ...


Eh no. Noi ci mettiamo al volante perché ci fidiamo che gli altri rispetteranno le regole.
E così ci fidiamo che chi amiamo rispetterà la regole di quel rapporto d'amore.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un buon terapista, non dovrebbe mettere in discussione i valori e ideali che abbiamo.
> ma accompagnarci, per capire, se riusciamo a integrare questo avvenimento nella nostra storia.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma nel mio caso mi sembra proprio il cuore, inteso come centro delle emozioni, a portarmi via da lui.
> Razionalmente ho capito tutto, o almeno credo, ma lui mi ha così profondamente deluso e mi appare così diverso dalla persona che ho scelto come compagno di vita che sono ferma.





Diletta ha detto:


> Mi ferma il trauma che ho subito a scoprirlo come un perfetto sconosciuto!
> Ma chi è costui?!
> 
> Ridatemi quello che ho sposato perché non è lui!


L'ho pensato ma non osavo scrivertelo.
Per me il nodo è questo.
Tu stai cercando di convincerti che nonostante quello che ha fatto è sempre lui, stai cercando di integrare quell'aspetto nell'immagine che hai amato di lui.
Non ci riesci.
Lui è tutte quelle cose lì. Tu ami quell'uomo lì con tutte quelle cose?


----------



## Divì (23 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh no. Noi ci mettiamo al volante perché ci fidiamo che gli altri rispetteranno le regole.
> E così ci fidiamo che chi amiamo rispetterà la regole di quel rapporto d'amore.


E' proprio cosi' :up:


----------



## Divì (23 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ...
> Il problema vero per noi sarebbe invece essere in pace da vivi, trovare qualcuno che non ci chieda mai di essere capito o perdonato. Che semplicemente condivida quel po' di tempo che il destino ci concede di passare insieme, senza troppi casini. Amando la vita, il sesso, il sole, la pioggia, il vento, le giornate di merda, i figli, i cani, i gatti, i giri in automobile, i treni che passano, gli aerei in volo, le vele in mare. Che riesca a rimanere per un tempo sufficiente sintonizzato sulla nostra stessa lunghezza d'onda. E' troppo chiedere questo, vero?


Evidentemente, e' stato chiedere troppo :')

Ogni tanto mi chiedo se non ho preteso troppo dalla vita.


----------



## Divì (23 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, è esattamente il contrario, mi faccio molto riguardo io


 Ripensando a quello che dicevi ieri su di te e tuo marito, mi viene in mente una cosa. Prendila per quello che e' cioe' un tentativo di abbattere la linea di confine che ti mette dall'altra parte della barricata....

Leggendo cio' che scrivi di te e del tuo matrimionio, io non riesco a vederti come mio marito.

Mi sembri assomigliare molto di piu' a com'ero nel mio primo matrimonio, quando un uomo gentile ma molto freddo mi ha costretto ad allontanarmi con il suo silenzio affettivo dopo 6 anni di matrimonio. Volevo stare con lui, ma la sua indisponibilita' emotiva ha ucciso quello che provavo per lui. Ecco, la differenza e' forse che per amore di quella verita' di cui si parlava io ho fatto le valigie e me ne sono andata, ovviamente come atto finale delle infinite richieste di attenzione.

Sono scelte. Come dicevo, ci sono diversi modi di chiedere aiuto. Non credo che il mio primo marito abbia sofferto meno. Ma, per restare nella metafora della pugnalata, io non l'ho pugnalato alle spalle ma nel petto, guardandolo in faccia e quando avrebbe potuto difendersi.

Cio' non mi rende piu' fiera di non avere forse lottato abbastanza, ma ero giovane, e credevo che la vita mi poteva riservare altri sogni. Adesso sono qui con la cenere della mia vita in mano.....


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Divina,

le ceneri ... possono essere usati come fertilizzanti ... 
e fanno rinascere tante nuove cose ... 
è un prodotto naturale
conforme al ciclo della natura ... 

un tradimento, per come l'ho vissuto io, 
l'ho sentito come un richiamo a una trasformazione. 
di me nei suoi confronti, del sentimento stesso ... e del noi. 


sienne


----------



## Divì (23 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Divina,
> 
> le ceneri ... possono essere usati come fertilizzanti ...
> e fanno rinascere tante nuove cose ...
> ...


Ciao, Sienne.

Personalmente credo anche io come dicono i francesi che in ogni calamita' ci sia un'opportunita'.

Ma....
- le calamita' capitano, e sta alle capacita' e risorse di chi le vive trovarci un futuro
- il tradimento invece non "capita" e' frutto della scelta di qualcuno - l'uomo o la donna che ami - che, alla fine, anziche' farsi carico della soluzione, te la rovescia addosso, come se ti buttasse in acqua e ti dicesse "adesso nuota"

Ho bisogno di un po' di tempo ancora, probabilmente, per vedere in questo presente un futuro possibile, e chiudere con quel che e' stato....

Si' le ceneri fertilizzeranno il nostro matrimonio. Poteva trovare un altro modo, pero'.....


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Spero di aver capito il senso della tua domanda, cmq ti rispondo in base a cio' che e':
> 
> Ovviamente sono maturata con il tempo, come tutti. Ma il mio atteggiamento di adesso ha preso forma dopo il mio primo matrimonio cui ho posto termine io, prendendo atto che era morto. Avevo un figlio piccolo, e ho fatto scelte anche difficili, non tutte di cui andare fiera, ma non ho mai tradito gli impegni presi. Il mio ex marito ed io siamo amici ancora oggi che nostro figlio e' grande, e siamo molto fieri del nostro ragazzo. Ma la grande svolta e' stata certamente la messa in opera della mia famiglia, quando e' nato il mio secondo figlio, 16 anni fa. Li' ho incominciato a crescere davvero.



:up: Grazie per la risposta, e scusami per non essere stato chiaro. Avresti capito meglio se mi avresti risposto diversamente, e anche qua mi scuso per la non chiarezza. 

A questo punto prendo come spunto la tua risposta, senza comunque togliere assolutamente nulla di quello che si prova attraverso un'ennesimo tradimento.( credo lo stesso ciclo o quasi della prima volta, e non è detto che non sia peggiore) Lo spunto e la riflessione è questa: Leggetela Divina, è la dimostrazione pratica del dolore rinnovato ma non abusato di una maturità acquisita purtroppo con l'esperienza diretta, ma così forte così razionale così..... che è un piacere leggere la conferma della forza di una persona ritradita. 

Un abbraccio sincero a te Divina.... 

Anche se andare a scrivere determinate cose possono imporre involontariamente l'assenza di sfogo magari in quei periodi in cui ci si sente giù. Non farlo se capita.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no.
> Ti basta una persona diversa per mettere in dubbio la tua teoria?


Gli sbagli nella coppia e la loro lontananza amplificata nel tempo esaltano il significato della poligamia.


----------



## feather (23 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Adesso sono qui con la cenere della mia vita in mano.....


Bruttissima e tristissima questa immagine! 
Io spero tanto tu non la veda davvero così. Ma piuttosto come un percorso che hai fatto, e l'hai fatto così proprio perché VIVA. Dentro. 
Un percorso che ti ha trasformato nella donna che sei. 
Più che con le ceneri in mano guardati come una donna con la saggezza di tante prove affrontate e vinte in mano e con in mano strumenti scelti e competenza nell'usarli.


----------



## Divì (23 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bruttissima e tristissima questa immagine!
> Io spero tanto tu non la veda davvero così. Ma piuttosto come un percorso che hai fatto, e l'hai fatto così proprio perché VIVA. Dentro.
> Un percorso che ti ha trasformato nella donna che sei.
> Più che con le ceneri in mano guardati come una donna con la saggezza di tante prove affrontate e vinte in mano e con in mano strumenti scelti e competenza nell'usarli.


Va a momenti.
in questo momento, la donna vitale, appassionata e felice che sono stata ha lasciato il posto ad una persona che per non "sentire" pensa. Un po' come Cartesio penso quindi esisto almeno come soggetto che pensa. 
Questo non toglie che io non riesca a vedere il mio valore, la ricchezza interiore che ho maturato. Ma a momenti, appunto, come se non riuscissi a perdonarmi di non aver saputo usare le mie competenze per capire "prima", per fermare "prima" questo dolore.....


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Divina,

si, è vero, verissimo. il tradimento non è una cosa che accade così. 
è una scelta di qualcuno ... e ci fa fare un tuffo nel vuoto ... 

e ci vuole tempo, per distinguere bene ciò che accade dentro di noi. 
cosa è e come attribuire ... e che valenza assume, e come si ricompone il tutto. 
avevo lavorato molto di testa, perché è un modo di elaborare, che sta nelle mie corde. 

quello che ho notato, che non dipende solo dal lavoro che facciamo noi. 
ma anche da quello che fa la persona che ci ha ferito. 
per me, non ha importanza se assieme o da solo inizialmente. 
ma si dovrebbero interrogare profondamente ... perché l'inganno è terribile. 
e non hai nessuna colpa, se non hai visto, se non hai percepito ... 
qualcosa hanno cercato, e una storia accanto, comprende dimensioni che 
non si limitano a due salti sotto le coperte ... ma a molto di più ... 

Noi stavamo su una buona strada. Lui si è interrogato e ha fatto un lungo 
percorso con se stesso coinvolgendomi. Raccontava ecc. e mi ha dimostrato
veramente quanto ci tiene a me ... ma una cosa, che aveva anche prima,
continuava a persistere: una sua insoddisfazione personale che deriva dalla
sua storia e che con me non centra nulla. Perciò me ne sono andata alla fine. 
Per lasciarlo solo con i suoi cantieri ... Cosa sarà domani, non lo so ... 
So, che è un grande uomo sotto tanti aspetti ... e c'è ancora tanto. 

Dati tutto il tempo che ti serve ... piano piano, si intravede che via percorrere ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Va a momenti.
> in questo momento, la donna vitale, appassionata e felice che sono stata ha lasciato il posto ad una persona che per non "sentire" pensa. Un po' come Cartesio penso quindi esisto almeno come soggetto che pensa.
> Questo non toglie che io non riesca a vedere il mio valore, la ricchezza interiore che ho maturato. Ma a momenti, *appunto, come se non riuscissi a perdonarmi di non aver saputo usare le mie competenze per capire "prima", per fermare "prima" questo dolore.*....




Credo che quando parte l'ormone che guida quell'impulso impetuoso niente e nessuno possa fermarlo...
Pertanto, con questa convinzione mi sento tranquillissima perché, anche l'avessi fatto, non sarebbe cambiato nulla.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gli sbagli nella coppia e la loro lontananza amplificata nel tempo esaltano il significato della poligamia.



Ciao

OT ... 

a me piacerebbe capire il significato della poligamia ... 
anche se sto su ignore ... certe cose dette così, le commento. 

Prendendo in considerazione i numeri, si parla di un terzo delle coppie. 
Perciò non della maggioranza. 
Se prendiamo studi sulla poligamia dell'uomo, si parla di dati che vanno 
tra il 16,6% - 20%. Inoltre la poligamia decresce negli uomini, che è più 
alta rispetto alle donne, con l'età, mentre la donna rimane stabile. 

Perciò, parlando di tutti ... esalta un tipico errore di percezione selettiva. 
E questo tutti, si basa solo su ciò che ci si aspetta o vuole vedere, 
dando delle motivazioni con varie storie sull'essere umano ecc. suppongo. 
Analogamente, ci sono convenzioni che parlano di monogamia assoluta,
(la religione ad esempio), che ha alimentato in un certo senso il concetto
di amore romantico a vita e eternità ... ecc. ecc. ecc. 

Se fossimo poligami (più partner nello stesso tempo), come sarebbe la società?

A parte il fatto, che le donne, sarebbero fortemente penalizzate ... solo così, tanto per ... 
non sto parlando di moralità, ma proprio di praticità ... 
la natura non è a caso. ha un suo senso per la sopravvivenza. 
perciò, se fosse la natura di tutti ... come vivremmo? 
e che senso ha, vivere contro natura? 
a parte che saremmo già scoppiati tutti ...

Forse, siamo solo monogami parziali, (nella quale 
la monogamia assoluta ci può stare e come)
perché la vita ci cambia, e quello che ieri ci sembrava 
la persona perfetta, cambiando, non lo è più ... 
o diversamente ... o tante altre cose ... 
(Questo ora è un mio pensiero ... come interpretazione
di una fotografia della società. )

Chiuso OT ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT ...
> 
> ...


Ma intendi poligamia -più compagni contemporaneamente- o tradimento?

Se parli di tradimento, in tutte le sue forme, le statistiche che ho letto io parlano di numeri fino al 70/80%.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma intendi poligamia -più compagni contemporaneamente- o tradimento?
> 
> Se parli di tradimento, in tutte le sue forme, le statistiche che ho letto io parlano di numeri fino al 70/80%.


Ciao

la poligamia, ha come base, l'accettabilità di vivere relazioni sessuali con più persone. 

le persone che tradiscono, non tutte hanno questa idea, come forma di vita sessuale. 
l'assumano - forse, questo non lo so - temporaneamente per vivere il tradimento. 
ma se si guardano le testimonianze di molti traditori, nasce da una vastità di motivi,
dalla noia alla crisi di coppia o personale ecc. ... 
e la maggior parte ritorna a vivere come monogamo. perché lo dovrebbe fare, se scopre,
che la sua natura è essere poligamo? che per alcuni è così, lo credo subito. ma non per tutti. 

non escludo per nulla la poligamia. 
ma non credo che sia lo natura di tutti. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Nausicaa,

mi spiega malissimo ... come al solito. scusami tanto. 

il tradimento, non è limitato ai due salti sotto le lenzuola. 
comprende di più - parlando di storie parallele tra altro.
che con la poligamia in sé, poco centra ... 
è più una ricerca di vita con qualcun'altra, a volte,
o bisogno di altre cose ... rivolti a se, come persona:
mancanza di svago, bisogno di riconoscimento ecc. 
ma questo dipende più dai valori della società "ipocrità"
che abbiamo costruito in parte, non tutta è così ... ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa,
> 
> mi spiega malissimo ... come al solito. scusami tanto.
> 
> ...


Ah ok.

Sì, se parliamo proprio di poligamia, le statistiche sono ben basse.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2013)

Non sono riuscito a togliere la notifica di sienne quindi ho dovuto toglierti l'ignore e purtroppo leggerti. 


Come al solito non riesco a risponderti, tanto sta tutto scritto, come sempre d'altronde, andare a spiegare nuovamente dei concetti che passano attraverso la voglia che tutti gli esseri umani hanno nella conoscenza dell'altro sesso e che questo passi e aumenti nella voglia e desiderio di avere attraverso un rapporto di coppia non equilibrato mi scoccia in maniera proprio palese. Nausicaa ha comunque parlato di altre statistiche e fino a prova contraria, io, nei post passati mi riferivo a quello. Buon pranzo.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2013)

Ciao

hehe, poca volontà ... 
quando non si vuole leggere, non si legge.
con o senza ignore ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono riuscito a togliere la notifica di sienne quindi ho dovuto toglierti l'ignore e purtroppo leggerti.
> 
> 
> Come al solito non riesco a risponderti, tanto sta tutto scritto, come sempre d'altronde, andare a spiegare nuovamente dei concetti che passano attraverso la voglia che tutti gli esseri umani hanno nella conoscenza dell'altro sesso e che questo passi e aumenti nella voglia e desiderio di avere attraverso un rapporto di coppia non equilibrato mi scoccia in maniera proprio palese. Nausicaa ha comunque parlato di altre statistiche e fino a prova contraria, io, nei post passati mi riferivo a quello. Buon pranzo.


Ciao

il termine poligamia, lo hai messo tu nel contesto, dichiarando che siamo TUTTI così. 

se non hai la capacità di accettare altri punti di vista, non è un problema mio. 
il tuo, lo riconosco solo in parte. secondo me, vale in alcuni casi. 
Se un rapporto di coppia non è equilibrato, e ricerca una sua trasformazione ecc. 
con rapporti fuori ... forse, forse ... dipende anche da una educazione di vita e di sessualità, 
che non risponde alle vere esigenze ecc. ecc. ecc. e non per forza centrano storielle sulla poligamia. 
credo, che in parte centra un'ignoranza (non voluta) verso se e la vita. 
ci sono tante coppie non equilibrate, che cercano di equilibrarsi diversamente, 
con progetti, con cambiamenti radicali di lavoro o di impegni ecc. perché le lacune,
stanno da un'altra parte ... e ci sono coppie che non funzionano più, senza che ci fosse 
di mezzo un tradimento ... OHH, la vastità c'è. La vogliamo ignorare?
Io non ci riesco ... 
Vedo il tradimento, in molti casi, come un sintomo di malessere e di incapacità di gestione. 
E l'altro sesso, ha più un valore secondario ... non sempre, chiaro. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hehe, poca volontà ...
> quando non si vuole leggere, non si legge.
> ...



Poca volontà? 

Ti ho scritto che sta tutto scritto negli altri post , ti ho scritto che parlavo di tradimento, ti ho scritto che mi riferivo per come ha scritto nausicaa che QUA si parla di tradimento e che comunque io parlavo di ciò, e mi scrivi poca volontà? 

Ora tu e tutti conoscono le motivazioni del mio ignore. Per togliere la notifica ho dovuto toglierti dall'ignore, adesso lo rimetto.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poca volontà?
> 
> Ti ho scritto che sta tutto scritto negli altri post , ti ho scritto che parlavo di tradimento, ti ho scritto che mi riferivo per come ha scritto nausicaa che QUA si parla di tradimento e che comunque io parlavo di ciò, e mi scrivi poca volontà?
> 
> Ora tu e tutti conoscono le motivazioni del mio ignore. Per togliere la notifica ho dovuto toglierti dall'ignore, adesso lo rimetto.



Ciao

il motivo ... si, me lo hai dato ... 

che se no, ti senti costretto a dovermi offendere profondamente. 
questo, scusa la mia ignoranza, lo vivo come una minaccia. 
sono cose, caro, che se credi che mi mettono in un angolino, 
ti sei tagliato di brutto! ... anzi, mi spingono ad essere ancora 
più odiosa ... e con ciò, non ho problemi ... 
perché non ho come scopo il voler piacere ... 

offendi ... fa pure ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gli sbagli nella coppia e la loro lontananza amplificata nel tempo esaltano il significato della poligamia.


Eh sì e allora l'esistenza di Abele conferma che siamo tutti Caino?


----------



## Circe (23 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il tradimento ti scarnifica.
> hai deciso di restare, allora dovrai capire che sarai diversa.
> si tratta appunto di ricostruire?...e con la persona che malgrado tutto
> è diventata vittima e artefice del tuo stato d'animo.
> ...


mentre mi cadono le lacrime x quanto hai scritto, mi è venuta la pelle d'oca....:-(


----------



## Circe (23 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo sai? secondo me l'amore è fatto anche di cose meno perfette ma più a nostra misura.sarà meno patinato di quello ideale ma intenso proprio per aver superato grandi prove.


a volte lo credo anch'io. ..ma aver avuto solo mio marito come compagno di vita mi lascia spazio all' immaginazione..


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh sì e allora l'esistenza di Abele conferma che siamo tutti Caino?


Assolutamente no. Assolutamente si.


----------



## Circe (23 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao, Circe e' un piacere incontrarti dopo averti letto.
> 
> Che dire, e' vero, razionalizzo. Io penso che il mondo sia un caos illuminato dalla sola luce della ragionevolezza che poi altro non e' che il caro vecchio buon senso. E' la mia natura, non e' una strategia, ho gia' sperimentato questo mio modo di essere qunado mi sono separata 20 anni fa.
> 
> ...


ciao divina...io non credo di volere quello che avevo prima perché mi fa troppo male solo il pensiero. è vero quando dicono che nella vita si muore piu volte...io con il tradimento sono morta. e adesso malgrado viva con lui... continuo a tormentarmi con domande sui miei sentimenti.  è come se fossi in un limbo...sono un'ignava . tempo fa in un intervento ironicamente dissi che ero stata figa a tenermelo e usarlo.  fui mal interpretata da parecchi perche sentivano che avevo offeso chi aveva avuto il coraggio di troncare. oggi invidio chi ha le idee chiare. perché io sto con lui...non l'ho lasciato e nemmeno l'ho perdonato. sono schiava di me stessa....x quello ho ammirato la tua voglia netta di ricostruire. e la capacità di razionalizzare il tutto. ma è anche vero che la vita ti aveva già messo alka prova...forse come dicono quel che non ti uccide ti fortifica... spero di aver fortificato qualcosa di me...ti abbraccio anch'io ;-)


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il motivo ... si, me lo hai dato ...
> 
> ...


Ok non sei più in ignore, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.

Il motivo te lo dato, lo hai letto, lo devi accettare altrimenti non ha senso se non nella misura in cui vuoi solo provocarmi. E la continuazione del post che ho quotato è una provocazione che colgo e a cui rispondo andando ot per come sei andata tu. 

Chi ha mai parlato con te di offendere profondamente?

Chi ha mai parlato  che tu hai lo scopo di voler piacere? 

Non voglio offendere, sei tu stessa che offendi la tua intelligenza, anche perchè di cosa stai parlando visto che eri in ignore? e visto che i discorsi qua discussi non centrano una cippa con quello di cui stiamo parlando adesso. 

Ricordati che per il quieto vivere eri in ignore, in ignore per la quiete dei vari thread e delle cazzate  a cui sto rispondendo, perchè sono delle inutili cazzate che non servono assolutamente a nessuno, nè tantomeno a me, a quanto pare servono a te, altrimenti non avrebbe senso sapere di essere in ignore e continuare a provocare. 

Il bello sai qual'è ? che colgo esattamente la provocazione, ma è inutile tanto quanto la risposta che ti ho appena scritto. 

Chi ben mi conosce cara sienne sa anche che ci sono modi e modi per prendermi, provocarmi è soltanto uno stimolo per avere risposte precise alla provocazione. Colpa tua che eri in ignore e te ne sei strafregata. potevi rispondere ai miei post non ti avrei letto, ma continuare a quotarmi per farti leggere e togliere l'ignore per togliere la notifica ne è stato un atto non di intelligenza ma di stupidità.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho pensato ma non osavo scrivertelo.
> Per me il nodo è questo.
> Tu stai cercando di convincerti che nonostante quello che ha fatto è sempre lui, stai cercando di integrare quell'aspetto nell'immagine che hai amato di lui.
> Non ci riesci.
> Lui è tutte quelle cose lì. Tu ami quell'uomo lì con tutte quelle cose?



Il nuovo aspetto che ha preso lui è entrato ormai nella mia testa, dopo tanta incredulità.
Mi sento esattamente come Circe: mi sto interrogando sui miei sentimenti, su ciò che provo ora.
Questo quando sono in vena di introspezione perché spesso vivo la mia giornata in completo distacco e questo è un bene per me: la mia mente riposa e sono più serena.:smile:


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il tradimento ti scarnifica.
> hai deciso di restare, allora dovrai capire che sarai diversa.
> si tratta appunto di ricostruire?...e con la persona che malgrado tutto
> è diventata vittima e artefice del tuo stato d'animo.
> ...




Tutti ricominciano con o senza di "loro".
La capacità di adattamento dell'essere umano è enorme e questo è consolante.
Mi sono sempre detta: "in un modo o nell'altro ne uscirò" e ancora lo penso.

Spider, che dire del tuo post?
...mi hai lasciato senza fiato mentre lo leggevo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Assolutamente si.


 non ho capito nulla.

Non si può far assurgere la propria esperienza e il proprio sentire a paradigma.
Io non sono poligama manco per niente e conosco moltissime persone come me.
Non pretendo di far parte della maggioranza ma neanche voglio sentir negare il mio essere come se mi dichiarassi in un modo per qualche motivo d'immagine che non mi interessa e non so a chi potrebbe interessare qui.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il nuovo aspetto che ha preso lui è entrato ormai nella mia testa, dopo tanta incredulità.
> Mi sento esattamente come Circe: mi sto interrogando sui miei sentimenti, su ciò che provo ora.
> Questo quando sono in vena di introspezione perché spesso vivo la mia giornata in completo distacco e questo è un bene per me: la mia mente riposa e sono più serena.:smile:


Ho conversato proprio fino a mezzora fa con una mia vicina (70 anni, 4 figli, numerosi nipoti) che ha concluso che si ritrova con un marito che non conosce perché hanno sempre avuto vite separate, lui fuori a lavorare e lei a occuparsi della famiglia e lui che rientrava e stava muto, e che per questo lei ha sostenuto le figlie che hanno riconosciuto di non poter vivere con un estraneo e si sono separate.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok non sei più in ignore, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
> 
> Il motivo te lo dato, lo hai letto, lo devi accettare altrimenti non ha senso se non nella misura in cui vuoi solo provocarmi. E la continuazione del post che ho quotato è una provocazione che colgo e a cui rispondo andando ot per come sei andata tu.
> 
> ...




Ciao

sono libera di leggere, ignorare, sorpassare, rispondere ... 

marchi tutti i thread. persino il mio mentre mi tieni su ignore ... 

ho risposto con argomenti ad una tua affermazione. 
hai preso posizione, e da lì ha preso la giostra del quotare. 

comunque, faccio quello che voglio ... il più delle volte sorpasso
certe affermazioni allucinanti e contraddittorie! Altre volte, mi scappa il dito ... 

Ma leggo, che sei pure bugiardo. Eh, io con le bugie non ho armi. 
Potrei ... ma non farei mai cose del genere. 
Per delle cretinate non mi abbasso a certi livelli ... 

Comunque ... non sono poligama, solo così, tanto per precisare ... 
E non ho tradito, per riequilibrare. Ho sempre preso di petto 
con tutte le conseguenze del caso ... 
Anche questo, solo così ... tanto per ... 

Ad ognuno le proprie esperienze ... 

sienne


----------



## Circe (23 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E come si vince l'orgoglio ferito?
> Io ne devo avere in sovrabbondanza...
> A parte tutto, penso sul serio che gli esseri umani siano proprio programmati in questo modo, è un evento che va contro natura, come ha detto qualcun'altro.
> Non si accetta che il nostro uomo abbia preferito un'altra, anche se temporaneamente.
> ...


diletta. ...mi rubi i pensieri. ...sembra che stiamo vivendo le stesse fasi...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono libera di leggere, ignorare, sorpassare, rispondere ...
> 
> ...


Non sei in ignore. adesso ti leggo, ciò non vuol dire che voglio un qualche tipo di scambio con te, significa solo che non sei ignore, significa solo che ti leggo, per cui in base a tutto ciò ne esce solo un'esternazione bugiardo dillo a qualche altra persona. maleducata.


----------



## mic (23 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Invece ho sempre pensato il contrario, e ancora lo penso, e cioè che un cattolico dovrebbe avere timore di Dio.
> Forse perché è così che mi sento io.


il perdono non è concettuale...ma un vero atto di fede. Probabilmente la cosa più difficile da fare a questo mondo.
Per chiunque.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non ho capito nulla.
> 
> Non si può far assurgere la propria esperienza e il proprio sentire a paradigma.


Mi fa piacere che ci sei arrivata.
Stampatelo come promemoria.

Ma penso che tu non abbia ben chiaro che cosa sia un paradigma...
dal greco....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Assolutamente si.


Grande.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> il perdono non è concettuale...ma un vero atto di fede. Probabilmente la cosa più difficile da fare a questo mondo.
> Per chiunque.


Naaaa...
Non è difficile...
Dipende molto da quanto tu sai ridurre ai minimi termini il male ricevuto...
E dipende moltissimo dal guadagno che ne hai...

Sempre sostengo che la filosofia del perdono è esposta magistralmente nella parabola del figliol prodigo.
Quel padre ci rimise l'eredità, la parte dei beni che spettava al figlio.

Ma ha indietro suo figlio.

Ma signore miei...
Come non perdonare a chi è sinceramente pentito?
E cavoli lo vedi una persona sinceramente pentita no?

No eh?

Impariamo ad essere tolleranti
Impariamo a perdonare
quando veniamo perdonati.

Osserviamo invece come il non perdonare
crea alle volte
dei cani rabbiosi.

Ne vale la pena?

Ok ha tradito
Ma ora è lì con te no?

Pensate ai veri guai del tradimento...
I veri guai....

Pensate a chi passa una vita infame accanto al partner sbagliato...
Non lo ama ma lo usa...
Ne abusa...

Un bel giorno trova chi lo ama.

E si dice
Ma che vita infame ho fatto con sta persona...

Ecco che farò.
Gli dico che l'ho tradito così ho la scusa bona per farmi mollare....
E posso correre a braccia aperte verso chi mi ama...

Pensate poter dire...
Mi hai così trattato male accanto a te
che mi sono risolto perfino a tradirti...pur de avere un attimo di serenità e calore umano...


----------



## mic (24 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Naaaa...
> Non è difficile...
> Dipende molto da quanto tu sai ridurre ai minimi termini il male ricevuto...
> E dipende moltissimo dal guadagno che ne hai...
> ...


Conte , quella parabola spiega come funzione il pentimento e perdono, non solo per i cristiano ma in generale.
Ma il padre che perdona il figlio pentito del proprio comportamento è qualcuno che oggi è difficile trovare.
Così come è difficile trovare il pentimento vero.
C'è molta più convenienza in uno o nell' altro di quanto si creda.


----------



## Sole (24 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> E così anche io sono finita nel magico mondo dei tradimenti.
> 
> ...


Cara Divina, non so se sono la persona giusta per infonderti quell'ottimismo di cui dici di avere bisogno. Io sono stata tradita e per un bel po' ci ho creduto davvero, ma alla fine in quel NOI di cui tu parli non mi ci sono trovata più... e l'ho lasciato.

Penso che comunque un matrimonio valga sempre un tentativo di ricostruzione. Tenendo presente che sarà davvero una ricostruzione, con tutto ciò che comporta. In primis la demolizione di tante cose che c'erano e sembravano consolidate.

Io penso che l'alternanza degli stati d'animo l'avrai già sperimentata... conoscerai già la sensazione di poter affrontare tutto, di risentirlo vicino, di entusiasmo che, però, si alterna a quella di rabbia e tristezza per qualcosa che si è perso per sempre... è un lutto, e come tale va affrontato.
Sicuramente occorre ritrovare un rapporto più diretto con se stessi. A volte dentro una coppia questo rapporto si perde un po', è l'altra faccia della medaglia, il prezzo che si paga per amare 
Ritrovandosi soli, e intendo soli dentro, è bene recuperare quel rapporto, fatto anche di un sano egoismo e cura per se stessi.
Abbiamo anche bisogno di prenderci del tempo per leccarci le ferite, quando ne sentiamo bisogno.

L'importante è che tu senta sempre quel NOI come una casa in cui rientrare... se si perde questo, com'è capitato a me, non c'è più spazio per recuperare.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Cara Divina, non so se sono la persona giusta per infonderti quell'ottimismo di cui dici di avere bisogno. Io sono stata tradita e per un bel po' ci ho creduto davvero, ma alla fine in quel NOI di cui tu parli non mi ci sono trovata più... e l'ho lasciato.
> 
> Penso che comunque un matrimonio valga sempre un tentativo di ricostruzione. Tenendo presente che sarà davvero una ricostruzione, con tutto ciò che comporta. In primis la demolizione di tante cose che c'erano e sembravano consolidate.
> 
> ...


Cara Sole, grazie della tua testimonianza. Ovviamente in questo momento mi piace sentire storie a lieto fine, ma sto incominciado a pensare che forse il lieto fine non abbia una faccia sola.

Comunque, si', ho sperimentato tutta la gamma di emozioni, che ho forse erroneamente chiamato giostra e che piu' correttamente Circe ha definito montagne russe. Non che sia finito il ballo, ma adesso il mio umore e' un po' piu' stabile per piu' giorni a fila, e mi capita molto piu' spesso di ridere insieme a lui.

Mi sono data diversi obiettivi:
- capire se lui e' tornato per davvero, e questo, a mano a mano che passano i giorni mi pare di si'.
- capire se mi piace la persona che lui e' ora e se conoscendola ora potrei innamorarmene
- capire se il NOI che possiamo ri-costruire sia appunto un luogo dove star bene con lui, che mi conferma ogni giorno che e' questo che lui vuole.

Francamente non mi prefiggo di salvare il matrimonio a tutti i costi, i figli sono grandi (uno e' fuori casa) non abbiamo problemi economici particolari e - a parte dover spiegare alle famiglie cosa e' successo e al fatto che lui assolutamente dice che mi ama e non puo' vivere senza di me - non vedrei impedimenti particolari a porre fine alla nostra unione. Saremo genitori, in futuro nonni e magari anche vecchi amici, ma io non posso pensare di stare in coppia solo per quieto vivere. 

Quello che voglio non e' quel che avevo prima, cioe' un matrimonio, rivoglio il mio uomo, il mio amico, il mio complice ovviamente cambiato dall'esperienza, ma presente, vicino a me, con cui ricostruire una relazione d'amore su nuove basi:
- io non sono piu' la stessa di prima
- lui non e' piu' lo stesso di prima
- dobbiamo ricostruire un percorso di fiducia che parta non piu' dal "non ti tradiro' mai" che suonerebbe come una beffa, oltre che una bugia, ma dal fatto che ci scegliamo ogni giorno perche' questo e' quello che vogliamo.

Non sono ottimista, perche' l'obiettivo e' davvero ambizioso, ma sono possibilsta, perche' avverto la sua volonta' di farcela (oltre che il suo dispiacere per non avere capito prima cosa ha rischiato di perdere, cioe' ME), anche se in questo momento sono io l'anello debole, ancora troppo minato dalla nausea della giostra. Cio' vorrei comprendere e' se oltre all'orgoglio ferito ci sia altro che mi fa dubitare, perche' l'orgoglio puo' anche andare a quel paese se dall'altra parte c'e' l'uomo con cui vuoi dividere quel poco o tanto di vita che ti resta, godendo delle cose di ogni giorno, ormai liberi della maggior parte dei casini e stanchezze che caratterizzano le coppie piu' giovani.

Di una cosa sono certa, quando davanti a te hai anni di vita di coppia + che di famiglia, e' la maturita' e la vecchiaia da trascorrere insieme il benessere di te stessa in quella coppia l'unico faro che ti deve guidare. Altrimenti tanto vale stare da soli.

Quello che mi piacerebbe capire sono i tempi. Mi rendo conto che sono cose soggettive. Tu quanto tempo hai impiegato a capire che quel NOI ti stava stretto?


----------



## Diletta (24 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Cara Sole, grazie della tua testimonianza. Ovviamente in questo momento mi piace sentire storie a lieto fine, ma sto incominciado a pensare che forse il lieto fine non abbia una faccia sola.
> 
> Comunque, si', ho sperimentato tutta la gamma di emozioni, che ho forse erroneamente chiamato giostra e che piu' correttamente Circe ha definito montagne russe. Non che sia finito il ballo, ma adesso il mio umore e' un po' piu' stabile per piu' giorni a fila, e mi capita molto piu' spesso di ridere insieme a lui.
> 
> ...




Divina, quel
"non ti tradirò mai"
è inteso come "non ti tradirò PIU'"
o sei aperta alla possibilità che potrebbe accadere di nuovo nel corso della vita, magari sotto le vesti di una scappatella occasionale su cui un matrimonio ben fondato ci potrebbe passare sopra come un qualcosa che non interferisce sul vostro rapporto di coppia?


----------



## Diletta (24 Novembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> Conte , quella parabola spiega come funzione il pentimento e perdono, non solo per i cristiano ma in generale.
> *Ma il padre che perdona il figlio pentito del proprio comportamento è qualcuno che oggi è difficile trovare.*
> Così come è difficile trovare il pentimento vero.
> C'è molta più convenienza in uno o nell' altro di quanto si creda.




Qui dissento.
Da genitore mi sento di dire che l'amore che lega un padre o una madre ad un figlio è talmente forte che diventa quasi spontaneo e istintivo il perdonare.
Probabilmente anche in caso di mancato pentimento dal parte del figlio (ma su questo non ne sono sicura).


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il tradimento ti scarnifica.
> hai deciso di restare, allora dovrai capire che sarai diversa.
> si tratta appunto di ricostruire?...e con la persona che malgrado tutto
> è diventata vittima e artefice del tuo stato d'animo.
> ...


Si è diversi certo.
ma perchè in peggio?
Alla fine, e parlo di traditori non seriali, tutti noi  sbagliamo.

Perchè c'è questa incapacità di accettare?
Ripeto sempre che siamo solo umani.
Che siamo individui con debolezze.
Si è caduti.
Si è fatto del male.
Alla persona che ci sta vicina e anche a noi.
Perchè il "traditore" NON seriale ha fatto uno sbaglio.
E si interroga su questo. Si scarnifica l'anima pensando che avrebbe potuto NON farlo.
Insomma...
L'errore è grande certo.
Ma quando questo è ammesso.
Perchè l'amore, il vissuto prima non aiuta a recuperare?

Io mi rifiuto di credere che io e Mattia siamo delle mosche bianche.
Ha tradito da vera merda umana.
Si è comportato che peggio forse non poteva.
Eppure è sempre lui.
Quel tradimento ora me lo fa vedere tutto intero.
E sinceramente molto meglio di prima quando diceva che lui non avrebbe mai tradito. Che la fedeltà era un valore assoluto.
Ora è umano.
Un umano che ha sbagliato con cui ho ricostruito.
E ripeto per l'ennesima volta che preferisco la nostra coppia ora che prima.
perchè adesso so chi ho davanti. So le sue debolezze.
E anche le sue forze.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao divina...io non credo di volere quello che avevo prima perché mi fa troppo male solo il pensiero. è vero quando dicono che nella vita si muore piu volte...io con il tradimento sono morta. e adesso malgrado viva con lui... continuo a tormentarmi con domande sui miei sentimenti.  è come se fossi in un limbo...sono un'ignava . *tempo fa in un intervento ironicamente dissi che ero stata figa a tenermelo e usarlo.  fui mal interpretata da parecchi perche sentivano che avevo offeso chi aveva avuto il coraggio di troncare.* oggi invidio chi ha le idee chiare. perché io sto con lui...non l'ho lasciato e nemmeno l'ho perdonato. sono schiava di me stessa....x quello ho ammirato la tua voglia netta di ricostruire. e la capacità di razionalizzare il tutto. ma è anche vero che la vita ti aveva già messo alka prova...forse come dicono quel che non ti uccide ti fortifica... spero di aver fortificato qualcosa di me...ti abbraccio anch'io ;-)



....mal interpretata?
No scusa.
Chi sono quei 4 craniolesi del cazzo che ti hanno mal interpretato?
Cosa ti hanno detto?


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Qui dissento.
> Da genitore mi sento di *dire che l'amore che lega un padre o una madre ad un figlio è talmente forte che diventa quasi spontaneo e istintivo il perdonare.*
> Probabilmente anche in caso di mancato pentimento dal parte del figlio (ma su questo non ne sono sicura).



No.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Parto dal neretto.
> Quando si viene traditi da fastidio tutto a prescindere.
> Io invece ho rischiato seriamente di perdere Mattia, il mio compagno, perchè si era "innamorato" di lei ( e lei di lui) quindi ho dovuto dare battaglia e avrei preferito di gran lunga non dover entrare "nei cazzi suoi" a gamba tesa come ho fatto.
> ma i due mi ci hanno trascinata praticamente per i capelli e non sai quanto ho fatto finta di non vedere e sentire.
> ...


verde mio e ricambio gli sputi


----------



## Diletta (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.




Tebe Tebe, non essere così categorica!
Se non mi sbaglio non sei (ancora) genitrice, quindi non puoi essere consapevole di cosa significhi ciò. :smile:


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tebe Tebe, non essere così categorica!
> Se non mi sbaglio non sei (ancora) genitrice, quindi non puoi essere consapevole di cosa significhi ciò. :smile:


ma sono figlia.
Tu parlavi del perdono dei genitori a prescindere quasi.
Nel mio caso non è stato e non è così.

Parlo da figlia.

E non sarò mai genitore.


----------



## sienne (24 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sei in ignore. adesso ti leggo, ciò non vuol dire che voglio un qualche tipo di scambio con te, significa solo che non sei ignore, significa solo che ti leggo, per cui in base a tutto ciò ne esce solo un'esternazione bugiardo dillo a qualche altra persona. maleducata.



Ciao

sorvolo e passo subito al dunque ... 

in italiano si usa dire di aspettare affinché passi la bufera ... mi sembra. 

da noi si usa dire, invece ... 

_La vida no es esperar a que la tormenta pase. Es aprender a bailar bajo la lluvia.

_Inizia a ballare ... e lascia perdere le cavolate. 
Lo sai, che non me ne sto ferma ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sorvolo e passo subito al dunque ...
> 
> ...


----------



## sienne (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>




Ciao


c'è anche un altro detto in tedesco ... dice un'altra cosa. 
mi serve come riserva ... :mrgreen: ... tempi duri ... :rotfl: ...


bello rileggerti, comunque ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> c'è anche un altro detto in tedesco ... dice un'altra cosa.
> ...



tempi....duri?
Duri nel senso di pipini duri?

*
DOVE?????????????*


----------



## sienne (24 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tempi....duri?
> Duri nel senso di pipini duri?
> 
> *
> DOVE?????????????*



Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... pssssss ... affari interni ... :mrgreen: ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (24 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sorvolo e passo subito al dunque ...
> 
> ...


Già, non te ne stai mai ferma, ma una mano, anzi un bel calcio per farti fare una piroetta te lo darei molto volentieri. 
Sempre con garbo e gentilezza, perchè le donne non si toccano nemmeno con un fiore, e sienne altro che donna. 

:smile::bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2013)

Ci si mette insieme spesso senza sapere perché lo stiamo facendo noi, figuriamoci l'altro.
Per chiarire se non le ragioni, almeno gli impegni che ci si assume è stato inventato il matrimonio e altrove anche altri tipi di unione e perfino contratti prematrimoniali dettagliati che stabiliscono impegni e "sanzioni".
Quando ci si prende quegli impegni tanti pensano che siano pure formalità e che poi andrà come ci farà comodo. altri ci credono e si impegnano.
Se per uno dei due la fedeltà o almeno la lealtà e la sincerità è davvero importante e questa cosa viene detta e ridetta mille volte nel corso del tempo, chi tradisce sa che per farlo deve tradire quel patto chiaro e ribadito e non una formula pre-confezionata.
Dopo ci si può rimettere insieme e passare sopra all'accaduto e fare un nuovo patto, sapendo che lo si sta facendo con chi ha già tradito un altro patto.
Lo si fa per tante ragioni, tra le quali ci può essere l'amore, ma anche interessi personali, sociali, economici.
Nessuno può giudicare chi fa questa scelta. Così nessuno può giudicare chi non riesce a trovare ragioni sufficienti per restare insieme.
In entrambi i casi si sa che l'errore compiuto è consistito nel non rispettare il patto e la difficoltà è nel tornare a credere che quella persona possa essere affidabile quando afferma che rispetterà il nuovo patto.


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Divina, quel
> "non ti tradirò mai"
> è inteso come "non ti tradirò PIU'"
> o sei aperta alla possibilità che potrebbe accadere di nuovo nel corso della vita, magari sotto le vesti di una scappatella occasionale su cui un matrimonio ben fondato ci potrebbe passare sopra come un qualcosa che non interferisce sul vostro rapporto di coppia?


Quel che dico e' che non possiamo piu' formulare una promessa in questi termini (usando cioe' iltermine MAI). Per il resto, non credevo prima e non credo oggi che una scappatella Anche occasionale NON interferisca sul mio rapporto di coppia.  E la nostra esperienza lo ha dimostrato. Quindi la mia visione delle cose non esclude che possa accadere, ma cio' avra' come conseguenza la fine certa della nostra coppia.

Un caro saluto.


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si mette insieme spesso senza sapere perché lo stiamo facendo noi, figuriamoci l'altro.
> Per chiarire se non le ragioni, almeno gli impegni che ci si assume è stato inventato il matrimonio e altrove anche altri tipi di unione e perfino contratti prematrimoniali dettagliati che stabiliscono impegni e "sanzioni".
> Quando ci si prende quegli impegni tanti pensano che siano pure formalità e che poi andrà come ci farà comodo. altri ci credono e si impegnano.
> Se per uno dei due la fedeltà o almeno la lealtà e la sincerità è davvero importante e questa cosa viene detta e ridetta mille volte nel corso del tempo, chi tradisce sa che per farlo deve tradire quel patto chiaro e ribadito e non una formula pre-confezionata.
> ...


Analisi perfetta.


----------



## Sole (24 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Quello che mi piacerebbe capire sono i tempi. Mi rendo conto che sono cose soggettive. Tu quanto tempo hai impiegato a capire che quel NOI ti stava stretto?


Non lo so. Lo capivo a momenti... nei due anni in cui sono rimasta con lui andavo e venivo.
Poi una mattina mi sono svegliata e ho capito che volevo liberarmi da quel NOI per sempre. E' stata una certezza limpida e inequivocabile, fortissima. L'ho lasciato subito, appeno l'ho sentita, senza lasciar passare nemmeno un giorno. Non me ne sono mai pentita, anzi.


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Non lo so. Lo capivo a momenti... nei due anni in cui sono rimasta con lui andavo e venivo.
> Poi una mattina mi sono svegliata e ho capito che volevo liberarmi da quel NOI per sempre. E' stata una certezza limpida e inequivocabile, fortissima. L'ho lasciato subito, appeno l'ho sentita, senza lasciar passare nemmeno un giorno. Non me ne sono mai pentita, anzi.


Due anni dunque, grazie.

Non ho dubbi che se dovesse essermi chiaramente limpido ed evidente farei lo stesso.

Un caro saluto


----------



## devastata (24 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Non lo so. Lo capivo a momenti... nei due anni in cui sono rimasta con lui andavo e venivo.
> Poi una mattina mi sono svegliata e ho capito che volevo liberarmi da quel NOI per sempre. E' stata una certezza limpida e inequivocabile, fortissima. L'ho lasciato subito, appeno l'ho sentita, senza lasciar passare nemmeno un giorno. Non me ne sono mai pentita, anzi.


Io ci ho impiegato nove mesi, tra fasi diverse, poi ho capito che non era giusto continuare a pensarci, sofrirci e meno ancora piangerci e ho chiuso. Potro' pentirmi di tutto tranne di averlo lasciato.

Sicuramente lui non ha speso troppe energie per ricominciare, come prima mi dava per scontata.

Ha fatto male i conti.

Sul fatto che Non sapevano cosa rischiavano tradendo, beh, troppo comodo pensarci dopo e stupirsi delle conseguenze.


----------



## sienne (24 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io ci ho impiegato nove mesi, tra fasi diverse, poi ho capito che non era giusto continuare a pensarci, sofrirci e meno ancora piangerci e ho chiuso. Potro' pentirmi di tutto tranne di averlo lasciato.
> 
> Sicuramente lui non ha speso troppe energie per ricominciare, come prima mi dava per scontata.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

la domanda è molto legittima. ma dipende anche molto da lui,
dal tipo di tradimento e da cosa lo ha spinto ... 

Solo per me, ho capito abbastanza presto che un NOI ci può essere. 
Ma poi, bisogna essere assolutamente in due a remare verso un nuovo NOI. 
Ho remato quattro anni. :unhappy: ... :smile:  E lui sembrava di farcela ... lo ha veramente voluto. 
Anche se non ha accettato una condizione, ma ne ha fatte tante, veramente. 
Ma alla fine ho notato, che un punto cruciale ... rimaneva. 
Una sua insoddisfazione di fondo. Questo punto, ci riportava a quello che eravamo. 
Dovevo ritornare a riempire questo buco suo ... No. La vita è troppo imprevedibile. 
E io, non volevo ritornare a prendere quel posto. 
Ero passata oltre nel frattempo. Non potevo più ritornare lì.

Ora, che me ne sono andata, non è solo disposto a compiere la condizione,
ma vuole lavorare su questo suo aspetto e mi ha proposto vari modelli di famiglia. 

Non lo so ... a momenti ho solo bisogno di stare sola. 
Quattro anni sono dannatamente tanti. 
E se bastava andarsene, per fagli muovere le chiappe ... 
Non lo so. Per ora, sto fuori da ogni cosa. Non ne voglio più sapere. 
Sono molto stanca ... veramente esausta. 

sienne


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la domanda è molto legittima. ma dipende anche molto da lui,
> dal tipo di tradimento e da cosa lo ha spinto ...
> ...



Questo sicuramente. Io in questo momento ho davanti un uomo che sta accettando tutte le condizioni da me poste. Tutte, senza esclusione. Vediamo se dura.

Ciao!


----------



## Divì (24 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io ci ho impiegato nove mesi, tra fasi diverse, poi ho capito che non era giusto continuare a pensarci, sofrirci e meno ancora piangerci e ho chiuso. Potro' pentirmi di tutto tranne di averlo lasciato.
> 
> Sicuramente lui non ha speso troppe energie per ricominciare, come prima mi dava per scontata.
> 
> ...


Io non ho detto che tutti i traditori non sanno cosa rischiano tradendo, ma che *mio marito *non si era reso conto, per motivi anche complessi che riguardano la sua storia e che abbiamo esplorato in questi ormai quattro mesi. 
Grande parte del lavoro fatto insieme riguarda anche la presa di coscienza della responsabilita' e delle possibili conseguenze. Come dire che un percorso di condivisione del perdono passa anche per prendere le distanze da cio' che si e' SCELTO di fare, comprendere che si tratta di scelte, che non ci sono cose che capitano o a cui non ci possiamo sottrarre. Vedo che si tratta di un processo doloroso anche per lui.

Questo non significa che giustifichi in alcun modo cio' che ha fatto, ma (cit) si dice il peccato non il peccatore ....

Si e' dimostrato un uomo piu' immaturo di quel che credessi, questo si', piu' fragile delle mie aspettative. Ma e' stato anche male, l'esperienza potrebbe averlo portato a migliorare e io mi sento di dargli una possibilita'. Al momento cio' che vedo mi aiuta parecchio.

Certo se dovessi davvero faticare tanto a smettere di piangere e di pensarci, o se avessi la percezione che oltre all'orgoglio ferito altre intuizioni si stanno facendo strada....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che tutti i traditori non sanno cosa rischiano tradendo, ma che *mio marito *non si era reso conto, per motivi anche complessi che riguardano la sua storia e che abbiamo esplorato in questi ormai quattro mesi.
> Grande parte del lavoro fatto insieme riguarda anche la presa di coscienza della responsabilita' e delle possibili conseguenze. Come dire che un percorso di condivisione del perdono passa anche per prendere le distanze da cio' che si e' SCELTO di fare, comprendere che si tratta di scelte, che non ci sono cose che capitano o a cui non ci possiamo sottrarre. Vedo che si tratta di un processo doloroso anche per lui.
> 
> Questo non significa che giustifichi in alcun modo cio' che ha fatto, ma (cit) si dice il peccato non il peccatore ....
> ...


Ognuno fa la sua strada per capire che può ricominciare davvero o per capire che è impossibile.
Non esistono scorciatoie.


----------



## sienne (25 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Questo sicuramente. Io in questo momento ho davanti un uomo che sta accettando tutte le condizioni da me poste. Tutte, senza esclusione. Vediamo se dura.
> 
> Ciao!




Ciao Divina,

come condizione avevo posto solo una. l'aveva accettata, senza se e senza ma. 
volevo solo un aiuto da fuori per me e per noi. perché certe cose, te le senti dentro. 
lo sentivo, che il tutto sarebbe stato un passo più lungo della mia gamba. 
lui ha affrontato prima se stesso ... ma poi, tira e molla ... tira e molla ... 
il tempo passa e lui ha pensato che oramai non ve ne era più bisogno. 
ha fatto molto male i calcoli. l'aiuto per me, me lo sono preso ... 
ma il noi, non è cresciuto o trasformato più di tanto. perciò, un consiglio 
te lo dò, rifletti anche un po' sui tempi. che sono pentiti e che ci vogliono 
un bene dell'anima ci sta, altro che ... lo ho percepito più che forte. 
ma non sempre basta ... il lavoro alla fine, bisogna farlo ... 

sienne


----------



## Circe (25 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....mal interpretata?
> No scusa.
> Chi sono quei 4 craniolesi del cazzo che ti hanno mal interpretato?
> Cosa ti hanno detto?


ciao bella, mi fa piacere rileggerti.
tutto risolto....ero stata davvero credibile nella mia veste ironica......


----------



## Circe (25 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Divina,
> 
> come condizione avevo posto solo una. l'aveva accettata, senza se e senza ma.
> volevo *solo un aiuto da fuori* per me e *per noi*. perché certe cose, te le senti dentro.
> ...


anche il mio lui ha pensato di non averne bisogno. e il semplice fatto che fa vedere che è una cosa che interessa solo me, me l'ha fatto scadere di brutto.
Ammazzano e con "scusa ho sbagliato" credono che si risolva tutto.
Io non l'ho piu' chiesto...avrebbe dovuto lui implorarmi di farlo insieme. Invece no.....la malata sono io. Lui è sano e non gli serve uno strizzacervelli solo per sprecare soldi.
si fottesse allora.....


----------



## Divì (25 Novembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> anche il mio lui ha pensato di non averne bisogno. e il semplice fatto che fa vedere che è una cosa che interessa solo me, me l'ha fatto scadere di brutto.
> Ammazzano e con "scusa ho sbagliato" credono che si risolva tutto.
> Io non l'ho piu' chiesto...avrebbe dovuto lui implorarmi di farlo insieme. Invece no.....la malata sono io. Lui è sano e non gli serve uno strizzacervelli solo per sprecare soldi.
> si fottesse allora.....


Mi sento fortunata. Io sono stata in analisi qualche anno, intendo tornare a fare qualche seduta per elaborare meglio il lutto, non certo per farmi "aggiustare".

Lui si e' reso disponibile, qualora il percorso che stiamo facendo insieme non fosse sufficiente, sebbene sia abbastanza chiaro quale fosse la sua situazione emotiva "prima" del fatto, e quale sia stato il punto di non ritorno.

Anche se, devo dire, mio marito piu' che "scusa ho sbagliato" ripete quasi ossessivamente "non doveva succedere, non ne valeva la pena".

Non so se sia meglio o peggio.

In ogni caso credo che loro abbiano solo l'ansia di vederci "felici" per togliersi un peso..


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2013)

Gli ultimo post scritti hanno come comune denominatore soltanto la voglia di non voler vedere l'evidenza. 

Tutti siamo capaci di pensare o di scrivere che lo sbaglio è stato del traditore. E se per caso qualcuno pensa o scrive che parte della colpa è propria, mente a se stesso perchè si prende in giro da solo. 

Ne è conferma lo stare ancora assieme e portare il dolore dentro per troppo tempo. Le risposte ci sono le conosciamo, semplicemente non vogliamo accettarle. 

Il traditore è colui/lei che non vuole parlare dell'accaduto.
Il tradito è colui/lei che inizialmente deve domandare, lo sente dentro, lo vuole, lo ESIGE. 

Il dopo è soltanto un riuscire a metabolizzare il tutto e renderlo accettabile nella forma in cui riusciamo a renderlo accettabile. E' il tempo che ci vuole, ma siamo noi che facciamo il tempo, e chi ci ha tradito non possiamo torturare vita natural durante. 

Scontare un dolore per uscirne fuori è soltanto merito proprio con la collaborazione di chi ci ha tradito. 
Riuscire a darsi totalmente la colpa per il dolore che ancora si prova se è passato troppo tempo dal tradimento è difficile accettarlo, ma è così. 

In più è anche una presa in giro per se stessi  per chi ci ha tradito e il benessere della famiglia che vive in uno stato  quasi catatonico.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Quel che dico e' che non possiamo piu' formulare una promessa in questi termini (usando cioe' iltermine MAI). Per il resto, non credevo prima e non credo oggi che una scappatella Anche occasionale NON interferisca sul mio rapporto di coppia.  *E la nostra esperienza lo ha dimostrato*. Quindi la mia visione delle cose non esclude che possa accadere, ma cio' avra' come conseguenza la fine certa della nostra coppia.
> 
> Un caro saluto.



Però, e scusami se insisto, la relazione che ha avuto tuo marito non è stata una scappatella, intesa come un "mordi e fuggi" e neanche una breve avventura. 
(O devo andare a rileggermi il tuo primo post perché non ho capito niente...?)
Questo per evidenziare la differenza che passa fra scappatella e relazione.
Hanno due valenze diverse, ma soprattutto due pesi diversi nella loro valutazione.
Questo per me, s'intende.


----------



## sienne (25 Novembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> anche il mio lui ha pensato di non averne bisogno. e il semplice fatto che fa vedere che è una cosa che interessa solo me, me l'ha fatto scadere di brutto.
> Ammazzano e con "scusa ho sbagliato" credono che si risolva tutto.
> Io non l'ho piu' chiesto...avrebbe dovuto lui implorarmi di farlo insieme. Invece no.....la malata sono io. Lui è sano e non gli serve uno strizzacervelli solo per sprecare soldi.
> si fottesse allora.....



Ciao Circe,

credo, di sapere perché lui non ha voluto andare alla fine. come il tuo, anche il mio non è stato un tradimento così ... 
e lui ha avuto mooooolti più problemi che io, nell'accettarlo che è stato così. Cioè, io ho attribuito alcune cose ad una situazione fuori dal comune, e lo è anche stato in effetti. Ma lui oltre ad aver tradito, ha anche rischiato di compromettere cose molto delicate ... la mia salute e il benessere della figlia. Questo lui, non se lo ha perdonato. E ha fatto di tutto e di più per dimostrarmi (che non vi era bisogno. avevo bisogno di altro!) che era affidabile. Ma lo ha fatto solo per se stesso. E così alla fine, sempre lui è stato l'argomento. Mi svegliava di notte per parlare ... e io ascoltavo ecc. ecc. Ma i casini miei, le ho affrontati da sola. Anche se so, quanto ha sofferto nel vedermi combattere con unghie e denti ... ma una manina mi sarebbe stato d'aiuto, sinceramente. Sia per ciò che stavo passando per una questione mia, sia per questa storia nostra. Lo so, che è quasi crollato quando gli ho detto ... ti sei talmente sforzato per dimostrare che sei affidabile, invece hai dimostrato il contrario ... dove eri, anche questa volta, quando avevo bisogno d'aiuto? ... Sono cattiva? Forse ... Ma tanto vale fare da soli a questo punto. A me dispiace da morire. Ma non ritorno a riprendere il ruolo di prima ... Nada, no quiero escuchar mas ... quiero vivir! Por Dios! No ablo de ser feliz, pero almeno llevar una vida tranquila, no puedo? 

un abrazo muy fuerte! 


sienne


----------



## Sole (25 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Due anni dunque, grazie.
> 
> Non ho dubbi che se dovesse essermi chiaramente limpido ed evidente farei lo stesso.
> 
> Un caro saluto


Io ti auguro di cuore che quella certezza tu non debba sentirla mai. Sono fermamente convinta che un'unione di lunga data con figli meriti una possibilità... le motivazioni per cui si tradisce possono essere tante e varie e non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.

Io ad esempio non ho lasciato mio marito per il tradimento, quello l'ho metabolizzato e l'ho capito.
 L'ho lasciato perché, tornando in terapia, ho rivisitato tutta la nostra storia: il perché stavo con lui, cosa avevo messo io in quel rapporto e quello che ci aveva messo lui. E il tutto, purtroppo, è risultato un'unione basata su un grandissimo affetto e una forte affinità intellettuale... ma senza più amore. Da tempo, probabilmente... da molto prima dei suoi tradimenti.

Quindi, Divina, il cammino che ti si prospetta non è soltanto una ricerca di pace interiore e di accettazione di un episodio traumatico. Ma piuttosto un percorso alla ricerca di ragioni profonde per continuare, per trovare basi più forti, per recuperare l'amore temporaneamente sepolto sotto il dolore e la rabbia.

Io tutto questo non l'ho trovato... e il tradimento è stato solo un pretesto per aprire gli occhi sul fatto che nel mio matrimonio, da tanto tempo, c'erano dei problemi grossi come delle case che io non avevo voluto vedere. E che non c'era più la spinta, da parte mia, per affrontarli.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Divì (25 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però, e scusami se insisto, la relazione che ha avuto tuo marito non è stata una scappatella, intesa come un "mordi e fuggi" e neanche una breve avventura.
> (O devo andare a rileggermi il tuo primo post perché non ho capito niente...?)
> Questo per evidenziare la differenza che passa fra scappatella e relazione.
> Hanno due valenze diverse, ma soprattutto due pesi diversi nella loro valutazione.
> Questo per me, s'intende.


Certemente hanno due valenze diverse. A riuscire a dare una definizione univoca.

Mio marito si e' preso una cotta durante un periodo di crisi personale e di coppia probabilmente legata a sue insoddisfazioni personali e professionali e anche all'eta'. Ovvio questo non puo' essere una giustificazione.
Dopo di che e' partito l'ormone e buona notte al secchio.
Definirla una relazione mi sembra eccessivo, anche se la durata di calendario ammonta a 6 mesi, il tempo effettivo che hanno trascorso insieme non arriva a una settimana. Probabilmente voleva per lui essere una evasione da un momento difficile, in cui percepiva anche me come problema, che non ha saputo gestire perche' appunto si e' preso una sbandata adolescenziale. Ripento, questo non giustifica niente, ma io colgo la differenza rispetto ad un amore parallelo o ad una relazione vera e propria. 

Esiste il rischio che capiti ancora? Puo' darsi, non posso farmi promettere niente in questo senso. Pero' avendo capito cosa e' successo, sono certa che non sottovalutera' le possibili conseguenze.

Ciao


----------



## Divì (25 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ti auguro di cuore che quella certezza tu non debba sentirla mai. Sono fermamente convinta che un'unione di lunga data con figli meriti una possibilità... le motivazioni per cui si tradisce possono essere tante e varie e non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.
> 
> Io ad esempio non ho lasciato mio marito per il tradimento, quello l'ho metabolizzato e l'ho capito.
> L'ho lasciato perché, tornando in terapia, ho rivisitato tutta la nostra storia: il perché stavo con lui, cosa avevo messo io in quel rapporto e quello che ci aveva messo lui. E il tutto, purtroppo, è risultato un'unione basata su un grandissimo affetto e una forte affinità intellettuale... ma senza più amore. Da tempo, probabilmente... da molto prima dei suoi tradimenti.
> ...


Si' la terapia fa questo effetto. Nel mio caso e' stato cosi' con il primo matrimonio, che e' finito causa terapia post maternita' e non a causa di un tradimento. Ricordo ancora il giorno in cui tornai dalla seduta con in testa chiaro quel che avevo da dire: abbiamo un problema, non ti amo piu'.

Per adesso, il mio problema e' superare il senso di impotenza (e' successo e non posso cambiarlo) che mi fa stare ancora male.

Un abbraccio anche a te


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Certemente hanno due valenze diverse. A riuscire a dare una definizione univoca.
> 
> Mio marito si e' preso una cotta durante un periodo di crisi personale e di coppia probabilmente legata a sue insoddisfazioni personali e professionali e anche all'eta'. Ovvio questo non puo' essere una giustificazione.
> Dopo di che e' partito l'ormone e buona notte al secchio.
> ...



Esatto!!
La nota positiva è proprio questa. Il "precedente" commesso sarà sempre lì come una spada di Damocle e la crisi che ne è derivata non verrà mai dimenticata neanche da loro.  
E non è poco!

...appunto: una sbandata adolescenziale, tipica soprattutto per l'età.
L'importante è comprendere per poi accettare col tempo.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che tutti i traditori non sanno cosa rischiano tradendo, ma che *mio marito *non si era reso conto, per motivi anche complessi che riguardano la sua storia e che abbiamo esplorato in questi ormai quattro mesi.
> Grande parte del lavoro fatto insieme riguarda anche la presa di coscienza della responsabilita' e delle possibili conseguenze. Come dire che un percorso di condivisione del perdono passa anche per prendere le distanze da cio' che si e' SCELTO di fare, comprendere che si tratta di scelte, che non ci sono cose che capitano o a cui non ci possiamo sottrarre. Vedo che si tratta di un processo doloroso anche per lui.
> 
> Questo non significa che giustifichi in alcun modo cio' che ha fatto, ma (cit) si dice il peccato non il peccatore ....
> ...


I miei complimenti Divina.
Non leggo quasi mai da parte di chi ha subito un tradimento la presa di coscienza del fatto che  ci sono  cose,per quanto assurdo possa essere, a  cui per mille motivi é " impossibile" sottrarsi.
Tu hai capito che la cazzata enorme che ha fatto lui ha delle conseguenze non solo su di te.
No  sono giustificazioni. Ma é un dato di fatto che per un traditore non seriale, il dopo anche per lui é devastante.
Vedrai Divina.
Ce la farete.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao bella, mi fa piacere rileggerti.
> tutto risolto....ero stata davvero credibile nella mia veste ironica......


Ah ok.
Mi era partito un po' l embolo.
Di scemi in giro che no  capiscono ce n ê a iosa.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Certemente hanno due valenze diverse. A riuscire a dare una definizione univoca.
> 
> Mio marito si e' preso una cotta durante un periodo di crisi personale e di coppia probabilmente legata a sue insoddisfazioni personali e professionali e anche all'eta'. Ovvio questo non puo' essere una giustificazione.
> Dopo di che e' partito l'ormone e buona notte al secchio.
> ...


Il verde ê il mio.
Sottoscrivo ogni tua singola parola.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ah ok.
> Mi era partito un po' l embolo.
> Di scemi in giro che no  capiscono ce n ê a iosa.


Per fortuna,mia cara........se tutti fossero volpi,allora poi............


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> anche il mio lui ha pensato di non averne bisogno. e il semplice fatto che fa vedere che è una cosa che interessa solo me, me l'ha fatto scadere di brutto.
> Ammazzano e con "scusa ho sbagliato" credono che si risolva tutto.
> Io non l'ho piu' chiesto...avrebbe dovuto lui implorarmi di farlo insieme. Invece no.....la malata sono io. Lui è sano e non gli serve uno strizzacervelli solo per sprecare soldi.
> si fottesse allora.....


Secondo lui quello che ha fatto è stato un errore e non c'era nulla di morboso?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Mi sento fortunata. Io sono stata in analisi qualche anno, intendo tornare a fare qualche seduta per elaborare meglio il lutto, non certo per farmi "aggiustare".
> 
> Lui si e' reso disponibile, qualora il percorso che stiamo facendo insieme non fosse sufficiente, sebbene sia abbastanza chiaro quale fosse la sua situazione emotiva "prima" del fatto, e quale sia stato il punto di non ritorno.
> 
> ...


:mrgreen: l'aveva detto anche a me. Non valeva la pena anni e anni?! Lento di comprendonio:mrgreen:. Il mio, non il tuo.


----------



## Divì (25 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen: l'aveva detto anche a me. Non valeva la pena anni e anni?! Lento di comprendonio:mrgreen:. Il mio, non il tuo.


Nonostante tutto, e comunque vadano le cose, mi conosco abbastanza da poter dire che tra anni e anni mi farò delle grasse risate di questa storia. 

Una risata li seppellirà :carneval:


----------



## Divì (25 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> I miei complimenti Divina.
> Vedrai Divina.
> Ce la farete.


----------



## zanna (29 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Nonostante tutto, e comunque vadano le cose, mi conosco abbastanza da poter dire che tra anni e anni mi farò delle grasse risate di questa storia.
> 
> Una risata li seppellirà :carneval:


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

Divì?

Come stai, cherie? 

:bacissimo:


----------



## Divì (29 Novembre 2013)

*Aggiornamento*



Leda ha detto:


> Divì?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao ragazzi.

Scusate se non ho scritto in questi giorni, ma:
- ho letto la storia di Marietto, tutta quanta
- ho letto tutta la storia di Lolapal (e ho sbirciato il suo blog)
- ho letto la storia di eagle
- ho letto la storia di MillePensieri
- ho distribuito un po' di reputazioni leggendo i vostri post
- ho riflettuto molto

La giostra, l'altalena emotiva  che caratterizza la vita di chi e' stato tradito, non si e' fermata ancora.
ma, come dire? e' certamente rallentata.

Con mio marito stiamo intensificando il dialogo non tanto su quello che e' successo, che ormai abbiamo sviscerato fino alla nausea (la mia) quanto la questione "noi".

E cosi' cerco di fargli capire che il vuoto che sento non e' "dentro" di me, ma che questa cosa che e' accaduta ha scavato una ulteriore distanza tra di noi che ci vorra' del tempo per colmare.

Ma soprattutto sto cercando di tenere a bada l'ansia anticipatoria che mi fa sperare che tutto questo duri il meno possibile, come se fosse una parentesi da chiudere e non un pezzo importante della nostra storia.
non e' un bene, mi fa perdere di vista il bello di ogni giorno, un pomeriggio con mio figlio a discutere di filosofia o di matematica, una domenica con mio padre, una passeggiata nel parco bianco di brina, il piacere di un libro, un sabato alle terme, le lasagne fatte in casa, una lunga telefonata di pettegolezzi con la mia migliore amica.....
E una domenica mattina da passare a letto, sotto le coperte, con lui a ricordare solo le cose belle, a far l'amore e giocare con la nutella 

E' un uomo fortunato, mio marito, perche' mi e' troppo simpatico per avercela con lui veramente....

Chissa' perche' gli e' venuto in mente di farmi questo.....


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> 
> Scusate se non ho scritto in questi giorni, ma:
> - ho letto la storia di Marietto, tutta quanta
> ...


quella che viene chiamata quotidianità e per qualcuno prende un'accezione negativa diventando routine quando in realtà è parte splendida ed impagabile di una coppia innamorata da tanto tempo.
più ti leggo e più sono convinta che sarà una breve parentesi


----------



## Divì (29 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella che viene chiamata quotidianità e per qualcuno prende un'accezione negativa diventando routine quando in realtà è parte splendida ed impagabile di una coppia innamorata da tanto tempo.
> più ti leggo e più sono convinta che sarà una breve parentesi


Lo spero. Ma posso restare qui?


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Lo spero. Ma posso restare qui?


come ti pare ma mi pare la cosa meno importante


----------



## Divì (29 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ti pare ma mi pare la cosa meno importante


Tranchant, ma efficace....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Tranchant, ma efficace....


Tanto prima o poi inizia a chiederti chi eri del vecchio forum...
E parte un nuovo giro di minnigiostra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> 
> Scusate se non ho scritto in questi giorni, ma:
> - ho letto la storia di Marietto, tutta quanta
> ...


Tu sei proprio bella. Ti meriti un marito bello. Mi auguro che lo sia davvero nonostante la cazzata.


----------



## Divì (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Divì?
> 
> Come stai, cherie?
> 
> :bacissimo:


:amici:


----------



## andrea53 (29 Novembre 2013)

*Penso che perdonerai anche me...*



Divina ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> 
> Scusate se non ho scritto in questi giorni, ma:
> - ho letto la storia di Marietto, tutta quanta
> ...


Se ti dico che provo un sottile filo di invidia per le cose che vivi e che hai descritto ora...
Verde mio, e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> 
> Scusate se non ho scritto in questi giorni, ma:
> - ho letto la storia di Marietto, tutta quanta
> ...



bene. Sono contenta.
E per il neretto.
Pure io pensavo e penso così del mio Mattia.

Dai...


----------



## Etrusco (30 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho un amante.
> E la mia seduttivitá é istintiva.
> Mai pensato di spodestare nessuno o cercare certezze da questo.
> Che tristezza sei min





Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è normale pensarlo.
> Ma chi tradisce ha spiegato qui fino alla nausea che sono cose separate.
> Una persona è l'amore sicuro della vita, colei con la quale si è costruito e si intende continuare a vivere. L'altra persona rappresenta o l'aspetto ludico o una gratificazione o una trasgressione o una coinvolgente e ringiovanente passione (c'è anche che ha il gusto della morbosità seriale ma sono casi non frequenti).
> Finché non si viene scoperti restano percorsi che non dovrebbero mai incrociarsi: porte che si aprano e si chiudano.



Vorrei darti un verde, ma non so come si fa!!, :smile:


----------



## Tebe (30 Novembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Vorrei darti un verde, ma non so come si fa!!, :smile:



a Brunetta?
Sotto il suo post (in ogni post) c'è una specie di stellina alla sinistra di:
blogga questo messaggio
Cliccaci sopra e voilà. Alla stellina ovvio.
Ti chiede se vuoi dargli un verde o un bel rosso.


----------



## Etrusco (30 Novembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> a Brunetta?
> Sotto il suo post (in ogni post) c'è una specie di stellina alla sinistra di:
> blogga questo messaggio
> Cliccaci sopra e voilà. Alla stellina ovvio.
> Ti chiede se vuoi dargli un verde o un bel rosso.


Grazie Tebe. Si, era per Brunetta!
l..non si finisce mai di imparare in questo forum!!!


----------



## Tebe (30 Novembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe. Si, era per Brunetta!
> l..non si finisce mai di imparare in questo forum!!!



Madonna.
Manco la destra e la sinistra riconosco.

Aiuto
:unhappy:


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi.
> 
> Scusate se non ho scritto in questi giorni, ma:
> - ho letto la storia di Marietto, tutta quanta
> ...



Carissima,
spero davvero che per te sia una parentesi che chiuderai presto. 
Ero consapevole che ogni giorno passato a non-vivere era un giorno perso e ne ho persi tanti...ma tanti davvero...e la cosa mi dispiace parecchio, ma ormai è andata così...
Faccio quindi il tifo per te!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Vorrei darti un verde, ma non so come si fa!!, :smile:


Dammi un rosso! 
Io ho ben capito che per il traditore è così.
Ma il tradito se ne frega e s'incazza lo stesso per questo sdoppiamento e separazione.


----------



## Divì (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei proprio bella. Ti meriti un marito bello. Mi auguro che lo sia davvero nonostante la cazzata.


/me ringrazia e arrossisce


----------



## Divì (30 Novembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima,
> spero davvero che per te sia una parentesi che chiuderai presto.
> Ero consapevole che ogni giorno passato a non-vivere era un giorno perso e ne ho persi tanti...ma tanti davvero...e la cosa mi dispiace parecchio, ma ormai è andata così...
> Faccio quindi il tifo per te!


Cara Diletta,

Grazie per il tifo :up:

io tifo per tutti voi, traditi, traditori e diversamente fedeli.
faccio il tifo perche' ciascuno trovi cio' che cerca e viva in serenita' i propri affetti e le proprie passioni.

Incontrare questo forum e le vostre storie mi ha fatto sentire meno sola, dopo il deserto.
Meno male che vi ho trovato. A volte davvero (vero Leda?) si trovano belle persone in momenti di merda.


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Cara Diletta,
> 
> Grazie per il tifo :up:
> 
> ...



Verissimo, Divì!
E' forse uno degli aspetti della vita che amo di più: tu come la vedi?


----------



## net (2 Dicembre 2013)

*Ciao divina...*

ho letto la tua storia tutta d' un fiato... e devo dire che è stata una lettura a tratti illuminante. Ti auguro di continuare così, di riuscire a spogliarti del dolore che il "gesto" in sè lascia sulla pelle per scendere più a fondo, nel cuore, e trovare la forza di ricostruirvi insieme. Ti abbraccio e ti auguro il meglio. Net.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna.
> Manco la destra e la sinistra riconosco.
> 
> Aiuto
> :unhappy:


tranquilla, è un problema nazionale.


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquilla, è un problema nazionale.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

MUORO!!!!

ot

il tuo cymbi non è giallo vero?
Se quando svasi ti avanza qualche pseudo bulbo...
Io ho sempre qui gli ephipyllum ackermannii...
ma te li spedisco in primavera. 

Stanno crescendo come le lippone!
Che soddisfazione!

fine ot


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> MUORO!!!!
> 
> ...


ne ho uno bianco e uno rosa. E una nuova catty che fa fiori enormi. Vanda come sta?


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ne ho uno bianco e uno rosa. E una nuova catty che fa fiori enormi. Vanda come sta?



rosa tutta la vita!!!!
Il mio è giallo ma anche se ha fatto due rami fioriferi enormi a pseudo bulbi stiamo messi male.
poi l ho subito travasata in un vaso grande quindi per ancora due anni sta bene li.
Vanda sta da Dio.
E' triplicata in un anno ma di fiori ancora non se ne vedono.
In compenso il dendrobium nobile che adesso è in serra fredda fuori ho visto che sta buttando fuori i "nodi" fioriferi.
le phal invece fanno tutte da sole.
si auto gestiscono.

ho qualche problema con l 'oncydium maledetto che non sta fiorendo e due cambria che pure loro mi sembra se ne fottano.
Mi sa che le abbandono in autostrada...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

Solo io riesco ad ucciderle le orchidee


----------



## Tebe (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Solo io riesco ad ucciderle le orchidee


no tranquilla.
Siete la maggior parte.
Non so perchè questa difficoltà in quanto le trovo iper facili però...
boh...la maggior parte delle persone le fa fuori.

Mah...misteri!
e non sentirti in colpa


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Solo io riesco ad ucciderle le orchidee


nooo, tutti quelli che me le vedono mi dicono che non riescono a tenerle vive. Qualcuna è morta anche a me... una scarpetta di venere, morte misteriosa, cadute tutte le foglie nel giro di pochi giorni, temo un'infezione batterica. Dovresti cominciare con una phal... con calma... aspetti che cominci a mettere le foglie, pazienza se non fiorisce.


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

mi avete rincuorato.

me ne hanno regalata una cosi per il compleanno...ora sta perdendo i fiori... 
ma siccome ne ho già fatta secca una uguale uguale ho paura di far secca pure questa


----------



## scrittore (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 7891
> 
> mi avete rincuorato.
> 
> ...


io non ho più piantine ne fiori...tutti morti...na tristezza!


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> io non ho più piantine ne fiori...tutti morti...na tristezza!


le uniche piante che mi muoiono sono le orchidee... considera che i ciclamini mi hanno fiorito pure ad agosto


----------



## scrittore (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> le uniche piante che mi muoiono sono le orchidee... considera che i ciclamini mi hanno fiorito pure ad agosto


l'unica cosa che ti muore dunque è proprio il simbolo della passione?  allora sei te eh!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> io non ho più piantine ne fiori...tutti morti...na tristezza!





Simy ha detto:


> le uniche piante che mi muoiono sono le orchidee... considera che i ciclamini mi hanno fiorito pure ad agosto


Io non ne ho. Non ne voglio. Non ne sento la mancanza.
Ne ho comprata una per l'ufficio (non so nemmeno che pianta sia) e l'unico motivo per cui l'ho fatto è per occupare un tavolino dove unamia collega appoggiava sempre dei documenti non miei e mi innervosiva
E' cresciuta a dismisura. Non ho idea di chi la bagni e di come abbia fatto.
Credo che si nutri del mio astio verso la collega

Adoro invece i fiori, li curo, li faccio seccare, ecc ecc


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> le uniche piante che mi muoiono sono le orchidee... considera che i ciclamini mi hanno fiorito pure ad agosto


io ho gli ibischi che ancora fioriscono considerando che siamo andati a -2 settimana scorsa...
e quello che è impressionante è che col freddo i fiori durano un casino di più


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ne ho. Non ne voglio. Non ne sento la mancanza.
> Ne ho comprata una per l'ufficio (non so nemmeno che pianta sia) e l'unico motivo per cui l'ho fatto è per occupare un tavolino dove unamia collega appoggiava sempre dei documenti non miei e mi innervosiva
> E' cresciuta a dismisura. Non ho idea di chi la bagni e di come abbia fatto.
> Credo che si nutri del mio astio verso la collega
> ...


cioè compri i fiori dal fioraio? I fiori recisi da povere piante che non solo non possono difendersi, ma neppure scappare? e poi li fai al forno? Crudelia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 7891
> 
> mi avete rincuorato.
> 
> ...


Allora, guarda... se la tieni in casa e l'ambiente è caldo/asciutto... una volta ogni 10 gg circa le fai il bagnetto, ovvero immergi il vaso nell'acqua , SENZA BAGNARE LE FOGLIE, lo tieni in acqua mezz'ora, lo tiri fuori e lo fai sgocciolare prima di metterlo sul portavaso. E vanno benissimo quei concimi a goccia. La phal principalmente teme il marciume del colletto, quindi tieni le foglie asciutte. Non tenerla vicino al termosifone, deve sentire che è arrivato l'inverno; luce indiretta.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *cioè compri i fiori dal fioraio? I fiori recisi da povere piante che non solo non possono difendersi, ma neppure scappare?* e poi li fai al forno? Crudelia.


Si, sono un'assassina senza il minimo rimorso.

Non li faccio al forno, quelli che hanno un significato speciale li appendo a testa in giù finchè non seccano o li chiudo in un libro. Mi piace a distanza di tempo aprire il libro e rivedere quel fiore


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si, sono un'assassina senza il minimo rimorso.
> 
> Non li faccio al forno, quelli che hanno un significato speciale li appendo a testa in giù finchè non seccano o li chiudo in un libro. Mi piace a distanza di tempo aprire il libro e rivedere quel fiore


sai che se li secchi al forno non perdono il colore? sapevatevelo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che se li secchi al forno non perdono il colore? sapevatevelo.


Grazie per la dritta
Non lo sapevo:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che ti muore dunque è proprio il simbolo della passione?  allora sei te eh!!



iange:


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, guarda... se la tieni in casa e l'ambiente è caldo/asciutto... una volta ogni 10 gg circa le fai il bagnetto, ovvero immergi il vaso nell'acqua , *SENZA BAGNARE LE FOGLIE*, lo tieni in acqua mezz'ora, lo tiri fuori e lo fai sgocciolare prima di metterlo sul portavaso. E vanno benissimo quei concimi a goccia. La phal principalmente teme il marciume del colletto, quindi tieni le foglie asciutte. Non tenerla vicino al termosifone, deve sentire che è arrivato l'inverno; luce indiretta.



ah ecco... non le devo innaffiare come tutte le piante normali.... 

si, sta in casa. 

ps. io di ibiscus ne ho 4... ancora tutti fioritissimi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ecco... *non le devo innaffiare come tutte le piante normali*....
> 
> si, sta in casa.
> 
> ps. io di ibiscus ne ho 4... ancora tutti fioritissimi!


no, marcisce. E parlale, sono grandi ascoltatrici le orchi. Mica come i cacti.


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, marcisce. E parlale, sono grandi ascoltatrici le orchi. Mica come i cacti.


cioè io già parlo col cane... devo parlare pure con lei? cosi mi mettono la camicia di forza...


----------



## Leda (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, marcisce. E parlale, sono grandi ascoltatrici le orchi. Mica come i cacti.


Io adoro le cactacee (un pensiero a Divì!) :inlove:
Si fanno i cazzi loro senza rompere le balle a nessuno, proprio come me


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Solo io riesco ad ucciderle le orchidee


 Onestamente, le uniche piante che resistono al mio fascino assassino sono proprio . . . .  I cactus!


----------



## Divì (2 Dicembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io adoro le cactacee (un pensiero a Divì!) :inlove:
> Si fanno i cazzi loro senza rompere le balle a nessuno, proprio come me


Esatto, un po' come i gatti, come animali domestici (ne ho due, femmine altere)


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Dicembre 2013)

Io mi sono appena innamorata dei saguari, ma mi sa che a casa mia starebbero maluccio sigh


----------



## Simy (3 Dicembre 2013)

Divina ha detto:


> Onestamente, le uniche piante che resistono al mio fascino assassino sono proprio . . . . I cactus!


io ammetto di non amarle molto


----------

